# New Jersey 2013-2014



## bronco91

so i have bin looking around found some preliminary maps for this up coming winter. i hope the stay correct. but will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Well, since I live here..



What the heck is a "winter battle zone"....???? Yeah, I'm right in it.


----------



## Blizzard1980

Dogplow Dodge;1644498 said:


> Well, since I live here..
> 
> What the heck is a "winter battle zone"....???? Yeah, I'm right in it.


Jep, same here for Long Island... swords and helmets to get ready?


----------



## crazyboy

I'll believe it when it's on the ground.


----------



## Andy96XLT

I saw pretty much the same thing from the Farmers Almanac. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

That is what I have seen to... Lets hope it is true. I will believe it when I see it to. I think we are due for a good one so lets hope and pray that we get it. All the guys in my town have been saying they keep seeing that to. They have said they hear Feb is going to be good right around the super bowel. I guess time will tell. Hope all you guys have had a good year so far.....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Blizzard1980;1644499 said:


> Jep, same here for Long Island... swords and helmets to get ready?


Yup....Got my helmet on right now, although it looks like there is a PITA on my shoulder as well...


----------



## Blizzard1980

Looks like you are taking a nap in snow bank.. lol. However, would be nice to get MORE smaller amount snow falls this up coming season( not season average all in one shot). Remember this " Slow and steady wins the race"?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Also in the battle zone and wondering what it means. But wasn't last year's expectations much higher than it turned out to be ?


----------



## cet

Looking at those maps, no snow for Canada.


----------



## V_Scapes

Still got a long ways to go and we still have alot of landscape work to do, its been a great year. as long as the snow waits until AFTER leaf season its all good. Hope everyone is well


----------



## PALS Landscapin

New Jersey guys I hope you can help me out. I know this isn't about the weather but I was wondering if any one can recommend a shop that can convert my gas salter to an electric one. Any help would be great. Thatnks and hope every one is having a great year.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Is Everyone enjoying this FANTASTIC weather ?????

I can honestly say that this has been one of the best weather years I can ever remember. Very little SUPER hot days, and an abundance of low humidity, jeans and T-shirt / clear sky days. 



Some days it just feels really good to be alive Thumbs Up


----------



## bronco91

I love these chilly mornings


----------



## matt7791

love the chilly mornings hope snow to follow ussmileyflag


----------



## rbyrnesjr

I'm with Matt. I'm looking forward to the dollars from heaven.


----------



## lilsteve08

If what I have heard in the past holds true about the larger the acorn that falls the more severe the winter, then the huge ones I saw on the ground in Wayne mean we should be in for a profitable winter, like it was said before small events preferred, slow and steady wins the race, to me a good winter is measured in high profits, not the highest stacked snowpile.


----------



## Wayne Volz

*BUy a new one*



PALS Landscapin;1645545 said:


> New Jersey guys I hope you can help me out. I know this isn't about the weather but I was wondering if any one can recommend a shop that can convert my gas salter to an electric one. Any help would be great. Thatnks and hope every one is having a great year.


before going through all that, I would sell the one you have and buy a new electric one. Time, effort and ease of transition wold be a lot easier.


----------



## to_buy

I wouldn't do that. I work for New Jersey transit and we bought 2 and they are sitting outside not used. Prep the gas ones right and you will be ok


----------



## to_buy

Bring it on. New Jersey Transit is going wild getting ready. Can You Say "Super Bowl"


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Well, the weather has been really nice here..... but I was wondering...


Anyone out there willing to take bets (for cyber beer...or real if you're local) as to what 

week / month / day we're going to get our first snowfall here in Central NJ ?



BTW... NO ONE has explained to me what a "winter battle zone" actually means.


----------



## Andy96XLT

winter battle zone- the crap shoot zone where you could get snow, and could get rain when everyone else gets snow. Pretty much how it's been for the past couple years in my area. As for snow.... first dusting November 25th, first snow more then 2 inches December 19th


----------



## Silverstreak

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...wdiscussion&groupid=8&topicid=1122&Itemid=179

click on state or city outlook n check it out!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Andy96XLT;1655750 said:


> winter battle zone- the crap shoot zone where you could get snow, and could get rain when everyone else gets snow. Pretty much how it's been for the past couple years in my area. As for snow.... first dusting November 25th, first snow more then 2 inches December 19th


Thanks.................. or NOT ! Dag nabbit ! I want snow this year, not this wishy washy water mixed, no accumulation crap !

(kneeling in the pew)

Snow gods before me...... send me your worst..... !!!

Otherwise, what a great stretch of cold mornings developing into beautiful sunny 55*F days has it been, young Skywalker.

Perfect working weather...Thumbs Up


----------



## Len90

Does the state know something we all don't know or are they just figuring it is a good time to start wasting money for this winter. 
I-295 from just south of I-195 (mile marker 60) and heading south is all covered in liquid pre-treat. Believe it was laid down Thursday.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Len90;1656644 said:


> Does the state know something we all don't know or are they just figuring it is a good time to start wasting money for this winter.
> I-295 from just south of I-195 (mile marker 60) and heading south is all covered in liquid pre-treat. Believe it was laid down Thursday.


I've seen the state do this before. It has to do with spending $$ so next years budget can be justified / raised due to all the expense. Huge money for the corporations that supply the materials required. I bet they're not affiliated or friends with anyone in govt... na ! No Way ! 

There were flurries in Keyport NJ today where I was passing through, so I pulled my plow out and checked it to make sure all is good. Works fine, except I need to add a few lighting touches to it..


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I noticed the pre-treat Thursday too. Another perfect example of govt stupidity in action.


----------



## MajorDave

We figure out BATTLE ZONE yet? Hoping it mean an ass-load of snow storms, but going from left to right, it looks like its getting smaller...? Eh - just snow!


----------



## iceyman

first real snow(6"+) will be late January.. gonna be a long wait


----------



## MajorDave

Ugh - don't say that!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

iceyman;1658033 said:


> first real snow(6"+) will be late January.. gonna be a long wait


My mailman was asking for business cards today. He said he believes that we're going to get whomped this year with reference to snows, and heavy. I don't know, as I really don't feel like we are getting much here along the coast. Problem with his prediction is that I really don't believe he knows what he's talking about, as I can tell you that over the last 18 years of him delivering my mail that at least a dozen times a year, I get the neighbors mail, and they get ours, and other neighbors as well...

Too many years of delivering mail I guess he has difficulty counting from 1 to 10....and then some..


----------



## ppandr

First measurable snow.....Dec. 5th. Historically for me its happened 5 times in last 14 years I believe.


----------



## AG09

I hope we have a good winter. Last year was a pain with all the salting but still made out very well.


----------



## herb1001

Is anyone else seeing the models of snow for Friday 
Next week? I know it is far off and most likely going to change but it is nice that there is a chance.


----------



## V_Scapes

herb1001;1661397 said:


> Is anyone else seeing the models of snow for Friday
> Next week? I know it is far off and most likely going to change but it is nice that there is a chance.


EPWA posted today that all 3 models are showing snow (around the 13-15th). I believe they said the Euro has most of the area getting 12" but this is a week out still. Theyre also stating a 20% chance of this happening.


----------



## fordplowdude

V_Scapes;1661455 said:


> EPWA posted today that all 3 models are showing snow (around the 13-15th). I believe they said the Euro has most of the area getting 12" but this is a week out still. Theyre also stating a 20% chance of this happening.


Let's hope it pans out! I'm ready for some snow.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I hope you guys are right, as from what I hear my snow insurance is going to double this coming January. I'm going to need a big score winter....


----------



## djt1029

I can't remember ever getting plowable snow while we were still doing leaf clean ups until 2 years ago when we got the halloween snow, then last year a week after sandy more snow...now three years in a row possibly? Great


----------



## captadamnj

Last night's Euro, 6-12 much of the state by Thursday morning


----------



## herb1001

I think there is a chance for some salt in the morning.


----------



## iceyman

were gonna be in rain zone for awhile


----------



## plowin4u

Looks like an event for wed, hope everyone is ready, good luck everybody.


----------



## Snow Commandor

plowin4u;1668679 said:


> Looks like an event for wed, hope everyone is ready, good luck everybody.


I'm not quite ready. not to mention I still have a ton of leaf removal jobs to do. my equipment is basically ready but I'm not.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Flurries along the shore tonight.....

Pretty to look at, but other than that.....

Can't seem to find any information on any "proposed storm" for next week. Would be interesting to see a snow here around Turkey day.


----------



## Snow Commandor

V_Scapes;1645517 said:


> Still got a long ways to go and we still have alot of landscape work to do, its been a great year. as long as the snow waits until AFTER leaf season its all good. Hope everyone is well


I'm with u V! we've still got tons of landscape work to do before the snow hits us. here's hoping it holds out til the end of December.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Wayne Volz;1649060 said:


> before going through all that, I would sell the one you have and buy a new electric one. Time, effort and ease of transition wold be a lot easier.


If the one u have is good but just needs some tlc, bring it to e reputable shop and have it fixed. if its not worth fixing then buy a new electric spreader.


----------



## V_Scapes

I dont think this weeks storm is anything to get excited about, most sources are calling for heavy rain, maybe a front end burst of snow. Its not the worst thing in the world, we could really use the rain.


----------



## cj7plowing

I like the models for the dec 3-5 storm. looks like cold air will be in place, its just a matter of the storm tracking correctly. 

Putting the plows on everything tues, already mounted the spreaders.


----------



## V_Scapes

Looks like we might get alittle light snow tommorow morning. Im more worried about the temps plummiting wednesday afternoon after the rain, might get to throw alittle salt around.


----------



## carrfamily01

Does anyone have an updated 2013-2014 snow forcast? I have 95% of all fall clean ups done and anxious to drop the blade! My wife is 6 months pregnant with our 4th child, I guess that has something to do with it! LOL, Life is GOOD! Safe and prosperous season to all.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Like mostl of us, I wish I had a crystal ball to tell me what the winter season will shape up to be. I don't even put much stock in the farmers almanac. let us finish out the leaf season smoothly and pray for white gold after the holidays!


----------



## V_Scapes

Looks like we could get alittle action this weekend, just in time to finish up leaves.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

carrfamily01;1674122 said:


> My wife is 6 months pregnant with our 4th child, I guess that has something to do with it! LOL, Life is GOOD! *Safe and prosperous season to all.*


4th child ? Wow ! You plan on never retiring right ?

Congrats ! Hope the same to you.


----------



## Schoenberg Salt

Schoenberg Salt has Contracted with Joe Bastardi of WeatherBell, the former Lead Meteorologist at Accuweather, to provide weekly updates for us and our customers. We will be putting recordings in our phone system and sending email updates along with loading hours of Local piles and warehouses during expected events.

If you would like to receive the emails you can email me your company info and the email/s to receive alerts at [email protected]

Matt
Schoenberg Salt


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

The weather folks say something is heading this way....sat/sun not saying anything and not touching my plow cause you know what happens when I touch my plow..










nothin.....


----------



## motormouse172

I'll take a forecast that's just close at this point. Changed the pump oil today.


----------



## plowin4u

What's up everyone, just doing some service to some local landscapers equipment, getting their plows serviced and mounting a spreader for another construction company, can't even get my own stuff done yet. Hope everybody is enjoying the warm weather.lol


----------



## plowin4u

carrfamily01;1674122 said:


> Does anyone have an updated 2013-2014 snow forcast? I have 95% of all fall clean ups done and anxious to drop the blade! My wife is 6 months pregnant with our 4th child, I guess that has something to do with it! LOL, Life is GOOD! Safe and prosperous season to all.


Congrats on the new child! I have 6 kids, doesn't get any easier, life is great!


----------



## carrfamily01

Thanks Plowin4u and Dogplow Dodge! And YES I can never retire! LOL!:yow!:


----------



## bronco91

carrfamily01;1674122 said:


> Does anyone have an updated 2013-2014 snow forcast? I have 95% of all fall clean ups done and anxious to drop the blade! My wife is 6 months pregnant with our 4th child, I guess that has something to do with it! LOL, Life is GOOD! Safe and prosperous season to all.


congrats man i hope the snow gods are good to us this year.


----------



## bronco91

This image is of the latest 00z European HI RES model for Friday night overnight, after rain changes to snow as the cold front moves through. This has NOTHING to do with the storm we have been talking about for later Sunday into Monday... which remains the bigger potential. As you can see, the European model has gone quite aggressive with snow totals after the changeover. It is the most aggressive model with the snow totals, but this cannot be ignored because our best model that we have available to us statistically came in with this solution last night. Right now we will list this as a worst-case scenario and will still hold on to our ideas of lower totals than this behind the front. But we will be watching it for future trends... after all, this is snowfall within the next 72 hours, not 10 days. It will be nice if this happens but will have to wait and see.


----------



## motormouse172

This is the same weather map Severe NJ Weather put out. Never seems to be right. Also put out a map for Monday showing more snow. The last couple years have been days of scaring people it's going to snow. Guess we will see...........


----------



## carrfamily01

Thanks broncco91! Here's to hoping!!!


----------



## snowplowpro

I just saw the what epawa map put out and there saying it could turn out bad . all we can do is wait and see .


----------



## AG09

Anyone here plow in Kinnelon, Boonton, Wanaque?


----------



## snowplowpro

yea I do a couple in Wanaque and just dropped my two in kinnelon

but im mostly wayne and pompton plains but I live near by so its worth it for me.


----------



## blk90s13

so is it gonna snow this year or is it a bust like the last two ? 

how is everyone doing ? hope you all well.


----------



## mkwl

blk90s13;1676542 said:


> so is it gonna snow this year or is it a bust like the last two ?
> 
> how is everyone doing ? hope you all well.


The last two? Last year was pretty good to us in NNJ… but to answer your question…. I'm 100% sure it'll snow between 0 and 1000" this winter


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09;1675694 said:


> Anyone here plow in Kinnelon, Boonton, Wanaque?


Ringwood, but I do alot of work in Wanaque.

Went and got another pallet of salt today and put the plow on one truck, at least if it snows tonight schools wont be open so that eases some pressure.


----------



## blk90s13

mkwl;1676842 said:


> The last two? Last year was pretty good to us in NNJ… but to answer your question…. I'm 100% sure it'll snow between 0 and 1000" this winter


North NJ is a different story


----------



## Snow Commandor

blk90s13;1677126 said:


> North NJ is a different story


We didn't get nothin' in Bergen County last year! hope this season will tell a different story.


----------



## matt7791

what are we going to get in the clifton/paterson area 2 to3 ?


----------



## rbyrnesjr

I like your thinking!


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Up near near Philly they have 4" already, Eagles game snowing like hell! Down by me we are supposed to get 1-4" or less then turn to rain.


----------



## Snow Commandor

We're supposed to get just one" before it changes to rain here in Bergen County.


----------



## V_Scapes

Anyone in central jersey should be getting some good snow, a heavy band setup over that area. Looks like the dry air is keeping the snow away in my area, radar isnt very impressive for NNJ.
Oh well, ive got the trucks ready just in case, time to hurry up and wait.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

V_Scapes;1678191 said:


> Anyone in central jersey should be getting some good snow, a heavy band setup over that area. Looks like the dry air is keeping the snow away in my area, radar isnt very impressive for NNJ.
> Oh well, ive got the trucks ready just in case, time to hurry up and wait.


Dusting along the shore, which is supposed to turn to rain beginning around midnight.

Looks pretty, but that's about it.


----------



## Len90

Talk about a crazy surprise. Went to bed hearing most forecasts call for an inch with some saying a quick 1-3 before a changeover to sleet and rain. So far 2 inches in Monmouth County but 8 inches where I go to school in Camden county. So much for the advanced weather models we have right now lol


----------



## lilsteve08

Wayne/Haledon Passaic county, county salt trucks didn't make it fast enought to salt, oldham rd, central ave, pompton rd or hamburg turnpike, multiple accidents, ambulances even turning around, It's ironic how sometimes you see county salt trucks out in rain and when they needed to be on top of this storm they arrived too late. So here I sit safely and wait it out in the Quick Chek wayne parking lot. Any other problems near wayne haledon???? Looked like a car flipped on pompton road, that's why we were turned around, so much for xmas shopping tonight


----------



## Dirty Jersey

I'm outside of AC and we have at least 3-3.5 inches. Stopped a while ago. Turned to sleet to freezing rain still going but not very heavy, quite light.


----------



## blk90s13

I got about 4 inches in my driveway here in Howell, was out at a birthday party in Seaside around 1 pm and had to drive home in it what a nightmare !!!!


----------



## AG09

snowplowpro;1675793 said:


> yea I do a couple in Wanaque and just dropped my two in kinnelon
> 
> but im mostly wayne and pompton plains but I live near by so its worth it for me.





V_Scapes;1676869 said:


> Ringwood, but I do alot of work in Wanaque.
> 
> Went and got another pallet of salt today and put the plow on one truck, at least if it snows tonight schools wont be open so that eases some pressure.


Do either of you do residential? I have 3 houses that I would like sub out.


----------



## Snow Commandor

lilsteve08;1678345 said:


> Wayne/Haledon Passaic county, county salt trucks didn't make it fast enought to salt, oldham rd, central ave, pompton rd or hamburg turnpike, multiple accidents, ambulances even turning around, It's ironic how sometimes you see county salt trucks out in rain and when they needed to be on top of this storm they arrived too late. So here I sit safely and wait it out in the Quick Chek wayne parking lot. Any other problems near wayne haledon???? Looked like a car flipped on pompton road, that's why we were turned around, so much for xmas shopping tonight


Just spotted over a dozon union plow trucks sitting in the Vallie Fare lot in S HACKENSACK waiting for the call to plow the highways. don't think they'll be going out on the rd tonight. that is unless they get paid to plow water! lol


----------



## Len90

State called in contractors to plow in Monmouth county to do a quick pass or two and then go back to sitting in the lots. 

Nothing being said in the news but keep your eyes on Tuesday. Models all starting to converge on a snow event. Looks to be a 2-4 type of thing.


----------



## crazyboy

Stopped measuring at 8" in the yard here. Crossing my fingers for Tuesday now.


----------



## V_Scapes

Len90;1678744 said:


> State called in contractors to plow in Monmouth county to do a quick pass or two and then go back to sitting in the lots.
> 
> Nothing being said in the news but keep your eyes on Tuesday. Models all starting to converge on a snow event. Looks to be a 2-4 type of thing.


I see that, tommorow looks to be alittle more promising.

We have a good glaze of ice on everything, schools are delayed also. Went out around 6am and salted my lots but most roads are a mess here.


----------



## Plow Nuts

Here it comes again calling for 4-6 for us in snj. Was not ready for yesterday. That won't happen again....lol


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Pushed for about 10 hours yesterday into today in Manchester area.


----------



## blk90s13

Keep your fingers crossed gentlemen we may have something going on tomorrow.


----------



## mkwl

Really hoping we get a solid 2"+ out of tomorrow's "storm"- got basically nothing here out of last night's "storm"- would sure be nice to get to play in the white gold! :bluebounc


----------



## carrfamily01

Hoping for a solid 2" in and around Union County!, we had nothing today and Santa could use a little green. LOL!


----------



## V_Scapes

Steady snow here now and everything is coated, theyre plowing my road as we speak. gotta love these 5" and under storms!


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Nothing here yet. Sleet and rain. Change over in a hour or so. Be safe all!


----------



## snowplowpro

AG09;1678551 said:


> Do either of you do residential? I have 3 houses that I would like sub out.


I do/ depending on were they are what town


----------



## plowin4u

Pretty much a bust today, maybe an inch, better luck on Saturday


----------



## AG09

snowplowpro;1680209 said:


> I do/ depending on were they are what town


I have 1 in Kinnelon then 10 minutes down the road another one in Boonton. The other is in Wanaque.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

~3 inches here, and it was fun finally getting to push some snow around..


----------



## fordplowdude

Dogplow Dodge;1680289 said:


> ~3 inches here, and it was fun finally getting to push some snow around..


Same here. I'll take some more of these quick 3"-6" storms.


----------



## Snow Commandor

plowin4u;1680227 said:


> Pretty much a bust today, maybe an inch, better luck on Saturday


Same here up in bergen county. still got to make the rounds on all the commercial properties. doesn't look like Saturday is gonna be any better.


----------



## Len90

Too early to make any calls about Sat. at this time. Just be happy there is a storm right now.


----------



## V_Scapes

Agreed Len.

Nothing but a pita here although I had to scrape down one lot and a handful of driveways. Lets hope this active pattern sticks around.


----------



## gutter21

AG09;1678551 said:


> Do either of you do residential? I have 3 houses that I would like sub out.


- I have accounts in Pompton Lakes, Wayne, Kinnelon, Pequannock, & Lincoln Park.....Let me know if your looking to still sub some out .


----------



## mkwl

We ended up with about 2" here in NW Bergen County- enough for me to push most of my driveways Thumbs Up Hoping for another round this weekend!


----------



## V_Scapes

Certainly looking good for saturday into sunday. Most news and weather outlets are reporting the same info for this storm. Looks to be a nice fluffy snow!


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1681132 said:


> We ended up with about 2" here in NW Bergen County- enough for me to push most of my driveways Thumbs Up Hoping for another round this weekend!


Added another rig to the fleet i see? nice! having a mason dump makes life ALOT easier. I think I saw one of your trucks over the summer out in franklin lakes/mawah area.


----------



## matt7791

i hope they are right i like those weekend storms


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1682015 said:


> Added another rig to the fleet i see? nice! having a mason dump makes life ALOT easier. I think I saw one of your trucks over the summer out in franklin lakes/mawah area.


Yes sir- my '03 is starting to get a little tired and I really needed a third truck to keep things moving, so it was time to invest. That it does- I had a big leaf box on it for the fall- worked GREAT in conjunction with my leaf loader. That could be- we do a couple houses over in F.L. and a couple in Mahwah as well- also dump leaves over at Abmas so that could have been where you saw it.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1682014 said:


> Certainly looking good for saturday into sunday. Most news and weather outlets are reporting the same info for this storm. Looks to be a nice fluffy snow!


Fingers crossed! I'd love a nice 6" storm over the weekend


----------



## djt1029

Looks like if this storm goes down the way they're saying it'll be moving out by midnight saturday. I can't stand plowing around sunday drivers so that would be great timing


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Good for you guys up north...

Being on the border means I get to plow a small wet mushy storm...... 




Which is still cool for me....


----------



## V_Scapes




----------



## snowplowpro

AG09;1680244 said:


> I have 1 in Kinnelon then 10 minutes down the road another one in Boonton. The other is in Wanaque.


I just took another three in wayne .I just gave my kinnelon ones away before winter and my friend is doing my Wanaque ones . I don't go near boonton its out of my way.


----------



## plowin4u

Good luck everyone tomorrow, stay safe and warm.


----------



## lilsteve08

Mkwl - does Abma's accept leaves from other landscapers? And if so how much do they charge to dump per yard or load?


----------



## mkwl

lilsteve08;1683665 said:


> Mkwl - does Abma's accept leaves from other landscapers? And if so how much do they charge to dump per yard or load?


Yup- $11/CY


----------



## Len90

Rest easy knowing our state DOT is out sitting on standby already for the storm. Trucks spotted on the road just prior to midnight in Monmouth county.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Looks like the cell that will give us the most is in Baltimore right now.


----------



## forestfireguy

Guys you can dump leaves at Jersey Mulch Products, $7 yd.....have a good storm boys.....


----------



## V_Scapes

Gonna be a long night thats for sure


----------



## lilsteve08

forestfireguy;1684270 said:


> Guys you can dump leaves at Jersey Mulch Products, $7 yd.....have a good storm boys.....


Where is jersey mulch products? I'm from passaic county


----------



## AG09

lilsteve08;1684386 said:


> Where is jersey mulch products? I'm from passaic county


It's in towaco on Indian lane east. I believe he charges $8 unless you are a regular but it's still cheaper than everyone else in the area. Call 888-50-mulch


----------



## gutter21

Hey guys. Anyone have good prices for calcium bags and bulk salt in north jersey


----------



## lilsteve08

AG09;1684414 said:


> It's in towaco on Indian lane east. I believe he charges $8 unless you are a regular but it's still cheaper than everyone else in the area. Call 888-50-mulch


Thanks AG09, They put so much salt on the roads that you would never know it started snowing at 7am, however from 1-6pm they are calling for an inch an hour LET IT SNOW


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Central NJ here, just stumbled across the NJ thread

This storm needs to get cranking already, nothing but very light snow for past few hours


----------



## exclusive

I'm in south Bergen and we might have a inch and a half does anyone know when the brunt of the storm is coming


----------



## plowin4u

Tick tock tick tock, just playing the waiting game


----------



## bdlawncare

got about 2" here in NNJ, i think we will probably end up with around 6" total if the snow gets heavier which they said was supposed to happen around 3PM. I am utterly convinced weathermen have NO CLUE what they are talking about.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

It's 6:30pm and after watching Gas Monkey Garage, I popped my head outside to see 2+ inches of snow on the ground. Nice to see, but we're supposed to max out at about 3", which I'm stoked, as I still have to go out and clean up the mess....

Thank you NJ coastline of snow band....Thumbs Up


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Snow finally picked up nicely here! Heading out soon before rain comes and washes it all away or leaves a nasty ice coating


----------



## carrfamily01

Got a solid 3"-4" here in Union and still going strong, getting ready to go out within the next hour. :redbounce


----------



## V_Scapes

Id say we have close to 6" here, were also heading out soon for the first push, then probably again around 3-4am.


----------



## to_buy

They say it will get cold for Monday morning, might mean salting in the early hours


----------



## Len90

Nice 5-6 inches for western Monmouth County. Now the rain comes to wash it all away. Not bad considering the NWS was calling for a 1-3 their map showing us getting one inch. 

Hopefully this is a sign of the winter ahead.


----------



## snowplowpro

you can also dump leaves at riverdale environmental renewal on riverdale road .good luck everyone be safe .payup:laughing:


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Len90;1685027 said:


> Nice 5-6 inches for western Monmouth County. Now the rain comes to wash it all away. Not bad considering the NWS was calling for a 1-3 their map showing us getting one inch.
> 
> Hopefully this is a sign of the winter ahead.


You must be NW Monmouth? I'm SW Monmouth near Ocean/Burlington borders and just wound up with an inch or two of slush. Spent the entire day waiting for the call to go out that never came


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Well, how about NE monmouth that got 3-4" of snow then it rained like the dickens and created a big heavy mess to push ? By morning, it's almost all gone except for on the grass and where the piles were laid.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Worked in middlesex bay shore last night ( south amboy ) went from heavy snow to freezing rain to pouring rain in matter of an hour! Winter gear to rain gear. Sloppy miserable mess!


----------



## crazyboy

Talks about another storm on Tuesday.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

From what I read Tues does not sound like much. Fast mover during day if anything. Which would suck for me. I need evening-overnighters or weekenders.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Heard 2-3" central nj on Tuesday, nice and fluffy soposedly so could be quick and easy $


----------



## plowin4u

Shade Tree NJ;1685675 said:


> Heard 2-3" central nj on Tuesday, nice and fluffy soposedly so could be quick and easy $


Whoo hoo, bring it on, didn't even bother too unhook the blades.


----------



## MnM

I say in Marlboro lows we had 3/5 inches then the slush which took forever to clean up. Any how I'll be ready for Tuesday


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

This storm that just passed was an excellent learning experience for me. I will never, ever wait for the storm to end before going out and plowing any of my commercial sites. That snow was only 3" deep, but it took FOREVER to move, clean up and pile. I, unfortunately, waited until it began raining heavily, and I won't make the same mistake again...


----------



## Snow Commandor

Shade Tree NJ;1685318 said:


> Worked in middlesex bay shore last night ( south amboy ) went from heavy snow to freezing rain to pouring rain in matter of an hour! Winter gear to rain gear. Sloppy miserable mess!


Ditto here in Bergen county last night. and I was shoveling a long ass walkway in Edgewater when the heavy wind swept rain was @ its worst.


----------



## snowplowpro

if we keep getting back to back storms we gonna have no were to put it soon but whose complaining . lol


----------



## fatboyNJ

Dogplow Dodge;1685922 said:


> This storm that just passed was an excellent learning experience for me. I will never, ever wait for the storm to end before going out and plowing any of my commercial sites. That snow was only 3" deep, but it took FOREVER to move, clean up and pile. I, unfortunately, waited until it began raining heavily, and I won't make the same mistake again...


hey dogplow, 
i saw ya yesterday morning you were coming out of keyport near the town and country diner. i was heading thru the jug handle to head 35 north love your truck


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

fatboyNJ;1686359 said:


> hey dogplow,
> i saw ya yesterday morning you were coming out of keyport near the town and country diner. i was heading thru the jug handle to head 35 north love your truck


Cool !

I wish I could say the same thing about you, but I didn't actually see you....

Were you the cop in the Keyport Police vehicle turning left in front of me? If so, I saw your car....


----------



## fatboyNJ

Dogplow Dodge;1686387 said:


> Cool !
> 
> I wish I could say the same thing about you, but I didn't actually see you....
> 
> Were you the cop in the Keyport Police vehicle turning left in front of me? If so, I saw your car....


No. Lol. I'm no cop. I was in a second gen silver. But didn't have my plow on so it prob wouldn't have caught ya eye


----------



## V_Scapes

Oh ya that storm was a ball breaker, logged a solid 17hrs straight. Ive never seen it sleet so hard in my life. We went from pushing powder to sheets of ice in no time. If we get a good 4" tomorrow morning i may have to start stacking piles with a machine at my one site, already have huge piles.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

fatboyNJ;1686757 said:


> No. Lol. I'm no cop. I was in a second gen silver. But didn't have my plow on so it prob wouldn't have caught ya eye


NOPE... I saw your truck. I think it was really super clean with OEM hub caps on it ???

Nice ride.Thumbs Up


----------



## Len90

WWA up from Camden county North. Really need to hope that this thing bombs out quickly so it can drop a broad 2-4.


----------



## Snow Commandor

V_Scapes;1686893 said:


> Oh ya that storm was a ball breaker, logged a solid 17hrs straight. Ive never seen it sleet so hard in my life. We went from pushing powder to sheets of ice in no time. If we get a good 4" tomorrow morning i may have to start stacking piles with a machine at my one site, already have huge piles.


Guys, I can guaranty we're not going to get anything plowable outa' this event. reason being? I just replaced my busted hydraulic line and straitened out the rubber blade on my plow.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1686893 said:


> Oh ya that storm was a ball breaker, logged a solid 17hrs straight. Ive never seen it sleet so hard in my life. We went from pushing powder to sheets of ice in no time. If we get a good 4" tomorrow morning i may have to start stacking piles with a machine at my one site, already have huge piles.


Same here- went from fluff to concrete FAST. Seems a lot of guys really dropped the ball on this storm- a lot of guys pushed off the fluff then let the ice build up on the drives and never came back to clean it off!  Already have five people call me to add to my list because their guy never came back to address the ice/sleet- and their drives turned into a sheet of ice- sold them on a ton of salt, and added them to the route Thumbs Up


----------



## 90plow

I left everything on the ground till 4 am. It was heavy but i had 0 ice issues unlike the guys who were out all night by me. Sometimes the snow helps to keep the ice on top so you can scrape it rather than on the blacktop where it freezes.


----------



## blk90s13

You guys don't melt snow ! lol


----------



## fatboyNJ

Dogplow Dodge;1686926 said:


> NOPE... I saw your truck. I think it was really super clean with OEM hub caps on it ???
> 
> Nice ride.Thumbs Up


Yup that's mine. Thanks It looks pretty good from 100 ft. Can't see the small imperfections. Lol. Maybe next time we cross paths we can shoot the **** a little. Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

fatboyNJ;1687432 said:


> Yup that's mine. Thanks It looks pretty good from 100 ft. Can't see the small imperfections. Lol. Maybe next time we cross paths we can shoot the **** a little. Good luck tomorrow


See you around, man !ussmileyflag


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1687223 said:


> Same here- went from fluff to concrete FAST. Seems a lot of guys really dropped the ball on this storm- a lot of guys pushed off the fluff then let the ice build up on the drives and never came back to clean it off!  Already have five people call me to add to my list because their guy never came back to address the ice/sleet- and their drives turned into a sheet of ice- sold them on a ton of salt, and added them to the route Thumbs Up


Yup, I hit almost all of my driveways twice.

Looks like todays storm is going to drag out alittle longer. first wave is happening now and should drop a quick inch or two, then the second wave will strengthen late morning to bring some more snow.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1687716 said:


> Yup, I hit almost all of my driveways twice.
> 
> Looks like todays storm is going to drag out alittle longer. first wave is happening now and should drop a quick inch or two, then the second wave will strengthen late morning to bring some more snow.


Fingers crossed for a solid 2"+ today!


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

First wave was disappointing, coating mybe .5", hoping this afternoon is better


----------



## lilsteve08

Everybody grab onto the snow machine and give it a shake, It's like watching grass grow.... At least enough to drop a plow please mother nature, Just in time to include this potential storm in my billing.


----------



## V_Scapes

I do feel sorry for you guys in south jersey.

Got about 1-2" here so far with moderate snow as I type. Ill be heading out within the hour to open up the commercials and salt steps and walkways. Heaviest snows around here should be between 12-3pm.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Shade Tree NJ;1687769 said:


> First wave was disappointing, coating mybe .5", hoping this afternoon is better


Yeah, we got the .5 and then it turned to rain and made a mess.

At least I got to swipe my commercials today...


----------



## rcn971

We got to salt our commercials today


----------



## Snow Commandor

Looks like the second wave just passed us now. got close to 2" on untreated surfaces.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Weather channel said 70* F in Washington D.C. this weekend...

What are we getting ? An early spring ?


And I put my bathing trunks away....


----------



## V_Scapes

Dogplow Dodge;1688182 said:


> Weather channel said 70* F in Washington D.C. this weekend...
> 
> What are we getting ? An early spring ?
> 
> And I put my bathing trunks away....


Relax its not even winter yet, these past two weeks have been a serious bonus. I dont think ive ever had to invoice for this much snow removal before xmas in past years.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1689098 said:


> Relax its not even winter yet, these past two weeks have been a serious bonus. I dont think ive ever had to invoice for this much snow removal before xmas in past years.


Same here- invoicing now and comparing to past years- not this much for the last 4 years I've had QB- anything before Christmas is a bonus in my book! xysport


----------



## lilsteve08

66 degrees in North Jersey Sunday, 2 positive things are: Washes away snow to make room for new storms and Maybe I can get to do some more leaf cleanups while waiting for next snow storm. Going to be cold but dry on Christmas Day.... Merry Christmas and may we all get some white gold again soon


----------



## bdlawncare

plowed 2.5 times before xmas, regardless of what happens the rest of the winter I'm pretty satisfied, no snow means more vacation time for me!


----------



## Snow Commandor

Hoping to squeeze in a few more leaf cleanups this week. I could use a week off from all these little snow events anyway.


----------



## plowin4u

Wishing everyone a merry Christmas, hope everybody has a snowy new year.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

They put down brine on 195 and on/off ramps. All I saw called for were a few flurries.


----------



## LAB INC

*Merry Christmas to all*

Merry Christmas to all you guys and your families. Hope every one is having a great time. Did any of you guys have to salt last night ? We got a quick coating hear in Somerset County. Had to go out and throw some calcium on the walks and salt off a dew lots. Was glad to have the work but did not want to leave my family on Christmas Eve. Not one of the guys wanted to come in so it was just me. Hope every one is doing well. Have a great Christmas I am sure we will be out there soon.


----------



## to_buy

Merry Christmas to all. Lets hope for a good winter.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Merry Christmas to the NJ guys....

Hope that the storm that they're talking about right after New Years is what they say it's supposed to be. In the meantime, safe traveling over the holidays.


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

What are you guys hearing on that storm after New Years. I am know it's far out just was wondering. Have a great Christmas.


----------



## V_Scapes

We got a quick coating here xmas eve but i didnt bother with anything, were also getting some light snow showers now.
Looks like the next 2 weeks or so could be busy. EPAWA is calling for an active pattern, possibly starting sunday. They also mentioned the possibility of a "blockbuster" storm before the 15th.


----------



## V_Scapes

As of right now Jan 3rd looks to be our next good shot at some snow.


----------



## snowplowpro

We are very close to sounding the alarms for Jan 2nd/3rd... 

Now before we go nuts with this storm, we are still throwing some caution out there. We have liked this time frame for a big storm threat since our long range analysis was conducted on December 16th... so we were fans of this storm showing up. It now is. We will acknowledge the potential for something big, but there is still a timing thing that will be narrowed down in the coming days. Strong ensemble support for this storm as well. So the following is just what the model is showing verbatim, not an official call from us yet. This image is from the hot off the press 12z European model and this was literally 6 hours late in phasing the jet streams and full cyclogenesis from producing a 1-2 foot blizzard. Regardless, the European model is putting up high numbers for this storm much like the GFS did earlier, and since it will be a high ratio event, you can multiply these numbers indicated on the image by 1.5 to get a more accurate estimation. Very strong signal. But signal is all... we now look for narrowing down and consistency in future model runs.


----------



## snowplowpro

that's what epawa is saying about jan 3rdpayup:redbounce


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Heard now that heavy snow will be to north ( upstae NY and thru New England). Is still days away, have been told that the model runs tomm (mon) will begin to show a better pic of what's going to happen. Either way someone from DE/NJ north is going to get a major snow storm.....finger crossed we can get a piece of the $$$ from it


----------



## snowplowpro

im hearing all different stories to like its gonna start Wednesday and run thru Friday or Saturday we can hope and pray that's all.


----------



## V_Scapes

I believe the models are showing a larger hit today than they did yesterday. New Euro run comes out around noon.


----------



## UniqueTouch

V_Scapes;1701613 said:


> I believe the models are showing a larger hit today than they did yesterday. New Euro run comes out around noon.


Yea baby hopefully monmouth county will get atleast 3 inches
If anyone from monmouth county and has a truck and wants to plow driveways let me know, I have about 120 accounts, and climbing I know probably an additional 30 people will call the night before as usual lol you know the game and well work something out, I have two trucks and I'm the only driving , don't feel like having to do all them myself


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

UniqueTouch;1701743 said:


> Yea baby hopefully monmouth county will get atleast 3 inches
> If anyone from monmouth county and has a truck and wants to plow driveways let me know, I have about 120 accounts, and climbing I know probably an additional 30 people will call the night before as usual lol you know the game and well work something out, I have two trucks and I'm the only driving , don't feel like having to do all them myself


No one can contact you because you haven't posted enough to be able to PM anyone here. Post a few more posts, and make yourself available to contact


----------



## UniqueTouch

oh okay thanks i appreciate it


----------



## MajorDave

UniqueTouch;1701914 said:


> oh okay thanks i appreciate it


When you can, PM me...


----------



## V_Scapes

This could be one _long_ ass storm, possibly starting wednesday night and ending sometime friday. Heaviest snows could occur from thursday night into friday morning, but its still alittle too early to tell, this is what Im gathering from AmericanWX. The euro map for my area was saying over 11" by saturday.

AND...possibly something on the board for Mon-tues.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I agree, too early to know what the potential weds-fri storm will bring. We should know by Sunday.:laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

UniqueTouch;1701914 said:


> oh okay thanks i appreciate it


One more post to go....


----------



## V_Scapes




----------



## JPMAKO

It looks like a good back to back storm according to the newest model runs.
If you believe the Euro we are going to get hammered. These will be the last of the events that I get to see around here as I am moving in a few weeks. I hope everyone has a happy New Year and stays safe. I will periodically monitor the NJ weather forum to post updates but they will be coming from Downeast Maine


----------



## to_buy

Lets do the snow dance


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

@UNIQUE....
Where in Monmouth county?
Payment ammount/net days/ ect?
Side entry garages or front entry garages? Side entries a lot easier to plow
Driveways staked/marked?
Front walk ways too or just straight plowing?

Shoot me a PM or send me an email: thomas AT shadetree-landscaping.com


----------



## carrfamily01

I'm doing the DANCE!prsportxysport


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Yeah, Unique...

Shoot us all PM's when you get official here. We all want to know what you got !Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow Nuts

*What??*



JPMAKO;1702180 said:


> It looks like a good back to back storm according to the newest model runs.
> If you believe the Euro we are going to get hammered. These will be the last of the events that I get to see around here as I am moving in a few weeks. I hope everyone has a happy New Year and stays safe. I will periodically monitor the NJ weather forum to post updates but they will be coming from Downeast Maine


Moving to Maine??? That is going to be a PITA of a commute to service your customers in NJ. Thumbs Up

What made you decide to make the move--want more snow??? LOL


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Total predictions have dropped compared to what they were saying last night. :angry:


----------



## motormouse172

I just heard 6-12" for central and north Jersey. With it being cold I would assume it will be light and powder.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Looks like they've downgraded the storm, as of this morning. So much for the big snow totals we were expecting.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Last night one site said 3-5 Thursday and an additional 5-8 Friday. This morning same site saying 3-5 Thur and an inch Friday. 

Figure the bulk of the storm is still a good 36 hours +/- out so who really knows. 

A good light and fluffy 4-6" would be good. Nice easy push. Of course light fluffy 13" goes to third tier pricing and would be even nicer. payuppayuppayup


----------



## MajorDave

V_Scapes;1702136 said:


>


V - where can I find this? I've tried a few places - do you have to pay monthly to get these reports?

I downloaded the NOAA Snow Forecast App, but that is no good…want to find something like this where you can see the snow totals on a map I can zoom in on….

Thanks


----------



## Blizzard1980

From WeatherBell, Dave


----------



## V_Scapes

I read along on www.americanwx.com. I also heard a site called instantweathermaps.com, i havent checked it out yet. 
It does seem like everyone backed off of this storm alittle overnight, still a substantial hit, looks like everyone has a good shot at seeing 6".


----------



## V_Scapes

The Southern new england page is also good to read along on, they have a few guys over there that post model runs.


----------



## snowplowpro

*i use these*

http://epawablogs.com/ http://www.tristate-weather.com/

theres also severe weather nj I don't know if any of you guys use facebook but there all free apps on facebook also all these are free apps on there

and these ones I use they tell more before hand then the news guys do


----------



## Plow Nuts

Man I still think a lot is going to change. This storm is 48hrs out. It is great to have the advanced information so that we can all properly gear up as we do prior to each storm. I do not think any news outlet is going to be really accurate with snow totals until thursday. 

I watched 2 different channels today and got 2 dramatically different forecasts. One says no to the 2 storms phasing together, the other says yes to the phasing but it will be after it passes nj. The bowtie bozo seemed to be lost in his forecast. Moments of silence on a newscast are awkward. Lol


----------



## Len90

My honest feeling is that the models are really not having a great time handling the storm. I think we will have a good idea of what to expect with tonight's runs. Starting to see some level of agreement but what I am thinking is we might see a correction shift to the West of 25-50 miles. That is really not much but can make the difference between a moderate snow event and a larger snow event. 

The thing I question right now is that you can't be looking at the snow maps and thinking that will be a great estimate. Those are using the 10:1 ratio. If the temperatures are really like they say we will be expecting 12 to maybe 15:1 ratios to occur overnight Thursday into Friday. My first call is to think 3-6/4-8 right now. NJ DOT and NJ Turnpike Authority got everything set up today as tomorrow is a holiday. Good to see they will be ready


----------



## UniqueTouch

I just need 2 inches of snow without any rain following it and ill be golden. Everyone is going nuts as usual, Had literally around 60 phone calls today, was totally redic. I only had a chance to speak to about half of them. Ill have to talk to the rest of them tomorrow and i know ill probably have atleast that many new calls tomorrow. Happens every year, get 100 plus phone calls the day before it snows. Now that we're gonna get a decent storm no ones neighbor is going to do their driveway for them and now they want me to come and on top of it all they wanna be number one on the list lol. They think they are gonna get theirs done before my loyal customers who have me come no matter what and let me use my own judgement. Only have my two trucks though, which usually wouldnt be a problem but this year my father has broke the news to me that he doesnt want to plow this year, so finding someone to drive the truck that he uses that wont beat the **** out of it is the hard part. Is that everyones hardest problem also? find reliable help? Might take help from a buddy or two who has a plow and let them each do 40 or so driveways for me. Might be better to do that plus it their own vehicle and they can bring someone with them to pull snow away from garage doors or do them by themselves or with someone just depends how cheap they are....or how cheap i am..lol their help comes out of their pocket lol.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Where's your bumper ? If I see that truck around, I'm going to ask you again in person...


Don't worry, I do carry dog biscuits with me all the time, so your dog is good to go....


----------



## UniqueTouch

*bumper*

lol i finally got my bumper on, didnt know when i bought the mount second hand that i needed spacers to get the bumper back on so i had to make some spacers and now i finally have it back on. your in monmouth county? awesome. what do you drive? and do you do your own work or work for someone? dog biscuits is a huge plus, you'll be my dogs new best friend. they are the best judge of character. Good talking to you friend. let it snow baby!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

UniqueTouch;1703370 said:


> Good talking to you friend. let it snow baby!


I'll be out there.

Look for a black dog that's singing to himself in a Silver oil burner with a red plow. That would be me...


----------



## Kevin_NJ

*and it continues to change*

Can't get attachment to work from tablet, so here's the link. You don't need a fb account to see it.

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...963352.430992.338552703351&source=46&refid=17


----------



## cj7plowing

Looks like were gonna get smacked


----------



## captadamnj

Blizzard warnings hoisted for Long Island, Mt. Holly office considering same for Ocean and Monmouth counties as per forecast discussion this afternoon.


----------



## Len90

captadamnj;1704025 said:


> Blizzard warnings hoisted for Long Island, Mt. Holly office considering same for Ocean and Monmouth counties as per forecast discussion this afternoon.


They have been really downplaying this one and seem pretty hesitant to issue even a winter storm warning. Should have statewide winter storm warnings issues tonight with that potential blizzard warning for Monmouth and ocean. I just don't think the winds will be that bad or the blizzard warning.


----------



## plowin4u

It's all good, I think we will all be working, let it snow, bring it on.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Getting smacked ? Yeah !

Was wondering why I'm being killed with phone calls asking to do their driveways...

Thumbs Up


----------



## Andy96XLT

I don't know why, but I really feel like it's not going to be that bad. I looked at that link above also where it talks about central and southern jersey but Im not seeing that on any of the other sites. I have a hunch where Im at in somerset/hunterdon county we'll see 4 inches


----------



## UniqueTouch

I think we're gonna get it, i used to work for the county on the highway department and after hurricane sandy they got a top of the line weather room and work is they are expected 6-12 for monmouth county. dogplow= i hear ya with the phone calls, everyone wants to wait for the last second and then they wanna be number one on the list , they want to go before our best customers who have us come up for all snow totals.


----------



## V_Scapes

No doubt were gonna get it. Im just hoping it doesnt over perform. Should be a light fluffy snow but its going to be so damn cold friday and saturday salt is going to have a hard time working.


----------



## Snow Commandor

V_Scapes;1704846 said:


> No doubt were gonna get it. Im just hoping it doesnt over perform. Should be a light fluffy snow but its going to be so damn cold friday and saturday salt is going to have a hard time working.


Not exactly looking forward to working in blizzard white-out conditions tonight.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

V scapes....good point about the cold and salt not working!

Supposed to be brutal cold which should be fun to work in. Curious to see what we get from storm since all the weather guys are all over the place with snow totals.

Happy plowing


----------



## PALS Landscapin

If you use icebgone you will have no problems with salting.


----------



## V_Scapes

Snow Commandor;1704862 said:


> Not exactly looking forward to working in blizzard white-out conditions tonight.


Me either, thats why ill probably head out before midnight, push out the heavy stuff and let it dump overnight, then we'll go back out early in the morning. schools should be closed anyway so the pressure is off of us.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

It's here, fellas (and chickeebooms) along the coast. Lets see how much we actually get.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

State is officially closed down Friday 1/3. That "should" help keep the roads a little clearer.


----------



## lilsteve08

20 degrees and snowing in little falls NJ, Everyone be safe out there, just picking up some last minute items at shoprite then maybe some tarps to cover truck cabs and skidstEer, need some gas too for snowblower and gasser 1010 wins calling for 6-10"


----------



## rcn971

Looks like I'm heading out now....be safe everyone.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

k1768;1705122 said:


> State is officially closed down Friday 1/3. That "should" help keep the roads a little clearer.


You mean for state workers, or everyone / state of emergency thing that no one pays any attention to ?

I guess it's for state workers...

http://nj.gov/governor/news/news/552013/approved/20140102b.html


----------



## rcn971

......now that was an adventure.


----------



## to_buy

Monday morning I get to see the carnage of equipment the guys broke.120 truck, there will plenty for me to do Monday


----------



## fdsr

Long day guys!! Hope everyone made out ok


----------



## Snow Commandor

fdsr;1706560 said:


> Long day guys!! Hope everyone made out ok


Long miserable day for me. Plow had water in the fluid again and froze up on me early in the morning. Took all morning for me to finally get into the shop to drop the res and change the fluid & filter. Found chunks of ice on the bottom of the res & a clogged filter.


----------



## crazyboy

Was a good 19 hours for me, only lost a mudflap!


----------



## V_Scapes

Cant complain either, nice easy pushin!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Tired and got a lot of new clients.

hope all did well with no tragedy's


----------



## UniqueTouch

good deal everyone, 32 hours , so had to treat myself to 10 pounds of king crab legs , not too bad either only $171


----------



## Plow Nuts

Great storm. Out for 18plus ours no breakage and 10 inches on the ground. The only thing that wore out was me...lol. keep those kind of storms coming.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Plow Nuts;1708404 said:


> Great storm. Out for 18plus ours no breakage and 10 inches on the ground. The only thing that wore out was me...lol. keep those kind of storms coming.


Hoping to break my bad luck streak next storm.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Easy to push, no problems other than wind off water blowing bad at one account, 18hrs. Have to love when streets in complex you service are down to black top but city streets leading to it are snow packed. Even got to meet another jersey plowsite member.

Hearing possible snow the 10th too!


----------



## Plow Nuts

Snow Commandor;1708605 said:


> Hoping to break my bad luck streak next storm.


I am ******** when it comes to having my equipment ready. I changed every fluid in the truvk in October, fixed any and all lesks, changed the belt, cleandd all connections to battery and plow, flushed fluid in plow pump, grease all pivots and bolts on plow, and carry tools and spare fluid including 3qts of plow fluid. I also check every inch of the truck prior to any snow to prevent problems. So far so good for over 10 years of doing this. Hope you got yhe plow back up and running quickly. How much snow did you end up with. Weather people called for 3-7 for me. Got 10-12 lol


----------



## Snow Commandor

Plow Nuts;1708778 said:


> I am ******** when it comes to having my equipment ready. I changed every fluid in the truvk in October, fixed any and all lesks, changed the belt, cleandd all connections to battery and plow, flushed fluid in plow pump, grease all pivots and bolts on plow, and carry tools and spare fluid including 3qts of plow fluid. I also check every inch of the truck prior to any snow to prevent problems. So far so good for over 10 years of doing this. Hope you got yhe plow back up and running quickly. How much snow did you end up with. Weather people called for 3-7 for me. Got 10-12 lol


We got like 8" here. Only took me an hr & a half to flush the fluid & change the filter but I had to wait all morning for my friend to come & open his shop before I could get to work on the plow. 3 of my accounts ended up getting done by someone else before I could get to them so needless to say, it was a huge loss.


----------



## V_Scapes

Crazy weather! last night everything was a sheet of ice and this morning you could be outside in a T shirt. 
I was out throwing some salt early today and couldnt see across the parking lots. wouldnt be suprised to get a rumble of thunder today.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

It's near 55*F here, and a MONSOON has moved in.

Cool ! washing my driveway clean of all the salt I put down....


----------



## Snow Commandor

Looks like we'll have to go out & salt everything all over again tonight with the temps expected to drop into the single digits by day break!


----------



## to_buy

When is the next front coming in to the area with snow in the mix. I know the temp will drop tonight. You know I count on the guys here for my weather forecast not the news.
Thank You


----------



## UniqueTouch

yea to buy you are definitely right, everyone hear was right on and the good thing is they are all over the state so we can kinda get a feel whats gonna happen everywhere in the state. My buddy who is pretty high up at the county highway division was spot on with their new weather room and emergency weather program and monitoring. The weather man never seem to be right and change their forecast continuously and non of them agree anymore. It seems like the more technology they get the further away from being right happens. I just like to see the radar pictures and see which way the wind is blowing and go from there. seems to be the best process for me, but anyway guys thanks so much for your help.


----------



## cj7plowing

already salted tonight as everything will be flash freezing

We have a chance Friday but it doesn't look good. 

It looks like the jet stream is gonna take a dive and looks like something around the 15th give or take as its 9 days away.payup


----------



## Snow Commandor

cj7plowing;1712609 said:


> already salted tonight as everything will be flash freezing
> 
> We have a chance Friday but it doesn't look good.
> 
> It looks like the jet stream is gonna take a dive and looks like something around the 15th give or take as its 9 days away.payup


Yeah, I made the rounds tonight & spot salted all the melt off from earlier today. Now its just a question of when our next snow event will present itself?


----------



## prizeprop

was hoping to get a round of salt but wind dried everything up.


----------



## rcn971

Brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## V_Scapes

No biggie, this cold will be gone by thursday.

Anyone have a SnowEx 575x mini pro? Im going to pull the trigger on one this week.


----------



## bronco91

V_Scapes;1713122 said:


> No biggie, this cold will be gone by thursday.
> 
> Anyone have a SnowEx 575x mini pro? Im going to pull the trigger on one this week.


Relay don't like them, because the motor is mount under spreader and get hit a lot and the fact that the melt case that it is in has no drain holes. you should see what the guys at K&Z Auto Repair in Wyckoff NJ have in stock.


----------



## lilsteve08

Never fails sold my western pro flo 2 before the first snow this year and now we get all these saltable events, Never fails, Murphy's Law....


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Vscapes...I have 575 mini, bought used over the summer for a steal!!!! Overall not bad, but depends upon your needs. One person can install and remove no problem which is really nice, minimal wires so not much that can go bad. I use it at condo complex we service, used for parking lot and roads and fits just fine for it. Would I rather a blizzard ice chaser or something like that? Absolutely, but the snow ex works fine.


----------



## V_Scapes

Sweet, I just picked it up from wayne wholesale, just need some warmer weather to wire it up. cant wait to use it!


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

How much you pay out the door?
Good luck with it, should love it and now will hope for ice too. I rarely use it at more than half way on the dial. Blast mode puts down a nice ammount of salt but does empty hopper fast. Try not to drive site to site with material as it tends to sneak out a little bit and try not to leave material in it as it may freeze up on you in hopper.

Wiring it was stupid easy for me on a super duty, so you should be able to,get it some pretty quick. I think it took me an hour and that inclu beer breaks.


----------



## V_Scapes

$1,605.00 
I was using a 100# walk behind spreader but its just not doing a good enough job and my lots didnt look so hot after the last storm so i said enough is enough. 
How did you mount the controller in the cab? im thinking about velcro so it doesnt get destroyed during landscape season.


----------



## Snow Commandor

V_Scapes;1713398 said:


> $1,605.00
> I was using a 100# walk behind spreader but its just not doing a good enough job and my lots didnt look so hot after the last storm so i said enough is enough.
> How did you mount the controller in the cab? im thinking about velcro so it doesnt get destroyed during landscape season.


Nothing beats my fisher 2000 swingaway spreader! Bought it used a few years ago for like $500. Only thing wrong with it was the variable speed controller never worked so I just use a toggle switch in the cab.


----------



## to_buy

If you need help wiring let me know I have done enough of them


----------



## blk90s13

Let it snow on the 10th


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

I used a lot of Velcro to hold it on to bottom of dash, this way can remove controller when not in use.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

blk90s13;1713798 said:


> Let it _RAIN_ on the 10th


Whats you talking about, Willis ?


----------



## crazyboy

This stuff today is slick! Cars crashing everywhere


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

crazyboy;1717402 said:


> This stuff today is slick! Cars crashing everywhere


Yeah, it's that way here. Since there weren't any storms predicted, I woke up to the winter wonderland this morning, that switched to rain / sleet right afterwards. My wife nearly lost it on the way to work this morning, calling me hysterical about how bad the roads are. She made it, luckily it's only 6 miles away on flat ground. Still bad though.

I get to watch it from the windows today (tax prep day)


----------



## carrfamily01

Any snow in the forecast for the coming weeks?


----------



## lilsteve08

Clifton, Wayne, little falls, and surrounding areas had a plowable snowfall, yippee for me


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

carrfamily01;1717614 said:


> Any snow in the forecast for the coming weeks?


Doesn't look like it from what I've read.

I put my plow / sander / blower away so I can enjoy the heatwave and break out the kiddie pool....

I miss snow, and it doesn't seem like it's heading this way anytime soon.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Next thur 1/16 some models are starting to show a coastal storm. Temps and timing key, if storm even comes but it may be nothing since a week out. Just a heads up from what I heard


----------



## V_Scapes

Still got plenty of time for snow!

Hooked up my new spreader today, this thing is awesome. cant wait to try it out on a bigger storm.


----------



## highlander316

hey guys, I'm looking for a sub for the Easton/Bethlehem area. If anyone knows anyone, let me know. 5-6hours on a 2-3" storm. Paid within 7 days always. Mostly commercial lots.


----------



## V_Scapes

:bluebounc


----------



## djt1029

I don't have much faith in the system next week, ground temperatures are going to be high even if it does get down to freezing ahead of the storm.


----------



## to_buy

My life revolves around three women. Mother Nature, my wife and my daughter. I am so screwed


----------



## V_Scapes

http://www.tropicaltidbits.com/analysis/models/gfs/2014011200/gfs_mslp_pcpn_frzn_us.html

Its still a few days out. im also hearing something about a MLK weekend storm.


----------



## lilsteve08

Bring it on, I have a good feeling about Wednesday MLK weekend would be good too, Windy today...


----------



## V_Scapes

Im thinking if we get anything wednesday it might just amount to a quick 2" push which is fine by me!

Dont we always get hit with something MLK week?


----------



## snowplowpro

*was posted today*

Tri-State Weather

Good Tuesday morning. Take your umbrella! On and off showers will continue through the PM commute and end around 5-7pm west to east with a high in the low 50's. Tomorrow we dry out with highs in the mid 40's. There is a chance of some rain/snow showers weds night into Thursday am with a chance of a small accum mainly well N&W. Thursday after some morning precip we dry out with highs around 40. Friday we see increasing clouds & with a storm off the coast we have to watch. Could be some snow Fri night into Saturday AM. Then we get cold with highs in the 30's this weekend. For you snow lovers or concerned people about snow it is coming. may not be tomorrow night & it may not be Fri night into sat am but there are signs of a decent pattern for cold/snow coming let the pattern establish itself first which we are in the middle of doing right into this weekend. So, Grab your umbrella and have a great day!


----------



## V_Scapes

I just read yesterday that a blocking pattern is setting up which will force the jet stream south, slow the flow and allow more nor easters to run up the coast.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

V_Scapes;1722631 said:


> I just read yesterday that a blocking pattern is setting up which will force the jet stream south, slow the flow and allow more nor easters to run up the coast.


It's starting to feel like we live in England, or Ireland. We've had so much rain here, I'm growing more moss on my back then normal....


----------



## djt1029

My F150's getting the transmission rebuilt, glad we've had a good number of small storms already it made it slightly less painful


----------



## bdlawncare

showing a little something for this weekend, I don't think we are supposed to get any accumulations.... What do you guys think? I didn't think we were supposed to get anything last friday when we got that little surprise storm but I had to wind up pushing a couple of my lots.


----------



## Snow Commandor

bdlawncare;1724963 said:


> showing a little something for this weekend, I don't think we are supposed to get any accumulations.... What do you guys think? I didn't think we were supposed to get anything last friday when we got that little surprise storm but I had to wind up pushing a couple of my lots.


Doesn't look like we're going to get anything workable outa' this weekend's system.


----------



## motormouse172

Now talking about a significant storm next Wed.


----------



## cj7plowing

I am in for next wed the 22nd the cold air will be in place. It looks like 6-12" storm


----------



## UniqueTouch

*snow plow pics*

snow plowing


----------



## UniqueTouch

*sorry guys*

sorry guys didnt mean to post that picture of me seal coating, my apologies, disregard please. thanks


----------



## to_buy

Hoping for snow on Super Bowl Sunday, working for Transit they are all in a panic


----------



## V_Scapes

Im hoping for a quick salt run tomorrow. looks like things will start picking up next week. gonna go squeeze in a cleanup today once this frost melts.


----------



## snowplowpro

well I guess we can keep the plows off they said were not getting anything for Tuesdays storm they changed it and for next Saturday it don't look good either.


----------



## V_Scapes

Most places are saying up to 1" for my area, just enough to be a real PITA.


----------



## snowplowpro

well have to see what the models show on sunday for next week


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Hoping they are wrong for Tuesday/Wendsday and we get slammed.


----------



## V_Scapes

Light snow here right now with a coating, this sucks because my dump truck went in the shop last night so i cant use my salter.


----------



## Snow Commandor

V_Scapes;1727571 said:


> Light snow here right now with a coating, this sucks because my dump truck went in the shop last night so i cant use my salter.


Heavy coating of wet snow on the ground right now & still coming down. looks like I may just plow a few of my commercial lots.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Went to check some of my commercial lots & it turned out none of them needed anything!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Rain in NE monmouth


Now it's COLD....well, actually it's SEASONAL for this time of year.

No more spring.... at least for the next 7 days or so.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

What a LAME January in NJ.... at least central NJ that is.

No nothing for the last 2 weeks, and nothing in the forecast here for the next ten days other thank a brief shower on tuesday....and thursday, but no accumulation

(sigh...)


----------



## Tcp

Hey guys just came across this site. How is nnj looking for Tuesday and thru


----------



## cj7plowing

If anyone has been paying attention tues wed is back on the map with a swath of 1-5" across central and south nj 

sunday looks like another potential


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Shade Tree NJ;1727525 said:


> Hoping they are wrong for Tuesday/Wendsday and we get slammed.


Looking better and better
Storms that go from hit to miss, to maybe dusting to a few inches days before 8 out of 10 times are great storms! Fingers crossed!

Deep cold seems to be setting up for next week or two, sub tropic jet strea. getting active....could get intere$ting late jan into feb

Throw super bowl in there and fact my wife due late February (our first), buckle up!!! Just me and hers luck!

Taking "action" now on major storm her week of birth, day of for major storm I won't touch due to jinx myself being small guy with a few acts to cover.


----------



## to_buy

Hey Shade if we do have a storm when the Baby comes, you should name it something to do with a snow storm. Maybe Flurry or ???? come on guys chime in with me here.
Congratulations, kids are a lot of work but well worth it.


----------



## V_Scapes

Everyone ready?


----------



## snowplowpro

the food stores love this there probably packed with people right now:laughing:


----------



## motormouse172

Went from a shore/southern storm to a central nj storm. looks like most are agreeing on a 6" plus amount


----------



## Dirty Jersey

I'm right on the shore near AC. We should see some nice numbers.


----------



## V_Scapes

Yea the coast looks to take the brunt of it. Gonna be a nice fluffy snow again.

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/okx/stormtotalprecip.php


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

I doubt the naming thing would go over to well with wife, especially with the odd names they have chose for winter storms.

Came across this from weather guy on twitter who is usually pretty reliable, better than tv weathermen.


----------



## motormouse172

Shade Tree NJ;1729981 said:


> I doubt the naming thing would go over to well with wife, especially with the odd names they have chose for winter storms.
> 
> Came across this from weather guy on twitter who is usually pretty reliable, better than tv weathermen.


Severe NJ is pretty good. He has a tends to make every storm seem dangerous and make everyone freak out though. His followers on FB ask him the dumbest questions which can get rather entertaining to read.

As long as you realize that 6" of snow will not end life as we know it he hits snow totals pretty good.

Follow him on FB at Severe NJ Weather.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Well, well, well....

It's finally going to hit the coast.


Thumbs Up


Me Likey !


----------



## to_buy

Shade I got it, Name your kid Hail or Hailey. Just came to me right now.


----------



## automoto

finally a hopeful storm comes on my day off, anyone need help let me know...pic is blurry but this is after a wash recently


----------



## cj7plowing

cj7plowing;1725569 said:


> I am in for next wed the 22nd the cold air will be in place. It looks like 6-12" storm


anyone want to give me props for calling it last week!


----------



## UniqueTouch

let it snow baby. looking like monmouth county might get the most for once.


----------



## Tcp

cj7plowing;1730255 said:


> anyone want to give me props for calling it last week!


you were a day late, lolThumbs Up


----------



## rcn971

I just saw 8-10" possibly more for Monmouth County along the Coast....here we go!


----------



## Tcp

looks like 5-8" in bergen we will see soon


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I think we're going to be busy. Schools are already announcing early dismissals for tomorrow.


----------



## mkwl

We seem to be in the 5-9/6-10" zone here in Northern Bergen County- I'm betting on 6"- should be nice and fluffy- easy pushing!


----------



## carrfamily01

Looks like Union and Essex counties are looking at 6"-8"! Let snow let it SNOW!


----------



## PALS Landscapin

Hope its not true but i just got the latest update possible 12-24 in central and souther N.J.


----------



## crazyboy

Well looks like we will be getting rocked here at the coast!


----------



## Snow Commandor

Gentlemen.... start your snow blowers! lol!


----------



## Len90

Snow Commandor;1730516 said:


> Gentlemen.... start your snow blowers! lol!


Loaded the mine with fuel and got the red can filled and ready as well! And here I thought fixing that darn thing would mean no more snow for the rest of the winter.


----------



## fatheadon1

Hope everyone's ready the weather guessers keep upping the amounts every few hours up side of all this is it will be light snow down side is it's gonna be around for awhile so make sure you push them piles back from the start good luck out there guys be safe


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

rcn971;1730306 said:


> I just saw 8-10" possibly more for Monmouth County along the Coast....here we go!


That would be cool..

Just not 24" ! Don't want to be dealing with that heavy of a dump.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Dogplow Dodge;1730629 said:


> That would be cool..
> 
> Just not 24" ! Don't want to be dealing with that heavy of a dump.


Ditto. Some of the banks I get sent to I start running out of room to stack at 6-10", I don't want to think where'd I'd put 24".

Otherwise Let It Snow!!
Be safe all. Thumbs Up


----------



## motormouse172

cj7plowing;1730255 said:


> anyone want to give me props for calling it last week!


Looks like someone posted about it 8 hrs before youThumbs Up


----------



## djt1029

Hope everyone's ready, I had to run to the bank earlier and roads are already getting slick. Time to try and get a little more sleep since it looks like an all nighter


----------



## motormouse172

Snowing like a sum bytch here


----------



## V_Scapes

Very fine snow here but snowing at a steady clip. Went out earlier to pre treat, im curious to see how much we actually get, the reports are all over the friggen place.


----------



## bronco91

snow like crazy in wyckoff. all be safe


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Storms a bust here. We are in the pocket. Just a dusting down graded to 3 to 5.


----------



## mkwl

We have a good 4" on the ground in NW Bergen County- forecast still calling for 6-10" and I believe it if it keeps snowing like this through the night! Heading out for round one after dinner- gonna be a long night/day tomorrow- stay safe guys! Thumbs Up


----------



## djt1029

Around 6" on the ground here in Tenafly, the most powdery snow I've ever seen. Went out around 4 and ran through all the commercials quick just opening lots up, going to head out around 11


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Wind is kicking and the snow has picked up!


----------



## mkwl

Just finished opening up my resi's- back out at 2 with my shovelers for our second round through- 8.9" here- I think it's over though since it hasn't been snowing for a few hours now- nice fluffy snow!


----------



## motormouse172

6"-9" here. Hard to tell with the wind. Friggin' cold that's for sure!!!!!!!!!!!

Looks like a chance for snow next Monday and Friday.


----------



## bronco91

hey has anyone heard anything for this weekend yet


----------



## motormouse172

3" clipper sat night


----------



## bdlawncare

In alpine/englewood area I would say we ended up with about 9" maybe slightly more for the houses that are up on the palisades. All in all nice light powdery snow, and only took 6 hours to clean. I just woke up now, lol finished at around 8am


----------



## ford550

Pretty nice season so far. And Feb isn't even here yet. Keep up the good work guys payuppayup


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Hopefully everyone made some $$ and didn't have any big break downs!

Huge snow totals differences in a matter of a few miles. Manalapan and northern freehold had 15-16" while Howell had only about 6", talking a matter of ten miles at most. Nice big snow total surprise! Will be out shortly to salt again any puddles from melting earlier.

Got to use my new to me western wings, what a difference! Can't believe took me this long to buy them, well worth the $ !


----------



## Tcp

well that was fun. easy to push. no break downs, next


----------



## snowplowpro

wish all the storms were light and fluffy like this one was but cant complain .


----------



## crazyboy

That was some light stuff, about 6" here. Looks like a possible coating tomorrow, possible accumulation Saturday, and possible accumulation Sunday into Monday.


----------



## lilsteve08

For a storm that wasn't mentioned much mother nature quickly turned on the light fluffy shimmering picture perfect snow machine and let the "white gold" fly for us who love to "push", it's been a good season already, I heard this monday and next week before superbowl alotta snow coming


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I did one driveway at 10" deep, then came back the next day and did another 7" of snow. Half a mile away, there was only 8" total to deal with.

Great snow storm. Had a blast, although I'm beat from all that seat time.

Hope you guys did well. !


----------



## djt1029

Looks like 2 chances at an inch or two Saturday & Monday, I wouldn't get excited about anything major right before the Super Bowl though, I think the media will wish-cast & hype things up for then just because it's been the big discussion since they announced the game would be here


----------



## V_Scapes

Ive certainly had better storms before, 9' plow went down, got sick, ran out of salt at the end of the storm. I was lucky to grab a pallet today, anyone else have trouble finding salt?

We only had about 3-4" here, it stopped snowing at 1030pm on tuesday so it was nice to be able to hit all the resis overnight, you look like a hero when people wake up to a clean driveway.


----------



## snowplowpro

im gonna see if I can find the post but anybody here about this winter storm anus they say if it comes its gonna be bad.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/23/weather-channel-anus-winter-storm-janus_n_4652409.html


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

snowplowpro;1733641 said:


> im gonna see if I can find the post but anybody here about this winter storm anus they say if it comes its gonna be bad.
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/23/weather-channel-anus-winter-storm-janus_n_4652409.html


WOW !

Winter Storm ANUS ? I can't wait for that one.

Could be a real stinker, eh ?

Do you think it will cover us with Sh!T ?

Will we have bits of corn all over the place ?

Will it smell like a gym locker room after the storm ?

How will we wipe after a storm that big? We'll need a very large shower to clean all of New Jersey...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

People here keep talking about "the big one" heading this way for NEXT Weekend.

3 day event.... Friday through Sunday.

That could really be a PITA to deal with, considering some of my customers are packed full of piles now....

(and I don't mean the arse piles, either)


----------



## motormouse172

Dogplow Dodge;1734063 said:


> People here keep talking about "the big one" heading this way for NEXT Weekend.
> 
> 3 day event.... Friday through Sunday.
> 
> That could really be a PITA to deal with, considering some of my customers are packed full of piles now....
> 
> (and I don't mean the arse piles, either)


I haven't heard anything the last couple days. It would be great but so far the 10 day doesn't show anything.


----------



## crazyboy

Appears this weekend wont be much of anything. Theres talk about a system on Wednesday as well as a large one superbowl weekend. I suppose only time will tell.


----------



## V_Scapes

Tomorrow only looks to be a coating to .5" unless your well N&W.


----------



## V_Scapes

This is what Upton has to say:

THIS WILL BE A QUICK MOVING SYSTEM...SO SNOW ACCUM SHOULD BE
GENERALLY LIGHT...COATING TO 2 INCHES...BUT LOCALLY UP TO 2-4 INCHES
IS POSSIBLE IN PATH OF BANDING AND/OR SNOW SQUALLS. THE HIGHEST
ACCUMULATIONS WOULD BE FAVORED ACROSS INTERIOR AND HIGHER ELEVATIONS
WHERE SNOW RATIOS WILL BE HIGHER AND LIFT WILL BE ENHANCED
OROGRAPHICALLY.

IN ADDITION TO SNOW...GUSTY WINDS EXPECTED WITH 40 TO 50 KT LLJ
PASSING OVER THE REGION AHEAD OF THE FRONT RESULTING IN SW WINDS OF
20 TO 25 MPH WITH GUSTS OF 30 TO 35 MPH DURING THE DAY. PEAK GUSTS
TO 40 MPH POSSIBLE. THE COMBINATION OF ANY HEAVIER SNOW
BANDING/SNOW SQUALLS AND WINDS BRING POTENTIAL FOR BRIEF WHITE OUT
CONDITIONS. A PERIOD OF MODERATE TRAVEL IMPACTS POSSIBLE SAT AFT
INTO SAT EVE DUE TO COMBINED FALLING AND BLOWING SNOW REDUCING
VISIBILITIES AND UNTREATED AND ELEVATED ROADS BECOMING RAPIDLY
SNOW COVERED DUE TO FROZEN GROUND.


----------



## V_Scapes

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service mount holly nj
210 pm est fri jan 24 2014

njz001-007-009-paz060>062-101>103-105-251000-
/o.new.kphi.ww.y.0005.140125t1500z-140125t2200z/
sussex-warren-hunterdon-berks-lehigh-northampton-western chester-
eastern chester-western montgomery-upper bucks-
including the cities of...newton...washington...flemington...
Reading...allentown...bethlehem...easton...honey brook...oxford...
West chester...kennet square...collegeville...pottstown...
Chalfont...perkasie
210 pm est fri jan 24 2014

...winter weather advisory in effect from 10 am to 5 pm est
saturday...

The national weather service in mount holly has issued a winter
weather advisory for snow...which is in effect from 10 am to 5 pm
est saturday.

* locations...northwest new jersey, berks county, the lehigh
valley and the northwest philadelphia suburbs.

* hazard types...snow.

* accumulations...2 to 4 inches of snow.

* timing...snow should move in late saturday morning and continue
into saturday afternoon.

* impacts...snow will likely cover roadways and make for hazardous
travel. The snow will also cause reduced visibilities. Gusty
southwest then northwest winds at night will cause blowing and
drifting of snow.

* wind chills...in the teens on saturday and falling to near zero on
saturday night.

* temperatures...in the lower to mid 20s while its snowing.

* visibilities...around half a mile at times.

* saturday evening...widely scattered to scattered snow showers or
squalls might make it into the region and locally drop around an
additional inch of snow.


----------



## lawnboy30

*Snow Storm*

Official reports I have seen...Northern NJ .5" to 2" probably .5"-1.5" possible .5" again tomorrow night. So as of now if you pre-salt, you should only have to shovel sidewalks and calcium and spread salt again on roadways and parking lots. Sunday to Monday storm as of now will be much north and west of us and basically miss us completely. (hope that changes).

Be safe.


----------



## blk90s13

I am liking this winter so far.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Coastal NJ today:



Cloudy...snow...mainly this afternoon. Snow accumulation around an inch. Brisk and not as cold with highs in the mid 30s. Southwest winds 15 to 20 mph with gusts up to 30 mph. Chance of snow 80 percent.
Lo: 15°

Mostly cloudy with snow showers likely in the evening...then partly cloudy after midnight. Little or no additional snow accumulation. Brisk with lows around 13. West winds 15 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 70 percent. Wind chill values as low as zero.


----------



## motormouse172

Snowing good here. Not sure if it will end up being plowable though. County and state are out salting


----------



## djt1029

Starting to come down decent now, already pre salted but I don't think we'll get more than a half an inch


----------



## Dirty Jersey

We have a half to an inch.


----------



## mkwl

About 1.5" here- still snowing- I'm on the fence because contracts call for plowing over 2" but this isn't gonna melt off for the foreseeable future either...


----------



## to_buy

so when is the next storm.You know I count on your weather forecast not the news?


----------



## blk90s13

So this one ended being a bust no plowing here 


Next


----------



## Tcp

blk90s13;1735892 said:


> So this one ended being a bust no plowing here
> 
> Next


theres always the next one,


----------



## mkwl

Plowed about 75% of my resis- it's not gonna melt for at least a week, and we got a solid 1.5" so we opted to plow most of them (especially those on seasonal contracts)- nice little storm!


----------



## crazyboy

Only got about 1/2" here. Could be getting a couple quick coatings today.


----------



## djt1029

I ended up going through my whole route last night, usually we would've skipped most of the residentials but nothings going to melt. Tomorrow I have to track down more salt, the place I usually get it got their last trailer load for the winter in last week


----------



## crazyboy

Trucks washed, it's sure to snow again soon!


----------



## UniqueTouch

lol crazy boy, same here, aint that always the way. Just bought a 2 yarder, For $325, so happy. now just need something to put it on that can handle it. Time to go shopping...thanks god for the Snow! Please send us more.


----------



## bdlawncare

so does anyone see anything major going down this weekend. Moisture is going to be in place but cold is iffy. What do you guys think?


----------



## V_Scapes

Got to go through my whole route last night unexpectadly and full salt for the commercials so im a happy camper!
I think this weekend is too far off to be speculating about. 

One thing is for sure im nervous about this salt shortage.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1736673 said:


> Got to go through my whole route last night unexpectadly and full salt for the commercials so im a happy camper!
> I think this weekend is too far off to be speculating about.
> 
> One thing is for sure im nervous about this salt shortage.


Seems to be getting pretty bad already- I found a full pallet of bagged SC on Friday-we don't do a ton of salting so that should hold me for a few storms, but I'll likely need more before the end of the winter at the rate we're going! payup


----------



## crazyboy

UniqueTouch;1736638 said:


> lol crazy boy, same here, aint that always the way. Just bought a 2 yarder, For $325, so happy. now just need something to put it on that can handle it. Time to go shopping...thanks god for the Snow! Please send us more.


 Damn!! What kind.


----------



## Plow Nuts

Has anyone heard why there is a salt shortage? I gotta believe everyone scaled back inventory after the last 2 winters.


----------



## djt1029

Plow Nuts;1736799 said:


> Has anyone heard why there is a salt shortage? I gotta believe everyone scaled back inventory after the last 2 winters.


Because they can charge more for it when they say there's a shortage


----------



## to_buy

I work in Port Newark, and the piles here are huge. They used a lot, but there still is a ton down here
They might be only bulk, but here is there site
http://northsource.net/bulkrocksalt.html


----------



## motormouse172

I was just at the local lumber yard and they had 400 bags.

As for the weather. IMO, they will be screwing with forecasts on SB weekend until the very last minute to keep everyone wondering.


----------



## lawnboy30

*Salt*

Hey Guys,

There is no shortage, just typical propaganda. If you need bulk salt or bagged let me know.


----------



## motormouse172

Local tv weather guy just said it will def not snow for the SB.


----------



## crazyboy

Looks like tonight might bring a plowable event to southern NJ and a coating to central NJ.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

crazyboy;1738648 said:


> Looks like tonight might bring a plowable event to southern NJ and a coating to central NJ.


Yes we are. Could be 2 or more inches maybe more.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Anyone hear anything on monmouth county, in Virginia and don't know if I should come back tonite or not for my commercials


----------



## Dirty Jersey

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/winter-storm-south-snow/22569877



UniqueTouch;1738996 said:


> Anyone hear anything on monmouth county, in Virginia and don't know if I should come back tonite or not for my commercials


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Went from a coating to now 2-4" on the 24/7 news12 weather/traffic channel. I love how these storms just pop up and weather pros catch the. Less than a day out.


----------



## lilsteve08

V_Scapes;1736673 said:


> Got to go through my whole route last night unexpectadly and full salt for the commercials so im a happy camper!
> I think this weekend is too far off to be speculating about.
> 
> One thing is for sure im nervous about this salt shortage.


PM me if you need bagged salt, I know where you can get some close to the Wayne area


----------



## AG09

Bulk is definitely available. I just got 30 ton delivered. I was also able to pick up a pallet of salt as well. I know my supplier is having trouble bagged calcium though.


----------



## rcn971

Heading out to fling some salt here in Monmouth County


----------



## Dirty Jersey

4 inches so far here and still snowing.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

3/4" of snow here, and it's done.

Just enough to make everything look clean again, but not enough to do any clearing ..


----------



## djt1029

Just under an inch here, enough to hit all my commercials and a couple driveways for some of my older customers


----------



## lilsteve08

About an inch by my commercial some shoveling and salting driveways not so much, glad I restocked bagged salt yesterday


----------



## V_Scapes

This is what the euro is hinting at a week from today. check out that sharp cutoff in central jersey.


----------



## motormouse172

Yes, I keep hearing about Feb 9th -10th. This is the first info I have seen though. Talking to road dept guys and they say that Feb will be the snowiest month this year by far???


----------



## V_Scapes

I didnt hear anything about the 10th, this is for the 5-6th. still have alot of winter to go thats for sure.


----------



## AG09

motormouse172;1740162 said:


> Yes, I keep hearing about Feb 9th -10th. This is the first info I have seen though. Talking to road dept guys and they say that Feb will be the snowiest month this year by far???





V_Scapes;1740231 said:


> I didnt hear anything about the 10th, this is for the 5-6th. still have alot of winter to go thats for sure.


I have been hearing about both but I still think it is too early and these maps get things hyped up


----------



## PALS Landscapin

That storm suppose to hit us from the 8th to the 10th. They said if it hits us the way it looks, still a week out it will cripple N.J. Its possible to see 3ft or more.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Well. We got more then what they were calling for. Wound up with 6-8 inches or more. A lot of drifting.


----------



## crazyboy

This was a nice little storm. Ended upp pushing for about 10 hours after final cleanups.

The Feb 9 storm is way to far out to take as anything more that a grain of salt. There is a model run showing 2+ feet, but its not in the accurate time frame of models, imho.


----------



## V_Scapes

Dirty Jersey;1740327 said:


> Well. We got more then what they were calling for. Wound up with 6-8 inches or more. A lot of drifting.


Wow thats crazy.

The models will definitly flip flop for a few days, i just post the maps I find to keep people updated as to what the models are saying. EPAWA said today that now it looks to be a slop fest so whoo knows.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

That map Vscapes posted for the 5th is crazy with the drop off around middlesex/Monmouth counties, goes from 8" around edision, to 3" around freehold! Curious to see what the models/maps show in coming days. Pre-treating will have to be done before Super Bowl, should be fun afternoon.

Bagged salt central nj, Monmouth county area, anyone know who has in stock? Tried a few places today and everyone sold out, not sure when receiving new loads.


----------



## fatboyNJ

think i saw an ad on craigslist for a supplier in jackson, it was a couple days ago but i know my buddy called him and he was reasonable and had a good stock still....worth a try, ill try to find the ad later on


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Will take a look at craigslist, never even thought to look on there. Heard about guy in Jackson for salt but have never delt with him, will sit and google today. Found some at a supplier yesterday but he was around $2 more a bag now then he was beginning of season.


----------



## motormouse172

Forecasters are now saying that the HUGE storm for Feb 8th-10th was misinformation and taken in the wrong context??????????????????????????????????


----------



## V_Scapes

Monday morning quick moving coating to 1", tuesday night sloppy mess, weekend storm to be much more substantial.


----------



## djt1029

motormouse172;1741992 said:


> Forecasters are now saying that the HUGE storm for Feb 8th-10th was misinformation and taken in the wrong context??????????????????????????????????


It's 2 weeks away, no forecasts have been right this year until 24-48 hours ahead of the storm. Whoever originally came up with a "forecast" for that storm is obviously not the brightest crayon


----------



## to_buy

Mother Nature is a women, unpredictable.
If it was Father Nature it would snow first day of winter, and sunny and warm first day of summer.


----------



## UniqueTouch

whats up men, was talking to my buddy who i used to work with at monmouth county highway division and he said the feb 9th storm they are talking about potentially 35-40 inches of snow is what they are prepping for. he said he will call me in a couple of days to keep giving me updates. I really hope not, we know how the last storm went when we had three feet. cant even get to our accounts. which is going to suck majorly when we can hit our commercials a few times. pushing a straight 3 feet is going to be just great on our trucks lol.


----------



## mkwl

UniqueTouch;1742529 said:


> whats up men, was talking to my buddy who i used to work with at monmouth county highway division and he said the feb 9th storm they are talking about potentially 35-40 inches of snow is what they are prepping for. he said he will call me in a couple of days to keep giving me updates. I really hope not, we know how the last storm went when we had three feet. cant even get to our accounts. which is going to suck majorly when we can hit our commercials a few times. pushing a straight 3 feet is going to be just great on our trucks lol.


I wouldn't get too worried yet- it probably won't even happen, but if it does I'm betting on 8" max...


----------



## UniqueTouch

*snow*

yea i hear that. Gotta wait until the day before a storm now a days. Seems like the more technology they get the worse off they are at calling these storms.


----------



## djt1029

mkwl;1742608 said:


> I wouldn't get too worried yet- it probably won't even happen, but if it does I'm betting on 8" max...


Glad I'm not the only one obsessing about something almost 2 weeks out made up by some guy on Facebook to get himself some buzz. The guy succeeded in getting it to go viral, but it's not going to happen


----------



## cj7plowing

who is looking for bagged salt? PM me and I will give you the number to call. salt is in tinton falls..


----------



## rcn971

cj7plowing;1742962 said:


> who is looking for bagged salt? PM me and I will give you the number to call. salt is in tinton falls..


If you are talking about Rich, he is just about out. He has I think one pallet left of straight salt and six of treated.


----------



## to_buy

My contribution to the New Jersey Weather post
http://www.newsworks.org/images/stories/flexicontent/l_650x366_01311806_hd20-1.jpg
Not sure how else to post this, please follow the link


----------



## mkwl

Does anyone have a link to the nws report for snowfall for our 1/22 snow event? I have a client telling me we got 4" when I measured 9.3" here in NW bergen county.


----------



## ASlandscapemgt

mkwl;1743414 said:


> Does anyone have a link to the nws report for snowfall for our 1/22 snow event? I have a client telling me we got 4" when I measured 9.3" here in NW bergen county.


I'm having the same issue in Cherry Hill Nj...I measured 13.4 and they are saying 7.5...


----------



## djt1029

ASlandscapemgt;1743427 said:


> I'm having the same issue in Cherry Hill Nj...I measured 13.4 and they are saying 7.5...


Same here, measured 12.5" and thought I was being a nice guy billing it at my 9-12 price for a few of my older residential customers, and I have one of them telling me it was only 6 inches....I say it every year, but this year I think is my last year plowing residential, I'm just going to stick with my commercials and thats it


----------



## ASlandscapemgt

djt1029;1743435 said:


> Same here, measured 12.5" and thought I was being a nice guy billing it at my 9-12 price for a few of my older residential customers, and I have one of them telling me it was only 6 inches....I say it every year, but this year I think is my last year plowing residential, I'm just going to stick with my commercials and thats it


The sad part about it is I'm dealing with a commercial site


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Go,to national weather service, should be able to back track snow reports. Go to closest measurable snow ammount and that's what you go off for snow total.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Got pallet bagged salt @reide & perrine in manalapan yesterday, had a decent ammount left as of yesterday afternoon, didn't jack the price up to high compared with other places.


----------



## djt1029

ASlandscapemgt;1743438 said:


> The sad part about it is I'm dealing with a commercial site


Ouch, I've never had any of my commercials give me a hard time on accumulations. I don't have the NWS report but check the Rutgers snow totals, they don't include everywhere but you might luck out and find your town


----------



## bdlawncare

anyone hear anything about this winter storm coming through the NE on Tue-Wed... This morning everything looked like rain, and now I see 4-8" accumulations on accuweather.com and weather.com is saying that they are thinking it will turn to snow right now. Im convinced that these guys have no clue what they are talking about, its starting to really get on my nerves because I can't plan for ****.


----------



## blk90s13

NJ Weather Blogs
4 hours ago
**First call snow map** (Monday, February 3rd)

I've been mentioning a possible snow potential over the past few days and it looks like we will be seeing another moderate snow fall come Monday. This storm will be different than the last few storms we had, we actually will be dealing with temperature issues for extreme Southern NJ and it won't be THAT cold for the fluffy snow we've been getting used too, more of a heavier snow.

Since this is my FIRST call map, it is more general and not all that specific as my final call.

The storm has nudged slightly North(as always) bringing snow into Northern NJ. Right now, Northern NJ does not go into the game of moderate snow, just more light/steady snow as much of the moisture will be focused more South. Yes, there is a possibility that the heavier precipitation does inch further North but at this time I don't think it goes that far. I will adjust over the next 24-hrs. A general 1 - 3" for Northern sections for now, maybe some isolated 4 - 5" totals if precipitation tracks further North.

Extreme Southern NJ (Pink area) is where the forecast is a bit tricky. There will be a cold front moving through our area Sunday night into Monday and it really depends how fast that cold front moves out to sea, bringing down the cold air to the South. Right now, the models seem to think the cold air won't be as fast filtering down to extreme South Jersey, leaving a mix of rain and snow, limiting your totals. This is where you could see a few miles difference of 1 - 3" and 3 -6", varying on a couple degrees difference. Hopefully in the next 24hrs, I will get a better feel on how far South(or not) the cold will filter down.

Central NJ looks like to be the 'jackpot zone', with the heaviest axis of precipitation lining up. There is where I believe and some models agree that areas could exceed the 6" mark. Really depends on where the heavy banding sets up but anywhere in that red box, someone could exceed 6". A general 3 - 6" right now is a safe bet for anyone and we shall see over the next 24hrs if those totals rise a bit.

Again, this is a FIRST call map with a GENERAL layout on my current thought process. A final call map with a little more detail will be put out sometime tomorrow.

Jeff B.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...45766601.59189.167981259916874&type=1&theater


----------



## crazyboy

Winter Storm Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
718 PM EST SAT FEB 1 2014

DEZ001-MDZ008-NJZ016>020-026-027-PAZ070-071-102-104-106-020930-
/O.NEW.KPHI.WS.A.0004.140203T1100Z-140203T2100Z/
NEW CASTLE-CECIL-SALEM-GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-
OCEAN-COASTAL OCEAN-SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
EASTERN CHESTER-EASTERN MONTGOMERY-LOWER BUCKS-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...ELKTON...PENNSVILLE...
GLASSBORO...CAMDEN...CHERRY HILL...MOORESTOWN...MOUNT HOLLY...
JACKSON...LONG BEACH ISLAND...WHARTON STATE FOREST...MEDIA...
PHILADELPHIA...WEST CHESTER...KENNET SQUARE...NORRISTOWN...
LANSDALE...MORRISVILLE...DOYLESTOWN
718 PM EST SAT FEB 1 2014

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM MONDAY MORNING THROUGH MONDAY
AFTERNOON...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM MONDAY MORNING THROUGH MONDAY
AFTERNOON.

* LOCATIONS...THE FAR NORTHEAST PORTION OF MARYLAND AND SOUTHEAST
PENNSYLVANIA THROUGH NORTHERN DELAWARE AND SOUTH CENTRAL NEW
JERSEY INCLUDING PHILADELPHIA AND WILMINGTON DELAWARE.

* HAZARD TYPES...SNOW.

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 3 TO 6 INCHES...WITH A SMALL
CHANCE OF A TRACE OF FREEZING RAIN DURING THE TRANSITION FROM
RAIN TO SNOW MONDAY MORNING.

* TIMING...PRECIPITATION BEGINS PROBABLY AS RAIN OR SLEET BEFORE
DAWN MONDAY AND THEN CHANGES TO SNOW BETWEEN 6 AM AND 10 AM
MONDAY. THE SNOW MAY FALL HEAVILY SOMETIME BETWEEN MID MORNING
AND EARLY MONDAY AFTERNOON.

* TEMPERATURES...WILL PROBABLY HOVER WITHIN A COUPLE OF DEGREES OF
31 DURING THE DAYLIGHT HOURS.

* VISIBILITIES...POSSIBLY ONE QUARTER TO ONE HALF MILE AT TIMES.

* IMPACTS...SLUSHY ACCUMULATIONS OF SNOW ARE EXPECTED ON ALL UNTREATED
PAVEMENTS...EVEN IF THERE IS SOME MELTING AT TIMES. THERE IS
UNCERTAINTY AS TO HOW MUCH SNOW WILL ACCUMULATE BUT IF AMOUNTS
END UP NEAR 5 OR 6 INCHES...THIS WOULD RESULT IN CONSIDERABLE
DIFFICULTIES FOR A FEW HOURS DURING THE MORNING AND EARLY
AFTERNOON MONDAY.

* MONDAY NIGHT...TEMPERATURES WILL DROP INTO THE TEENS AND LOWER
20S WITH SLUSHY ACCUMULATIONS AND LEFTOVER MOISTURE FREEZING ON
MANY PAVEMENTS.


PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.

&&

$$


----------



## to_buy

You guys need to bring a yard stick out when it's snowing and take a picture. Send it to the owner or whoever pays the bills. They ***** if you do the right and they ***** if you don't.


----------



## V_Scapes

Ill be getting ready for a 2-4" event, you boys CNJ and SNJ look to be in the jackpot zone again.

I hope I get my 9' plow back tomorrow, especially since im covering a guy in town whos away. wouldnt doubt it if they closed school tomorrow, its supposed to start early here (7-8am).


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes;1744246 said:


> Ill be getting ready for a 2-4" event, you boys CNJ and SNJ look to be in the jackpot zone again.
> 
> I hope I get my 9' plow back tomorrow, especially since im covering a guy in town whos away. wouldnt doubt it if they closed school tomorrow, its supposed to start early here (7-8am).


Hope schools do close, looks like we're getting snow from around 8am - 3pm. Nothing worse than trying to get around in the sea of soccer moms who shouldn't even be driving on a good day, especially since a lot of my lots are typically crawling with them


----------



## Tcp

V_Scapes;1744246 said:


> Ill be getting ready for a 2-4" event, you boys CNJ and SNJ look to be in the jackpot zone again.
> 
> I hope I get my 9' plow back tomorrow, especially since im covering a guy in town whos away. wouldnt doubt it if they closed school tomorrow, its supposed to start early here (7-8am).


so your thinking 2 -4" in bergen county


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I have all confidence that we're in for an accumulating storm but at the same time it's kinda hard to believe considering it's currently in the mid 50s.


----------



## crazyboy

V_Scapes;1744246 said:


> Ill be getting ready for a 2-4" event, you boys CNJ and SNJ look to be in the jackpot zone again.


:bluebounc:yow!:



k1768;1744384 said:


> I have all confidence that we're in for an accumulating storm but at the same time it's kinda hard to believe considering it's currently in the mid 50s.


Is funny to think of, but I have faith in a few of my weather guys.


----------



## crazyboy

Storm has been upgraded to a Winter Storm Warning.


Winter Storm Warning

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
337 PM EST SUN FEB 2 2014

DEZ001-MDZ008-NJZ016>020-026-027-PAZ070-071-102-104-106-030930-
/O.UPG.KPHI.WS.A.0004.140203T1100Z-140203T2100Z/
/O.NEW.KPHI.WS.W.0004.140203T1100Z-140204T0000Z/
NEW CASTLE-CECIL-SALEM-GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-
OCEAN-COASTAL OCEAN-SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
EASTERN CHESTER-EASTERN MONTGOMERY-LOWER BUCKS-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...ELKTON...PENNSVILLE...
GLASSBORO...CAMDEN...CHERRY HILL...MOORESTOWN...MOUNT HOLLY...
JACKSON...LONG BEACH ISLAND...WHARTON STATE FOREST...MEDIA...
PHILADELPHIA...WEST CHESTER...KENNET SQUARE...NORRISTOWN...
LANSDALE...MORRISVILLE...DOYLESTOWN
337 PM EST SUN FEB 2 2014

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM TO 7 PM EST MONDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT
FROM 6 AM TO 7 PM EST MONDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER
IN EFFECT.

* LOCATIONS...THE FAR NORTHEAST PORTION OF MARYLAND AND
SOUTHEAST PENNSYLVANIA THROUGH NORTHERN DELAWARE AND SOUTH
CENTRAL NEW JERSEY INCLUDING PHILADELPHIA AND WILMINGTON
DELAWARE.

* HAZARD TYPES...SNOW...HEAVY AT TIMES.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...4 TO 6 INCHES.

* TIMING...PRECIPITATION BEGINS PROBABLY AS RAIN EARLY MONDAY
MORNING AND THEN STARTS TO CHANGEOVER TO A RAIN AND SNOW MIX
DURING THE MORNING COMMUTE. THE FINAL TRANSITION TO ALL SNOW
SHOULD TAKE PLACE BY LATE MORNING. THE SNOW COULD BECOME HEAVY
AT TIMES BY LATE MORNING THROUGH MONDAY AFTERNOON.

* TEMPERATURES...IN THE LOWER 30S TOMORROW DROPPING INTO THE TEENS
AND LOWER 20S TOMORROW NIGHT. ANY LEFTOVER MOISTURE TOMORROW
NIGHT WILL FREEZE TO MANY UNTREATED SURFACES.

* IMPACTS...ROADS AND WALKWAYS COULD BE SNOW COVERED AND SLIPPERY
DURING THE MORNING AND AFTERNOON, CREATING HAZARDOUS CONDITIONS.

* WINDS...NORTH 10 TO 15 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 20 MPH.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW...
SLEET...AND ICE ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. STRONG WINDS ARE ALSO
POSSIBLE. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE.

&&

$$


----------



## V_Scapes

Tcp;1744323 said:


> so your thinking 2 -4" in bergen county


I think so, especially since they upped totals to 3-6". But I dont see us getting near the 6" mark unless it really thumps for a bit.


----------



## exclusive

Is anybody hearing anything for tue/wed and for the upcoming weekend


----------



## V_Scapes

The pre-lim reports ive seen right now are showing a significant snow event with icing to follow for tuesday.


----------



## mkwl

Weather.com still has us for all rain wed- noaa is saying snow sleet and freezing rain- I guess we shall see...


----------



## UniqueTouch

anyone have any ideas on totals for monmouth county if any? thanks


----------



## Len90

Currently have three storms to worry about. The storm for today will bring snow to all of NJ. Accumulations (I think) will be 6-10+ for most of the state. Less than that at the northern most point and southeast part of the state. Tuesday-Wednesday looks to be a Snow-Rain type of event. Thinking Southeast NJ sees nothing with Southwest and Central picking up 1-3 or maybe 2-4 before changing to rain. Looks to be a quick mover but drops a lot of precipitation. North NJ looks to be best as they will stay as all snow for longer. Maybe 4-8 or more in places. I haven't looked at this one yet though as I want to see what happens after this first storm occurs. 

Then midweek we look at the last storm which could be for the upcoming weekend. This is a storm that has potential to be significant. Too soon to talk about accumulations, but if the stars align this could be the first true Miller A nor'easter of the season with some gulf moisture. 

Until then enjoy the fact that this marks three straight weeks of having some sort of accumulating snow to deal with.


----------



## crazyboy

Still raining here.


----------



## crazyboy

Just starting to switch.


----------



## motormouse172

crazyboy;1745271 said:


> Just starting to switch.


6" here and still snowing heavy


----------



## mkwl

About 3" here in Northern Bergen County- saying 3-5 but I can see how we end up with 6"+ if it keeps up like this! Headed out around noon to start on the driveways… very wet snow though- packs up quickly- be safe all! Thumbs Up


----------



## Len90

5-6 inches and still coming down. Very heavy packing snow. Snowblowers and plows will take a beating with this one. Anyone want spring already lol


----------



## lilsteve08

Snowing heavy in passaic county, I am looking for a good used supercab or 4 door short bed pickup to plow with and transport my 2 kids


----------



## djt1029

Len90;1745435 said:


> 5-6 inches and still coming down. Very heavy packing snow. Snowblowers and plows will take a beating with this one. Anyone want spring already lol


I wouldn't mind a week or so off after this group of storms, snows starting to feel too much like work, and it keeps coming through on days/nights that I have plans


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

I new the year I did not buy any new snow equipment it would be a good one. So far so good. This is the first year I have not bought a new plow or truck or anything new and it's been good so far. I guess I better not buy anything again.


----------



## NAC

My truck went out at 4:30 Am pre salting and transitioned to plowing. Still has to finish plowing and salt all over again. I plow town roads and bought a new 4.5cy salter for this contract.


----------



## Andy96XLT

It's like pushing mud out there!


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Nothing here. Rain all day. Just started to sleet around 3 and mixed with a little snow. Pretty much over.


----------



## Tcp

Dirty Jersey;1745573 said:


> Nothing here. Rain all day. Just started to sleet around 3 and mixed with a little snow. Pretty much over.


Over here in Kearny also we got a good 6/8


----------



## motormouse172

10"/11" here.


----------



## Andy96XLT

Probably 8-9 or so here. We were supposedly right in the sweet spot where I am


----------



## cj7plowing

we got 8-10" of heavy snow. I was like pushing wet concrete around


salt in the am and get ready for tomorrow night. then wait for the weekend.


----------



## Len90

Was pretty close on my call with this one. Kind of surprised how it didn't rally change over a little sooner south of Monmouth County. This next one can really be a dangerous one with the changeover and ice. Places that get lots of snow will be dealing with more of the same heavy wet stuff we saw today. First time my snowblower really struggled with the snow today.


----------



## to_buy

8 to 10 in wonderful Port Newark. This weekend might get nasty, this is what winter is suppose to be.
Be safe Guys, I will look for you when I am on the road


----------



## Andy96XLT

anyone have predictions for tonight in central/ northcentral? The numbers seem to be all over the place from just ice to 6-10 inches...


----------



## djt1029

Andy96XLT;1746527 said:


> anyone have predictions for tonight in central/ northcentral? The numbers seem to be all over the place from just ice to 6-10 inches...


Same here up north, I've heard anything from an inch to a foot


----------



## motormouse172

I'm in Hunterdon. They are calling for 6-10" with up to 1" of ice for us. Looks like it's going to be bad. I am now hearing 30" for Sunday and it could be worse???!!!!


----------



## AG09

to_buy;1746223 said:


> 8 to 10 in wonderful Port Newark. This weekend might get nasty, this is what winter is suppose to be.
> Be safe Guys, I will look for you when I am on the road


How's the port looking with bulk salt?


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey guys if anyone needs help with their commercials let me know I will jump in truck and come , don't mind driving and I def wanna work , thanks guys email me [email protected]


----------



## fordplowdude

I don't know what's going to happen this weekend but i'm not looking forward to 30" though if it pans out. What's going on with bag salt? Why is there a shortage? The guy I sub to is having a hard time finding any in central nj. He's got two pallets but his supplier told him they won't have any for the rest of the season.


----------



## PALS Landscapin

Im glad you guys are looking for 30 inches. I had enough of this snow already. Salt good luck at the ports. I already went through 250 to 300 tons. Unless you are the state or township your not getting any salt. Its a good thing I still have 2 pallets of Icebgone left. This winter is crazy.


----------



## fatboyNJ

i work for a township and we are having trouble keeping salt stocked...they limit our orders to 250 tons at a clip and we go thru that like its nothing...


----------



## Dirty Jersey

fatboyNJ;1746891 said:


> i work for a township and we are having trouble keeping salt stocked...they limit our orders to 250 tons at a clip and we go thru that like its nothing...


So do I.But the school system. We share with the municipality. And we had barley any left for the last storm. Also still waiting for a few pallets of bags of calcium that are on back order. We use alot. As we have 11 schools in town that have big campuses.


----------



## motormouse172

Yep, no salt here anymore. Looks like they down graded the snow for tonight and tomorrow but upped the ice totals


----------



## djt1029

PALS Landscapin;1746862 said:


> Im glad you guys are looking for 30 inches. I had enough of this snow already. Salt good luck at the ports. I already went through 250 to 300 tons. Unless you are the state or township your not getting any salt. Its a good thing I still have 2 pallets of Icebgone left. This winter is crazy.


I'm glad I'm not the only one getting sick of this winter already. I'll take a couple week break at this point, my sleep schedule's shot, my guys are tired, and my girlfriend's annoyed, other than that thing's are great


----------



## crazyboy

Well tonights going to be rain here. Keep hearing big numbers for this weekend. Ugh!

All deicing supplies are impossible to find here, lucky to find water softner salt! Heard international salts plant got shut down for safety reasons, but not sure.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Rain here as well. Windy and pouring. At least all the crap will be washed off!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Dirty Jersey;1747235 said:


> Rain here as well. Windy and pouring. At least all the crap will be washed off!


AMEN, Brother !

Maybe it won't be like driving through a minefield on the roads as well.. Stupid ice stuck to the roads makes my tank feel like driving a tank.


----------



## mkwl

About 8" here- with freezing rain and sleet right now- gonna be a long night as we're waiting to plow/shovel until the ice has accumulated on top of the snow.


----------



## to_buy

Drove by the salt pile in Newark this morning, there is hardly anything left. They had a pile that blew my mind in September.


----------



## snowbunnyNJ

Got 30 ton from the port yesterday, but had to make a lot of phone calls. Its getting tougher and tougher to do this job! Between getting supplies, breakdown and insurance!


----------



## UniqueTouch

*Salter question*

Hey guys I bought a procaster salter think its 2 ton vbox it's stainless steel wanted to know what yo all though about putting it in my f250 for just this season until i get mason dump in April , anyone know what they weigh empty? Thanks guys


----------



## djt1029

Just got in from 15 1/2 hours, that was like pushing wet concrete around a ice rink. I don't know if anyone on here went through Bergenfield today, but that might be the worst I've ever seen a town DPW plow a storm.



UniqueTouch;1747607 said:


> Hey guys I bought a procaster salter think its 2 ton vbox it's stainless steel wanted to know what yo all though about putting it in my f250 for just this season until i get mason dump in April , anyone know what they weigh empty? Thanks guys


Should be around 750lbs empty, don't heap that salt too high in there and you'll be alright


----------



## UniqueTouch

*salter*

thanks for info i appreciate it, trying to grow the business, but my father whos my partner is complaining about the size and i wont be in a position to buy dump until after the winter but could use the extra income if i put it in my f250


----------



## ASlandscapemgt

crazyboy;1747155 said:


> Well tonights going to be rain here. Keep hearing big numbers for this weekend. Ugh!
> 
> All deicing supplies are impossible to find here, lucky to find water softner salt! Heard international salts plant got shut down for safety reasons, but not sure.


Who's got bagged rock salt in SNJ??


----------



## mkwl

WOW was that stuff HEAVY- was like plowing concrete, 7" of it- some of the heaviest stuff I've pushed in a long while! Hopefully this weekend's storm will be nice and fluffy


----------



## to_buy

So any predictions on the Sunday storm?


----------



## Andy96XLT

^^^ 1-3 inches state wide.


----------



## rbyrnesjr

djt1029;1747674 said:


> Just got in from 15 1/2 hours, that was like pushing wet concrete around a ice rink. I don't know if anyone on here went through Bergenfield today, but that might be the worst I've ever seen a town DPW plow a storm.
> 
> I agree with you 100%. Try driving fire trucks around town, roads that were never touched, none of the corners are done and some of the streets aren't wide enough for two cars to fit down.


----------



## mkwl

rbyrnesjr;1748435 said:


> djt1029;1747674 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got in from 15 1/2 hours, that was like pushing wet concrete around a ice rink. I don't know if anyone on here went through Bergenfield today, but that might be the worst I've ever seen a town DPW plow a storm.
> 
> I agree with you 100%. Try driving fire trucks around town, roads that were never touched, none of the corners are done and some of the streets aren't wide enough for two cars to fit down.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like my town after every snow event! LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## snowplowpro

you weren't kidding that stuff was heavy was wet cement with bricks mixed in it .

as far as sunday there saying flurries now 

we went from 30plus inches to 3-6 last night now were down to nothing


----------



## AG09

snowbunnyNJ;1747499 said:


> Got 30 ton from the port yesterday, but had to make a lot of phone calls. Its getting tougher and tougher to do this job! Between getting supplies, breakdown and insurance!


What did you end up paying per ton?


----------



## blk90s13

It wasn't all that heavy the storm from Monday was heavier. 

So what's up with this weekend ?


----------



## motormouse172

blk90s13;1748855 said:


> it wasn't all that heavy the storm from monday was heavier.
> 
> So what's up with this weekend ?


last i saw was c-2"


----------



## mkwl

snowplowpro;1748692 said:


> you weren't kidding that stuff was heavy was wet cement with bricks mixed in it .
> 
> as far as sunday there saying flurries now
> 
> we went from 30plus inches to 3-6 last night now were down to nothing


Sounds about right- whenever they hype it up like that it never pans out- they say it will be 2-4" and we get 8"- go figure


----------



## snowplowpro

I was reading somewere that the blizzard everyone was talking about was never intended to come it was just a thing the news put on to get everyone all excited.


----------



## V_Scapes

What a week, thats all I got to say.


----------



## Tcp

V_Scapes;1749410 said:


> What a week, thats all I got to say.


Yea crazy we had about 60 hrs


----------



## mkwl

snowplowpro;1749188 said:


> I was reading somewere that the blizzard everyone was talking about was never intended to come it was just a thing the news put on to get everyone all excited.


I saw that same thing- really makes me want to kick a weather guesser in the n*ds….:realmad:


----------



## V_Scapes

Id be happy with 2-3" sunday night, might as well keep the fun rolling. cant wait to send invoices after these past couple weeks.


----------



## snowplowpro

whats up with the mid week storm(s)


----------



## djt1029

rbyrnesjr;1748435 said:


> djt1029;1747674 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 100%. Try driving fire trucks around town, roads that were never touched, none of the corners are done and some of the streets aren't wide enough for two cars to fit down.
> 
> 
> 
> I might be wrong, but you plow with Dave right? Pretty sure i've heard him mention a Byrnes
> 
> 
> 
> snowplowpro;1749188 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading somewere that the blizzard everyone was talking about was never intended to come it was just a thing the news put on to get everyone all excited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried to warn you guys of that earlier, it was a BS report. The original map was a cumulative map for the week which included the 2 events we did have, and the one that was an outside possibility for this weekend. There was never a chance of a 2-3ft blizzard
Click to expand...


----------



## rbyrnesjr

That is correct best boss ever. Who do you plow for?


----------



## V_Scapes

Right now looks like a general 1-3 areawide for tommorow night, mid week storm could be more substantial.


----------



## djt1029

rbyrnesjr;1749980 said:


> That is correct best boss ever. Who do you plow for?


Yeah Dave's a good friend of mine. I'm Dan, I plow Crossroads for him. Aside from that I just plow my own accounts. I have a bunch of places on washington ave, probably drive past you a few times each storm and just don't realize it.


----------



## lilsteve08

Route 46 farmers market totowa nj is jam packed like I've never seen it before, people are saying 3-6 inches of snow for sunday am, anyone hear anything about this?


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey guys I really need your help anyone have an ukltramount straight blade? I need to know if you can buy solenoid coils 10volts at pepboys or another part store like that


----------



## crazyboy

UniqueTouch;1750784 said:


> Hey guys I really need your help anyone have an ukltramount straight blade? I need to know if you can buy solenoid coils 10volts at pepboys or another part store like that


The solenoid that gets mounted under the hood to turn off the positive cable? Any heavy duty solenoid will work, all the parts stores should have them if you need one on a rush.


----------



## snowbunnyNJ

$80.00 a ton


----------



## Mike_C

What's everyone's thoughts on this snow tomorrow night? I hate to be this guy, but I'd be happy with no more snow for a couple of weeks, starting to get burnt out


----------



## mkwl

Mike_C;1751315 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on this snow tomorrow night? I hate to be this guy, but I'd be happy with no more snow for a couple of weeks, starting to get burnt out


Don't be that guy!!! LOL


----------



## Mike_C

mkwl;1751423 said:


> Don't be that guy!!! LOL


Haha, sorry brother, just getting anxious to finish up work on my shore house, it's been out of commission since Sandy


----------



## blk90s13

Mike_C;1751315 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on this snow tomorrow night? I hate to be this guy, but I'd be happy with no more snow for a couple of weeks, starting to get burnt out


Go home Mike you are drunk 

I am just getting warmed up, I really want to see a 20 + inch storm this year but I can only dream.


----------



## V_Scapes

blk90s13;1751540 said:


> Go home Mike you are drunk
> 
> I am just getting warmed up, I really want to see a 20 + inch storm this year but I can only dream.


I dont know about 20" but I wouldnt mind if it snowed for another month and a half.

Im expecting 3" tonight for my area, should be a nice easy push.


----------



## fordplowdude

V_Scapes;1751651 said:


> I dont know about 20" but I wouldnt mind if it snowed for another month and a half.
> 
> Im expecting 3" tonight for my area, should be a nice easy push.


I agree personally I don't need a 20" storm but another 12" and some more 3-6" to finish the next couple of weeks would be nice.

Tonight I hope we get 3" so I can get a few hours in.


----------



## djt1029

blk90s13;1751540 said:


> Go home Mike you are drunk
> 
> I am just getting warmed up, I really want to see a 20 + inch storm this year but I can only dream.


20 inches, you sure you aren't the drunk one?


----------



## to_buy

Just got called in for a midnight start, this is how last week started.


----------



## crazyboy

Saying 1 to 2 here, I sure hope it hits the trigger depth!


----------



## V_Scapes

I was just thinking before how fast this week went, superbowl feels like eons ago. 

We have a steady light snow here and its sticking, all i need is 1.5-2" and im good to go.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Hoping Wednesday is a nice fluffy light snow. These past two storms of heavy wet slushy snow are murder on the guys, trucks, and equipment.


----------



## blk90s13

Maybe the way we plow around here 20 inches would not hurt, start at an inch and keep going melters gets rid of snow and u keep piling it.

I am just looking for the hours out of a 20 inch storm  

Starting to turn white out here in EWR.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Snowing here. Have 1/2" to 3/4" so far. Supposed to get up to 2"


----------



## mkwl

It's been snowing lightly since around 5:30 here- about 1/2" to 3/4" here so far- hoping for a solid 1.5-2"!


----------



## Mike_C

Roughly half an inch here, looks like we have another 3 hours of it then we'll head on out


----------



## djt1029

Coming down steady since before 6pm, but it's a real slow accumulation.


----------



## crazyboy

Got 1.5" here and coming down pretty decent, still showing a heavy band that has to come through also.


----------



## V_Scapes

Where you at crazyboy?

light snow here about to shut off via the radar. we got over a half inch but i think we might hit most of the route since its supposed to get real cold this week, no melting till next weekend. gonna head out in about a half hour.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1752445 said:


> Where you at crazyboy?
> 
> light snow here about to shut off via the radar. we got over a half inch but i think we might hit most of the route since its supposed to get real cold this week, no melting till next weekend. gonna head out in about a half hour.


You doing resi's after this? We have 1" here but I'm worried people are going to be pissed if we plow 1" (contract calls for 2") especially after all the snow we've had lately...


----------



## djt1029

mkwl;1752465 said:


> You doing resi's after this? We have 1" here but I'm worried people are going to be pissed if we plow 1" (contract calls for 2") especially after all the snow we've had lately...


We're still under an inch here in Tenafly, I'm not even calling most of my guys in we're only going to hit commercial and maybe 2 of my driveways. The sun will handle everything else tomorrow


----------



## crazyboy

V_Scapes;1752445 said:


> Where you at crazyboy?
> 
> light snow here about to shut off via the radar. we got over a half inch but i think we might hit most of the route since its supposed to get real cold this week, no melting till next weekend. gonna head out in about a half hour.


Ocean County


----------



## Dirty Jersey

We got about 2". It is still lightly snowing. Looks to be tapering off.


----------



## Mike_C

Tapering off here also, only around an inch


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

1.25 to 1.5" about the shore area.


----------



## Len90

Forecast last night all around said around an inch if we were lucky. Just under 2 inches. Thinking we should have an idea about Wednesday night sometime Thursday morning/afternoon


----------



## Mike_C

Another one in the books, event # 15 for us. Nice, quick money maker


----------



## crazyboy

Nice little storm. Just how I like my women, light and fluffy!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

crazyboy;1752933 said:


> Nice little storm. Just how I like my women, light and fluffy!


I thought you liked your women the way you like your coffee ? 

Hot, black and wet, with a dab of sugar.


----------



## Len90

NWS already has a snow forecast map up. Thinking 4-6 for most of the state... That will change 30 times between now and the actual event. If the Euro is on to something, we could be in for another moderate-large accumulation.


----------



## djt1029

Spent all morning tracking down & preordering salt, pick up on Friday, thankfully I have enough to make it through this week.


----------



## V_Scapes

We went through almost the whole route, no one complained. 

EPAWA was talking about a huge hit for wed/thurs as per the Euro, hopefully it doesnt come to fruition. still have plenty of time to adjust the forecast.

Ive got about a full pallet of salt, ive been trying to conserve as much as possible. The sun is getting stronger now so the lots are burning off faster with less material.


----------



## motormouse172

I just read 12" plus. 

Will believe it when it comes.

Haven't seen bagged salt anywhere


----------



## crazyboy

Dogplow Dodge;1753055 said:


> I thought you liked your women the way you like your coffee ?
> 
> Hot, black and wet, with a dab of sugar.


:laughing:


----------



## Len90

Winter Storm Watches are up for Ocean County and south. Mt. Holly will issue for the rest of their watch area probably tonight when confidence of the event increases. 

Euro and Ukie were big hits. Other models starting to come towards that idea as well with the 12z suite.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Latest run has a really nice band of 20"+ from around Baltimore to NYC, maybe just south of it. This could be a nice, several day plowing event!


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Picked up pallet of salt today for $5.55 a bag from JD/lesco, put my name on their list 3wks ago though! It's "American salt" which I have never heard of, a very dark/cloudy salt in color so will see how it does. Just spread some at a condo complex we do, clogged gutters that keep overflowing and running down hill. Hitting it twice daily with salt which is nice but also a huge PITA to keep driving to property durning morning rush.


----------



## V_Scapes

Good lord thats like 18" for my area.


----------



## djt1029

I always wonder why they don't use more colors on maps like that, doesn't make much sense for it to start blue, turn purple/pink, and back to blue as accumulations go up. It'd be easier to read if they switched it up


----------



## mkwl

Shade Tree NJ;1753713 said:


> Picked up pallet of salt today for $5.55 a bag from JD/lesco, put my name on their list 3wks ago though! It's "American salt" which I have never heard of, a very dark/cloudy salt in color so will see how it does. Just spread some at a condo complex we do, clogged gutters that keep overflowing and running down hill. Hitting it twice daily with salt which is nice but also a huge PITA to keep driving to property durning morning rush.


I got a pallet of the same stuff from JD a couple weeks ago- stuff seems to work pretty well so far about 3/4 through it


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

As of now have no other options lol. Just used to the clear/white salt from halite or ice patrol. As long as it melts ice I am happy!


----------



## Plow Nuts

V_Scapes;1753740 said:


> Good lord thats like 18" for my area.


I am in the mid to high 20's . I am not sure whether to get excited or into the fetal position. He he


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

Same hear. I feel the same way.


----------



## djt1029

Plow Nuts;1753814 said:


> I am in the mid to high 20's . I am not sure whether to get excited or into the fetal position. He he


I vote fetal position. I'm shot, this winters been crazy


----------



## LAB INC

I feel the same I am so shot I don't know if I am coming or going any more. It goes from one thing to the next. We all know I cry when there is know snow but this been one year.


----------



## mkwl

I highly doubt we'll see more than about 8" anywhere in the state- after all they had us all prepped for a "snowpocolypse" last weekend and we got 1" LOL I'm just hoping it's going to be lighter than the last storm- that was BRUTAL


----------



## mkwl

Anyone else having issues with people "nickel and diming" them over the invoices? I haven't even billed out for the Feb work yet, and already have people b**ching about their January bills...


----------



## djt1029

We haven't had a real break in storms since Christmas. I heard on the news we should be warming up next week, which I'm really looking forward to. Between running all over for salt and getting multiple storms a week, I need the break. Winter's supposed to be a slower time, but I'm honestly more stressed now than I ever am during the landscape season


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

Yes I had the same problem with some people saying why did you have to come two times or complaining about something on the bill. I am sick of that to.


----------



## djt1029

mkwl;1753890 said:


> Anyone else having issues with people "nickel and diming" them over the invoices? I haven't even billed out for the Feb work yet, and already have people b**ching about their January bills...


I'm having more issues with that this season than ever before, next year I'm cutting my residential route way, way down. It's not worth the headaches especially when I have to argue with people over payment. If I want to struggle to get paid, I'll go plow for a national


----------



## motormouse172

djt1029;1753904 said:


> I'm having more issues with that this season than ever before, next year I'm cutting my residential route way, way down. It's not worth the headaches especially when I have to argue with people over payment. If I want to struggle to get paid, I'll go plow for a national


I don't even know anyone that will do resi's anymore. I ran into se problem I'm the 90s and early 2000s. Bad winters and people ***** while your killing yourself and equip to keep up. Wait until it snows on mar or even April. No wants to pay those bills. Some local kid is plowing 600 ft driveways and shoveling walks for $60. Lol

Phuck resi's. I will sit home before I plowed them again


----------



## Mike_C

LAB INC;1753865 said:


> I feel the same I am so shot I don't know if I am coming or going any more. It goes from one thing to the next. We all know I cry when there is know snow but this been one year.


I'm with you guys, I'm mentally exhausted. Haven't even had a chance to take some time for a weekend trip with my wife and kids yet this winter. I've been plowing for 15 years, and this is the most stressful, exhausting season I can remember.


----------



## cj7plowing

I too have had it , lots of money on the street . people starting to question bills. keeping salt in stock for use. fixing broken stuff (5k this week in repairs) I have one condo complex that is arguing with me over 3 of the storms we have had that were 2-3" nuisance storms. even with me taking pics of a ruler in the parking areas showing 2-3" 

constantly waking up at the ass crack of dawn to go outside in frrrreeezing ass temps or staying up for 30+ hours which has happened 3 times this year .


this storm on wed-thurs looks like the big storm of the year. Whether it will track and hit us hard will show tomorrow. the energy just hit land in Washington. 

time to prepare for the worst and hope for something in the middle!!


----------



## LAB INC

I am with both you guys. I am sick I have not done a thing all winter no day trips nothing. If I am not plowing I am salting if I am not doing that we are doing snow removel. After last weeks big storm the town we work for called us in to move snow for two nights in a row. 12am to 6am. I am shot all my guys are shot. Friday night I was so shot I was going home and I took a bad fall off my friends backhoe trailer hurt my arm bad spent four hours in the er. I am still In a lot of pain. The Dr told me better take some time off. I said yea right I wish. This storm if it's bad it's going to get the best out of me. I been plowing since I was 15 first few years in my buddy skid steer in his lots soon after for my self and this is been a bad year. I don't no what day it is any more Indont even no what's going on its like one big day.


----------



## Mike_C

cj7plowing;1754001 said:


> I too have had it , lots of money on the street . people starting to question bills. keeping salt in stock for use. fixing broken stuff (5k this week in repairs) I have one condo complex that is arguing with me over 3 of the storms we have had that were 2-3" nuisance storms. even with me taking pics of a ruler in the parking areas showing 2-3"
> 
> constantly waking up at the ass crack of dawn to go outside in frrrreeezing ass temps or staying up for 30+ hours which has happened 3 times this year .
> 
> this storm on wed-thurs looks like the big storm of the year. Whether it will track and hit us hard will show tomorrow. the energy just hit land in Washington.
> 
> time to prepare for the worst and hope for something in the middle!!


I have six figures on the street right now, my payroll this past week was nuts, and my sleep schedule is beyond f*cked. I'm looking forward to the first day I wake up in the morning and don't have a bunch of stuff to do in order to get ready for the next snow. Hopefully that will be next week


----------



## Mike_C

LAB INC;1754079 said:


> I am with both you guys. I am sick I have not done a thing all winter no day trips nothing. If I am not plowing I am salting if I am not doing that we are doing snow removel. After last weeks big storm the town we work for called us in to move snow for two nights in a row. 12am to 6am. I am shot all my guys are shot. Friday night I was so shot I was going home and I took a bad fall off my friends backhoe trailer hurt my arm bad spent four hours in the er. I am still In a lot of pain. The Dr told me better take some time off. I said yea right I wish. This storm if it's bad it's going to get the best out of me. I been plowing since I was 15 first few years in my buddy skid steer in his lots soon after for my self and this is been a bad year. I don't no what day it is any more Indont even no what's going on its like one big day.


If I had a dollar for every time I had to ask my wife "What day is it again?" since the new year started


----------



## LAB INC

I hear you on that buddy. Just watched the weather saying a little one again on Friday. This is nuts.


----------



## djt1029

LAB INC;1754096 said:


> I hear you on that buddy. Just watched the weather saying a little one again on Friday. This is nuts.


Glad I'm not the only one on here who's sick of it...man, I wish we were listening to you complain about no snow this season like we do most years haha


----------



## LAB INC

I no right I was just going to say we should look back at all the old threads with me opening my big mouth saying there is no snow and getting aggravated. I new the year I did not buy any thing new as far as snow equipment it would be good. Now if I bought a new plow or truck or something. We would be hear listening to me complain about no snow. Now you guys hear me complaining about too much snow. To funny. Funny thing hear to is are Forman who works for us his wife called me up and said I am nuts and we are working to much his kids are for getting who there father is. I said its better then not working.


----------



## motormouse172

Map out this a.m. says 14"-22" !


----------



## gutter21

*Wow*

You should all go back to last years thread and read it ........nothing but complaining of no snow......now you get it and complain.....you should all go work on a assembly line so you know what your doing over and over and over. I love it!!!! All I see is $$$$$$$$


----------



## snowplowpro

sounds like its gonna be another cement snow storm 
there saying starting out as snow then changing to rain/sleet back to snow
:angry:


----------



## Tcp

snowplowpro;1754363 said:


> sounds like its gonna be another cement snow storm
> there saying starting out as snow then changing to rain/sleet back to snow
> :angry:


Yup we will be pushing concrete again, but hey it's work I'll take it


----------



## Tcp

Mike_C;1754084 said:


> I have six figures on the street right now, my payroll this past week was nuts, and my sleep schedule is beyond f*cked. I'm looking forward to the first day I wake up in the morning and don't have a bunch of stuff to do in order to get ready for the next snow. Hopefully that will be next week


I hear ya there buddy, but I do paving in summer always chasing money, always
Fixing something, but hey we could not wait to grow up


----------



## Mike_C

Tcp;1754456 said:


> I hear ya there buddy, but I do paving in summer always chasing money, always
> Fixing something, but hey we could not wait to grow up


I hear ya, I have all the same problems in the summer also but the winter's supposed to be time to chill out a little, get some extra sleep and ski once in a while

At least schools will be closed for this one and hopefully people stay off the roads and out of our way Thursday and Friday morning


----------



## V_Scapes

I too have people questioning me about the amount of times Ive plowed, people are so shot. I have to keep thinking about what day it is too, ive been getting pissed off over stupid **** so i know im tired. I do love the snow and the money but storms like these coming up make me sick to think about. 
we still have a day and a half for the models to sort things out, hopefully the totals back down a bit.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Here's the big one been waiting for! 2'+ for my area! FML $$ :yow!:


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1754933 said:


> I too have people questioning me about the amount of times Ive plowed, people are so shot. I have to keep thinking about what day it is too, ive been getting pissed off over stupid **** so i know im tired. I do love the snow and the money but storms like these coming up make me sick to think about.
> we still have a day and a half for the models to sort things out, hopefully the totals back down a bit.


I'm okay with the totals where they are- just as long as we don't get any sleet/freezing rain/rain mixing in- if it's pure snow I'll be much happier (and so will my truck and guys LOL)


----------



## fordplowdude

Shade Tree NJ;1754944 said:


> Here's the big one been waiting for! 2'+ for my area! FML $$ :yow!:


It looks like according to the map I'm in the 18" range in Somerset county. I really hope we get 12" at the most!


----------



## Kevin_NJ

V_Scapes;1754933 said:


> we still have a day and a half for the models to sort things out, hopefully the totals back down a bit.


I've been seeing totals go up with new models not down.
I agree I don't need double digit totals. But if they come I hope it's all snow. Nice cold light fluffy snow.


----------



## Len90

NAM is really the only one showing something this big in terms of 2+ feet. I personally would be hesitant to think that. Right now I like Mt. Holly calling for 6-10 inches. If we get 2 feet of snow in Monmouth County I would think roads will be unplowed for days. Not to mention where would all that snow go. Already have mountains in parking lots from the last few storms and the sides of the road are still piled pretty high.


----------



## mkwl

Len90;1755013 said:


> NAM is really the only one showing something this big in terms of 2+ feet. I personally would be hesitant to think that. Right now I like Mt. Holly calling for 6-10 inches. If we get 2 feet of snow in Monmouth County I would think roads will be unplowed for days. Not to mention where would all that snow go. Already have mountains in parking lots from the last few storms and the sides of the road are still piled pretty high.


x2- our secondary roads are already barely 1.5 lanes wide- even with another 6" they're going to be barely passable….


----------



## Mike_C

Len90;1755013 said:


> NAM is really the only one showing something this big in terms of 2+ feet. I personally would be hesitant to think that. Right now I like Mt. Holly calling for 6-10 inches. If we get 2 feet of snow in Monmouth County I would think roads will be unplowed for days. Not to mention where would all that snow go. Already have mountains in parking lots from the last few storms and the sides of the road are still piled pretty high.


I'm with you there, the rest of the models are showing lesser, but still large storms. My guess, at this point is that we're looking at 6-10 8-12 for most of the state. I know it's not his map, but Severe NJ weather posted that map. The guy's a bit of an alarmist, he posts the "blockbuster" models


----------



## djt1029

A lot of models are also not taking into account the mixing, and they all go on a 10:1 snow ratio, even if things don't mix for everyone, there temperature will be warmer which would mean we'd be looking at a lower ratio


----------



## V_Scapes

Len90;1755013 said:


> NAM is really the only one showing something this big in terms of 2+ feet. I personally would be hesitant to think that. Right now I like Mt. Holly calling for 6-10 inches. If we get 2 feet of snow in Monmouth County I would think roads will be unplowed for days. Not to mention where would all that snow go. Already have mountains in parking lots from the last few storms and the sides of the road are still piled pretty high.


Agreed.

I know its going to snow all day thursday but i cant see us getting 16".

I was watching ch7 not long ago and the futurecast is showing mixing by the afternoon hours. so anyone hoping for "fluffy snow", forget about it. its not going to be super cold so the snow wont be powdery. mixing looks to make it to 287.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes;1755093 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I know its going to snow all day thursday but i cant see us getting 16".
> 
> I was watching ch7 not long ago and the futurecast is showing mixing by the afternoon hours. so anyone hoping for "fluffy snow", forget about it. its not going to be super cold so the snow wont be powdery. mixing looks to make it to 287.


Their snowfall totals seem more realistic also 6-10 for eastern Bergen. It'll be heavy like the last two storms


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029;1755105 said:


> Their snowfall totals seem more realistic also 6-10 for eastern Bergen. It'll be heavy like the last two storms


I feel the same way.

The WSW from the NWS Mt. holly is also saying 6-10. if we get mixing itll cut totals down heavily.

Curious to see what EPAWA says in a half hour, their normally pretty accurate but theyve been bullish with this storm.


----------



## blk90s13

Bring it mother nature


----------



## UniqueTouch

*question g u ys*

Was trying to squeeze between an excavator and trailer and broke my 2003 ford f250 passenger mirror and its heated anyone know where to get new ones not too expensive same day. Thanks


----------



## mkwl

We shall see- I'm sure it's gonna be a heavy, wet snow though- hoping for no or very minimal mixing


----------



## snowplowpro

they keep changing it does anybody know when its gonna start and end


----------



## blk90s13

UniqueTouch;1755135 said:


> Was trying to squeeze between an excavator and trailer and broke my 2003 ford f250 passenger mirror and its heated anyone know where to get new ones not too expensive same day. Thanks


Other than a dealer maybe try calling around junk yards ?


----------



## UniqueTouch

Thx I appreciate it


----------



## crazyboy

Looks like north jersey will win on this one, but should be a plowable event for alnost all of NJ.


----------



## blk90s13

Anyone in Toms to Howell area wants to help me move an ultra mount 8ft from Toms to Howell some times next week ? I will pay for your time. 


I am buying an ultra mount and have no mount on the truck yet just want it moved to my driveway truck with 2 plugs preferred please


----------



## V_Scapes

snowplowpro;1755200 said:


> they keep changing it does anybody know when its gonna start and end


Starting around 3am thursday morning, ending in the early morning hours friday.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes;1755918 said:


> Starting around 3am thursday morning, ending in the early morning hours friday.


Let's just hope by early morning hours it means like midnight/1am not 5 or 6am


----------



## rcn971

UniqueTouch;1755135 said:


> Was trying to squeeze between an excavator and trailer and broke my 2003 ford f250 passenger mirror and its heated anyone know where to get new ones not too expensive same day. Thanks


Sent Pm...have one in Wall Twsp, brand new. Electric but not heated.


----------



## Andy96XLT

weather channel and accuweather are both lowering the totals for somerset/hunterdon counties... what do you guys all think? Went from 8-12 now to 3-6... weird


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C;1756028 said:


> Let's just hope by early morning hours it means like midnight/1am not 5 or 6am


Seems to be on the later side unfortunatly.

If theyre lowering totals that probably means those area will get more mixing.


----------



## Mike_C

I'm planning on hitting the whole route tomorrow as soon as it goes to rain then again once it stops. Anything that saves a little time at the end of the storm, I still haven't done any valentines day shopping for the wife, so I'm going to need some time for that once we're done. 

Hang in there, boys, next week looks like a warm up and finally a break


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C;1756220 said:


> I'm planning on hitting the whole route tomorrow as soon as it goes to rain then again once it stops. Anything that saves a little time at the end of the storm, I still haven't done any valentines day shopping for the wife, so I'm going to need some time for that once we're done.
> 
> Hang in there, boys, next week looks like a warm up and finally a break


Basically the same plan I have, I'd rather hit everywhere, even the houses twice than try and move that much rain-soaked snow at once


----------



## Kevin_NJ

State of emergency already declared. State offices closed Thursday.


----------



## mkwl

Mike_C;1756220 said:


> I'm planning on hitting the whole route tomorrow as soon as it goes to rain then again once it stops. Anything that saves a little time at the end of the storm, I still haven't done any valentines day shopping for the wife, so I'm going to need some time for that once we're done.
> 
> Hang in there, boys, next week looks like a warm up and finally a break


We'll probably do the same- hoping it all wraps up closer to midnight than 6AM friday so we can have "round 2" done by the Friday Morning commute…. probably won't play out like that but one can hope, right?


----------



## cj7plowing

blk90s13;1755827 said:


> Anyone in Toms to Howell area wants to help me move an ultra mount 8ft from Toms to Howell some times next week ? I will pay for your time.
> 
> I am buying an ultra mount and have no mount on the truck yet just want it moved to my driveway truck with 2 plugs preferred please


is it 2 plug or 3?


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1756309 said:


> We'll probably do the same- hoping it all wraps up closer to midnight than 6AM friday so we can have "round 2" done by the Friday Morning commute…. probably won't play out like that but one can hope, right?


Same here. Id like to go through everything during the day tommorow, then again early friday. Going to be a long weekend, ch 7 still has light snow on the board for saturday.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1756336 said:


> Same here. Id like to go through everything during the day tommorow, then again early friday. Going to be a long weekend, ch 7 still has light snow on the board for saturday.


You're kidding- how much accumulation?


----------



## djt1029

mkwl;1756376 said:


> You're kidding- how much accumulation?


Accuweather's showing here (eastern bergen) at 1/2" Friday night late, with the sun coming out the rest of the weekend


----------



## mkwl

Ok 1/2" is no big deal… just gotta get through this next whopper of a storm!


----------



## djt1029

At this point with all the snow we had, money I'm owed, and with the warm up next week I won't touch any residential's friday even if its an inch or so.


----------



## mkwl

djt1029;1756418 said:


> At this point with all the snow we had, money I'm owed, and with the warm up next week I won't touch any residential's friday even if its an inch or so.


Yeah same here- bills for Feb are going to be huge lol


----------



## Mike_C

I'm with you guys, at this point even some of my commercials wouldn't be happy if we plow anything that'll melt off by the end of the weekend 

Temps in the 40's early next week and 50's later in the week


----------



## UniqueTouch

2 yarder giving me problems, so my pops hooked me up with a new snow dog salter which was sweet of him, are they as easy to install as plows, looks like it plugs into my isolation mod


----------



## blk90s13

cj7plowing;1756323 said:


> is it 2 plug or 3?


2 plug unit older style


----------



## djt1029

Just got home from opening up my commercials, ill head out again in a few hours to clear out the drive lanes again. Looks like we change over around 3 here so we'll run through everywhere real good then


----------



## motormouse172

Good luck today and tomorrow. Going to be a tough one


----------



## Mike_C

Never again will I complain about a snowless winter


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C;1757238 said:


> Never again will I complain about a snowless winter


Yes me to !!!!! We all having fun yet ..... Be safe every one.


----------



## cj7plowing

blk90s13;1756666 said:


> 2 plug unit older style


cant help , I have all 3 plug plows.

looks like another 4-8" coming


----------



## motormouse172

Used to be a lot more guys on this thread? Where did everyone go? Not plowing anymore?


----------



## crazyboy

Ugh this morning was some wet sloppy snow! Felt like I was trying to move iceburgs out of the ocean after a while, getting ready to do it all over again.


----------



## Tcp

crazyboy;1757589 said:


> Ugh this morning was some wet sloppy snow! Felt like I was trying to move iceburgs out of the ocean after a while, getting ready to do it all over again.


I don't want to be a party pooper. But I hope this is it for awhile


----------



## Mike_C

Things didn't really get cranking here all that bad overnight, couple additional inches but nothing insane. Still snowing light, but anything that falls at this point will melt off with some sunlight later. Looks like we'll be out saturday night to plow a couple more inches, but at this point I don't even really care since we probably would have been doing some clean up work saturday night anyway once places closed


----------



## jcoria

Hello everyone, I'm pretty new to this site. I'm from NJ as well. I plow in middlesex county. Erring ready for this morning. Everyone stay safe out there


----------



## crazyboy

Got less than an inch after it switched back to snow from rain, I enjoyed the zzzzzz.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Pushed about 12hours yesterday and another 8? today. First round started double digits snow switch over to sleet and then rain. Maybe another 3" or so overnight. I'm hearing more tonight and/or tomorrow?


----------



## Mike_C

Glad that's over with, just have a couple of my guys still out salting a few places. Now to get my valentines day shopping done...just what I want to do after plowing for 23 hours


----------



## djt1029

Finally done, went out at 4, got back around 1130, sat in traffic for the last hour because of the schools delayed openings. Frustrating when you have 4 shovelers in the truck with you getting paid hourly


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Finishing up residentils last night and started to pour and a few flashes of lightning....felt like I was in a simulator or something plow snow in pouring rain like was a summer quick thunderstorm.

Have officially ran out of space at a condo complex we do so I am looking forward to the 50s next week, that and my trucks need a good cleaning inside and out!


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Time lapse of an account we do from someone's window 2/13/14


----------



## to_buy

You stacked that with the plow? That high? My guys would have ripped the pump off the mount. How many angle cylinders got blown out from hitting ice piles?


----------



## snowplowpro

now we got this storm coming today and hopefully its nothing big I got a big driveway that has never been opened yet this should be fun hopefully the sun will beat on it for a bit.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Rain/snow mix now in Western Monmouth county.


----------



## prizeprop

One event or was it two seperate events? I'm billing for two separate events. Any thoughts?


----------



## djt1029

Another round today, Wednesday can't come soon enough


----------



## Mike_C

prizeprop;1759268 said:


> One event or was it two seperate events? I'm billing for two separate events. Any thoughts?


One event with 2 salt applications here, that storm could go either way depending on your contracts


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Was stacked with a bobcat, no way could stack half that high with a truck, especially with that heavy snow.


Billing as two separate storms, had to do two complete clean ups and storms were on two different calendar days with a prolonged period in the middle of no precip.


----------



## V_Scapes

What a friggen mess here. plowed about 13", cleaned everything up then 3 hrs of freezingrain/sleet. so naturally everyone *****es that theres ice on there steps/sidewalks. people are really starting to lose it with this weather. NOT to mention a broken tie rod really ****** my day up yesterday.

Anyway, light snow here now, nothing too impressive. I dont see us getting more than an inch or so unless it really picks up.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Anyone know where I can buy a light bar/ strobe for truck roof or dash at a store like an auto zone or pepboys all speciality shops closed


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes;1759729 said:


> What a friggen mess here. plowed about 13", cleaned everything up then 3 hrs of freezingrain/sleet. so naturally everyone *****es that theres ice on there steps/sidewalks. people are really starting to lose it with this weather. NOT to mention a broken tie rod really ****** my day up yesterday.
> 
> Anyway, light snow here now, nothing too impressive. I dont see us getting more than an inch or so unless it really picks up.


Starting to notice the same thing with some of my customers, had a few call backs, which I rarely get, about the snow "not being pushed back far enough" (where the f*** do they want me to put this crap), and some complaints about bills

Snowing steady here now, started to stick a while ago after some flurries earlier that didn't, followed by a few hour dry stretch.


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029;1760042 said:


> Starting to notice the same thing with some of my customers, had a few call backs, which I rarely get, about the snow "not being pushed back far enough" *(where the f*** do they want me to put this crap)*, and some complaints about bills
> 
> Snowing steady here now, started to stick a while ago after some flurries earlier that didn't, followed by a few hour dry stretch.


Thats a big problem right now, i have to try and get a skid steer into some of my driveways to move piles on monday.

Been snowing here since about noon, really started to pick up around 3 and id say weve got close to 2". looks like its going to end soon so well be back at it.

Storm on the board for tuesday...


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes;1760067 said:


> Thats a big problem right now, i have to try and get a skid steer into some of my driveways to move piles on monday.
> 
> Been snowing here since about noon, really started to pick up around 3 and id say weve got close to 2". looks like its going to end soon so well be back at it.
> 
> Storm on the board for tuesday...


I've had some resi's ask me to push the piles back, I've just been telling them $ 125/hr with a 2 hr minimum. Shuts them up real fast. Normally, I'd do it no charge while we're out doing my lots since they tall take like 5-10 minutes but I have no time at this point. Still mad at myself for selling my other skid before the winter started

Bright side, starting Wednesday we'll be into the 40's and 50's for a while


----------



## fordplowdude

Just saw on NOAA website there is a hazardous weather outlook for possible moderate to heavy snow Monday night into Tuesday. Looks like i will spend the next two days moving even more snow!


----------



## Mike_C

Not much snow here, finished the route in 4 hours. Kept a laborer and my operator in, now we're going around stacking some snow at some of my smaller lots near my yard, I'd rather do it now while the roads are dead and not have to come in tomorrow. After the next little system we'll start moving snow at full force


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Saturday was a bust in Western Monmouth. Just a coating.


----------



## snowplowpro

UniqueTouch;1760015 said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a light bar/ strobe for truck roof or dash at a store like an auto zone or pepboys all speciality shops closed


tractor supply has some that's were my friend got his light bar its a strobe no leds or anything or a truck stop like travel centers of America or pilot truck stops they have mini leds and strobes


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

k1768;1760525 said:


> Saturday was a bust in Western Monmouth. Just a coating.


Easter Monmouth had 2-4" depending on where you were.


----------



## djt1029

1" tops here in eastern Bergen, did all the commercials and maybe 1/4 of my houses. Roads are so narrow here I had to drop the guys off to shovel and circle the block a few times while they finished up. If I could do as half assed a job as the dpw life would be so much easier


----------



## V_Scapes

We went through most of the route, nice easy push for once. more on the way for tommorow night.

BTW, anyone know of any rock salt available? Or anyone have an extra pallet?


----------



## exclusive

Barcia bros fence in Garfield nj 9737720272 have pallets 16 a bag or 14 if you buy the pallet


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Those are some insane prices for bags of salt!!!

Anyone else getting tired of seeing this view?


----------



## motormouse172

I saw salt at a gas station on 206. $20 a bag. lol


----------



## Plow Nuts

Shade Tree NJ;1761018 said:


> Those are some insane prices for bags of salt!!!
> 
> Anyone else getting tired of seeing this view?


Nope bring it on....just not back to back days....a week in between is just right...lol


----------



## Mike_C

Not snow related, but are any guys here running a switch-n-go truck? If so advice or anything I should know before going ahead with it? Planning on looking at a couple trucks later this week to get the process rolling


----------



## jcoria

Anyone know where we can get official snow totals? The Rutgers website hasn't updated yet. Anyone know where I can get bulk rock salt?


----------



## AG09

Mike_C;1761184 said:


> Not snow related, but are any guys here running a switch-n-go truck? If so advice or anything I should know before going ahead with it? Planning on looking at a couple trucks later this week to get the process rolling


Yes I am. What questions do you have?


----------



## crazyboy

Coating last night, another coating tommorrow night, damn tease.

I have this wierd feeling we'll get some major storm right at the end of the season in March.


----------



## Mike_C

jcoria;1761759 said:


> Anyone know where we can get official snow totals? The Rutgers website hasn't updated yet. Anyone know where I can get bulk rock salt?


http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2014/02/nj_snowfall_totals_for_select_towns_and_counties.html


----------



## Mike_C

AG09;1761789 said:


> Yes I am. What questions do you have?


Just the basics, any issues with it, anything you would do differently if you had to set up the truck again, etc.


----------



## prizeprop

jcoria;1761759 said:


> Anyone know where we can get official snow totals? The Rutgers website hasn't updated yet. Anyone know where I can get bulk rock salt?


just updated


----------



## AG09

Mike_C;1761841 said:


> Just the basics, any issues with it, anything you would do differently if you had to set up the truck again, etc.


I like it. Its very convenient especially for the winter. The only thing i would do differently is get the stronger PTO setup. Are you buying just a cab and then having the a shop install the SNG?.


----------



## jcoria

Thanks Mike_C and prizepop!


----------



## captadamnj

Play time again tomorrow north and west of 95 according to many models today. Precip starting before rush hour, heaviest mid morning, and done by lunch time. Mount Holly "currently evaluating forecast". Looks like we will need a hail mary for coastal Monmouth and Ocean counties on this one, however. But if ever there was a year for that, this would be it.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes;1760828 said:


> We went through most of the route, nice easy push for once. more on the way for tommorow night.
> 
> BTW, anyone know of any rock salt available? Or anyone have an extra pallet?


Call Braen Supply in Haledon, I had to order but it came in fast, Great customer service


----------



## V_Scapes

I heard the port has salt if anyone needs bulk.


----------



## Mike_C

AG09;1762228 said:


> I like it. Its very convenient especially for the winter. The only thing i would do differently is get the stronger PTO setup. Are you buying just a cab and then having the a shop install the SNG?.


Planning on buying a f650/750 and setting it up, unless i happen to stumble across the perfect truck already set up. Wish I already had the truck, it'd make life a lot easier with all the snow hauling we'll be doing later this week


----------



## J.Ricci

captadamnj;1762379 said:


> Play time again tomorrow north and west of 95 according to many models today. Precip starting before rush hour, heaviest mid morning, and done by lunch time. Mount Holly "currently evaluating forecast". Looks like we will need a hail mary for coastal Monmouth and Ocean counties on this one, however. But if ever there was a year for that, this would be it.


For the most part that's what I expect here every storm, it's been a decent winter though. Glad I don't live up north, plowing's only fun when its a couple inches and stops in the middle of the night


----------



## captadamnj

Tough spot for Mount Holly with the overnight forecasts...much of the modeling that went into the current 3-6 forecasts earlier today are drying up. High bust potential on current forecast if current modeling is to be believed. Saturday it looked like 3-6/5-8, yesterday 1-2, earlier today 3-6, now tonite 1-2. None of us would be in business very long if we plowed as erratically as the models spit out forecasts on this one!


----------



## djt1029

Presalted my commercials late last night, waiting it out now until it stops. Radar shows it moving on out earlier than originally expected


----------



## motormouse172

Couple inches here.


----------



## mkwl

About 1.5-2" here- looks like most is gone by 11am chance if a little later but I think we will head out around 11 the sun will take care of anything else that falls- hopefully this is it for a while!


----------



## motormouse172

A lot of talk of a bad march


----------



## fordplowdude

motormouse172;1763338 said:


> A lot of talk of a bad march


Wouldn't surprise me especially the way things have been going lately! I'm not going to complain it's making up for last winter.


----------



## captadamnj

Overperformer for Northern Ocean and Monmouth Counties again!


----------



## Mike_C

Nice quick storm again today, tonight and tomorrow we'll be back out moving some snow...trucks need a good washing also


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes;1762450 said:


> I heard the port has salt if anyone needs bulk.


There are a few companies that operate out of the Port not just one. The companies down there that have salt are shipping to local municipalities since many of them are out.


----------



## V_Scapes

Gotcha.

Went to a water softening company on 23 yesterday...the trailer full of pallets pulled in right behind me!

Once in a blue moon i have some luck.


----------



## UniqueTouch

snowplowpro;1760604 said:


> tractor supply has some that's were my friend got his light bar its a strobe no leds or anything or a truck stop like travel centers of America or pilot truck stops they have mini leds and strobes


Thanks my man


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes;1763864 said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Went to a water softening company on 23 yesterday...the trailer full of pallets pulled in right behind me!
> 
> Once in a blue moon i have some luck.


Yea I was up that way and saw the trailer with all those pallets. What did a pallet of that cost?


----------



## Mike_C

Threw a little salt earlier today, now moving snow in the pouring rain. Remind me again when we all got into this business?


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C;1764705 said:


> Threw a little salt earlier today, now moving snow in the pouring rain. Remind me again when we all got into this business?


payuppayuppayup

Although after a winter like this, I think I need to start considering a life of crime. This making an honest living thing's overrated


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09;1764646 said:


> Yea I was up that way and saw the trailer with all those pallets. What did a pallet of that cost?


I think it was around 450. its kind of a pain because some of the larger rocks jam my salter.

This rain is making a mess around here, storm drains are plowed in so everything is flooding.


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029;1764725 said:


> payuppayuppayup
> 
> Although after a winter like this, I think I need to start considering a life of crime. This making an honest living thing's overrated


:laughing: I hear that


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029;1764725 said:


> payuppayuppayup
> 
> Although after a winter like this, I think I need to start considering a life of crime. This making an honest living thing's overrated


Haha It'd be a hell of a lot easier, that's for damn sure


----------



## carrfamily01

Mike_C;1764900 said:


> Haha It'd be a hell of a lot easier, that's for damn sure


Either way, you always have to watch your back. I rather watch mine thru the rear view mirror!


----------



## exclusive

Is anyone hearing a big snowfall for next fri and sat


----------



## captadamnj

exclusive;1765880 said:


> Is anyone hearing a big snowfall for next fri and sat


Way to far out to put any stock in it, but yes, something big is modeled. Watch Sunday into Monday for a smaller event first, then maybe a coastal on Wednesday. Then start worrying about what is coming for next weekend.


----------



## Plow Nuts

captadamnj;1766133 said:


> Way to far out to put any stock in it, but yes, something big is modeled. Watch Sunday into Monday for a smaller event first, then maybe a coastal on Wednesday. Then start worrying about what is coming for next weekend.


I have been hearing the same thing. I guess I will get back to a normal sleep schedule in spring or when I am dead....lol


----------



## UniqueTouch

Yea same here talked to my buddy at county highway they expecting a biggie Wednesday and 6 inches sunday monday. I hear ya withgetting that normal sleep. Ima be screwee with sleep all year with the amount of lawn customers ive got, I knew only a few companies did good work but didnt think it was this bad. Good for me though  but please no more landscapers, cant take it anymore with 100 a day popping up with no insurance and a mower in the back of their truck. Lol getting rediculous go bsck to school or something, plus there arent gonna be anymore name's to register. And sealcoating is next , cant believe how mang people started jumping on the wagon, **** is getting old. Anyone have a scumbag steal a flyer and write the exact prices and wording. ? Really hope they would put a cap on how many business could be in one area and I wish they would get a police type for. Busting guys with no license and insursnce like they have hazmat going after people without fert license.


----------



## mkwl

UniqueTouch;1767568 said:


> Yea same here talked to my buddy at county highway they expecting a biggie Wednesday and 6 inches sunday monday. I hear ya withgetting that normal sleep. Ima be screwee with sleep all year with the amount of lawn customers ive got, I knew only a few companies did good work but didnt think it was this bad. Good for me though  but please no more landscapers, cant take it anymore with 100 a day popping up with no insurance and a mower in the back of their truck. Lol getting rediculous go bsck to school or something, plus there arent gonna be anymore name's to register. And sealcoating is next , cant believe how mang people started jumping on the wagon, **** is getting old. Anyone have a scumbag steal a flyer and write the exact prices and wording. ? Really hope they would put a cap on how many business could be in one area and I wish they would get a police type for. Busting guys with no license and insursnce like they have hazmat going after people without fert license.


One of my biggest complaints about the green industry- the number of guys out there with no insurance or licenses spraying away... I take pictures, write down their license plate # and file anonymous complaints with the DEP... let them deal with the $*** show that comes with spraying and applying fertilizer without a license


----------



## Mike_C

UniqueTouch;1767568 said:


> Yea same here talked to my buddy at county highway they expecting a biggie Wednesday and 6 inches sunday monday. I hear ya withgetting that normal sleep. Ima be screwee with sleep all year with the amount of lawn customers ive got, I knew only a few companies did good work but didnt think it was this bad. Good for me though  but please no more landscapers, cant take it anymore with 100 a day popping up with no insurance and a mower in the back of their truck. Lol getting rediculous go bsck to school or something, plus there arent gonna be anymore name's to register. And sealcoating is next , cant believe how mang people started jumping on the wagon, **** is getting old. Anyone have a scumbag steal a flyer and write the exact prices and wording. ? Really hope they would put a cap on how many business could be in one area and I wish they would get a police type for. Busting guys with no license and insursnce like they have hazmat going after people without fert license.


They're crossing over into every aspect of the business, guys are doing pavers here for $ 7.50/sqft. I won't get out of my truck for that, but my work will last forever, and their work will be falling apart in a few years. The only three things I haven't seen it cross over into yet are water features, landscape lighting, and Christmas lighting


----------



## djt1029

mkwl;1767759 said:


> One of my biggest complaints about the green industry- the number of guys out there with no insurance or licenses spraying away... I take pictures, write down their license plate # and file anonymous complaints with the DEP... let them deal with the $*** show that comes with spraying and applying fertilizer without a license


Drives me crazy also, I sub all my fertilizer/spraying because I play by the rules, but I see these guys out there all the time fertilizing without a license and it drives me crazy.


----------



## snowbunnyNJ

I use WeatherWorksinc.com. I pay for the subscription for the areas I need and they will email the Cert totals to me.


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029;1767779 said:


> Drives me crazy also, I sub all my fertilizer/spraying because I play by the rules, but I see these guys out there all the time fertilizing without a license and it drives me crazy.


I'm licensed but I hate doing fertilizer, if I could find a good sub who's work was the same quality as what we can do in house, I wouldn't hesitate to sub mine out.


----------



## AG09

mkwl;1767759 said:


> One of my biggest complaints about the green industry- the number of guys out there with no insurance or licenses spraying away... I take pictures, write down their license plate # and file anonymous complaints with the DEP... let them deal with the $*** show that comes with spraying and applying fertilizer without a license


Too bad the DEP doesnt follow through. Its all complete bullsh!it if you ask me. The people they do hassle are the companies with the Pesticide #s to see if they are compliant.


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C;1767832 said:


> I'm licensed but I hate doing fertilizer, if I could find a good sub who's work was the same quality as what we can do in house, I wouldn't hesitate to sub mine out.


I'm also licensed and hate doing any fertilizer/weed control. I only have 30 fertilizer accounts and another 20 weed control accounts, mixing chemicals, cleaning out spray tanks, keeping up with licensing etc it gets old fast, even with a limited amount of work, especially when I see other guys doing it without licenses without any consequences


----------



## V_Scapes

Its all a pain in the ass but its good credability and nice to say you have when you go on an estimate.


----------



## mkwl

djt1029;1767779 said:


> Drives me crazy also, I sub all my fertilizer/spraying because I play by the rules, but I see these guys out there all the time fertilizing without a license and it drives me crazy.


Thank you for not undercutting those of us who are licensed, and going with a licensed contractor Thumbs Up Why not just get the licenses yourself though and do it in house?


----------



## mkwl

Yeah it is a hassle but I sell a lot more maintenance contracts simply because we do everything in house- people associate us with top quality work and doing everything in house helps maintain that image.


----------



## Mike_C

My issue with doing it in house is that it sets me back in 3 ways, office work since I'm in the field for applications, it sets my side work crew back since I have to pull a guy off it to work with me, and it sets my construction crew back since I can't run around and pick up materials etc for them. It never fails that while I'm out fertilizing, they forgot a pipe elbow, adhesive, or came up a band of pavers short. It always feels like although I'm making money doing it, I'm losing money in other facets of my business while I'm doing it


----------



## djt1029

mkwl;1767949 said:


> Thank you for not undercutting those of us who are licensed, and going with a licensed contractor Thumbs Up Why not just get the licenses yourself though and do it in house?


The main reason is that my business has always been much more focused on design/build than maintenance. My plan was to get the license before the spring this year, but with the winter we've had, I haven't had much of a chance to do so as of yet. For now a friend of mine only does fertilizer/spraying so subbing off to him in the meantime works out for us both. I'll have my license by the end of this coming season though


----------



## mkwl

Mike_C;1767967 said:


> My issue with doing it in house is that it sets me back in 3 ways, office work since I'm in the field for applications, it sets my side work crew back since I have to pull a guy off it to work with me, and it sets my construction crew back since I can't run around and pick up materials etc for them. It never fails that while I'm out fertilizing, they forgot a pipe elbow, adhesive, or came up a band of pavers short. It always feels like although I'm making money doing it, I'm losing money in other facets of my business while I'm doing it


Makes sense- for me, I like to be in the field at least 5x a year to see the work the maintenance guys are doing, and while I'm at it, I can do apps. Plus, need to have a pest lic to spray roundup- and we use a lot of that LOL


----------



## mkwl

djt1029;1767988 said:


> The main reason is that my business has always been much more focused on design/build than maintenance. My plan was to get the license before the spring this year, but with the winter we've had, I haven't had much of a chance to do so as of yet. For now a friend of mine only does fertilizer/spraying so subbing off to him in the meantime works out for us both. I'll have my license by the end of this coming season though


It's a long, tedious process, I started working on mine Feb '12, took until almost June to finally have the lic- trying to get scheduled to take the exam takes forever....


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029;1767988 said:


> The main reason is that my business has always been much more focused on design/build than maintenance. My plan was to get the license before the spring this year, but with the winter we've had, I haven't had much of a chance to do so as of yet. For now a friend of mine only does fertilizer/spraying so subbing off to him in the meantime works out for us both. I'll have my license by the end of this coming season though


The fertilizer license online through Rutgers is easy, the Pest# through the state is time consuming and boring, I took that back in '99 though so it may have changed. If you've ever sat through a Paver Pete lecture though you'll be able to deal with the boredom of a pesticide class like nothing.



mkwl;1767993 said:


> Makes sense- for me, I like to be in the field at least 5x a year to see the work the maintenance guys are doing, and while I'm at it, I can do apps. Plus, need to have a pest lic to spray roundup- and we use a lot of that LOL


Once you've been in the business 16 years you'll check up on the boys by driving by the accounts and looking from the truck window like I do haha

Enjoy this weekend guys, it's long overdue for us all. I'm heading down the shore tonight, and after the weather we've had 55 tomorrow is almost beach weather


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Mike_C;1768013 said:


> Enjoy this weekend guys, it's long overdue for us all. I'm heading down the shore tonight, and after the weather we've had 55 tomorrow is almost beach weather


Yup, looking to get out on two wheels this weekend. Thumbs Up

Cold returns next week. Couple possible plowable events. payup


----------



## djt1029

mkwl;1767995 said:


> It's a long, tedious process, I started working on mine Feb '12, took until almost June to finally have the lic- trying to get scheduled to take the exam takes forever....


Yeah I've heard that from a few people, pretty much everyone in my area subs out their fert, even guys with 100+ spray accounts. I might PM you if I have any questions once I get the process going



Mike_C;1768013 said:


> The fertilizer license online through Rutgers is easy, the Pest# through the state is time consuming and boring, I took that back in '99 though so it may have changed. *If you've ever sat through a Paver Pete lecture though you'll be able to deal with the boredom of a pesticide class like nothing.
> *
> Once you've been in the business 16 years you'll check up on the boys by driving by the accounts and looking from the truck window like I do haha
> 
> Enjoy this weekend guys, it's long overdue for us all. I'm heading down the shore tonight, and after the weather we've had 55 tomorrow is almost beach weather


Thought I was the only one who couldn't stand that guy, he's like the hardscape Billy Mays, only more obnoxious. I don't know if you've ever been there when he got called out for being wrong, but things get interesting once that happens


----------



## bdlawncare

Chemicals are badd Mmmkaayy.... Thats the main reason I don't do any of the spraying myself... I also try to use as little chemicals as possible on the lawn, but some are definitely required.

Also MKWL i don't think customers care as long as its getting done properly.. It costs a lot of time and money to keep up to date with all the required licenses and storage requirements. I find its simply not worth it but clearly you think otherwise. Not saying your wrong just stating my opinion.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

NJ needs a landscaper license that has to be displayed on each truck, similar to an inspection sticker. Not just another NJ fee for running a business but a true license that is enforced! Let local PD handle enforcement like any other traffic laws. That in my eyes would take a lot of the $25a yard cutting (should be priced around $40 a cut) "competition" out real quick. Problem in NJ though is the state will see the license as a new revenue stream and there will be little to no enforcement. Just use the pesticide/fert license ing as an example, see plenty of guys coming and going from Lesco daily durning the season in plain old beat up trucks. DEP should be sitting there stopping guys, would be like shooting fish in a barrel. Another example is the nj HIC license, another thing that is very rarely enforced.


----------



## V_Scapes

Shade Tree NJ;1768519 said:


> NJ needs a landscaper license that has to be displayed on each truck, similar to an inspection sticker. Not just another NJ fee for running a business but a true license that is enforced! Let local PD handle enforcement like any other traffic laws. That in my eyes would take a lot of the $25a yard cutting (should be priced around $40 a cut) "competition" out real quick. Problem in NJ though is the state will see the license as a new revenue stream and there will be little to no enforcement. Just use the pesticide/fert license ing as an example, see plenty of guys coming and going from Lesco daily durning the season in plain old beat up trucks. DEP should be sitting there stopping guys, would be like shooting fish in a barrel. *Another example is the nj HIC license, another thing that is very rarely enforced*.


I agree with this even more than the pest enforcement. I have my fert lic and HICL. I think the HICL should be more heavily enforced because it means you have insurance. WAY too many "landscapers" out working without it.


----------



## J.Ricci

Shade Tree NJ;1768519 said:


> NJ needs a landscaper license that has to be displayed on each truck, similar to an inspection sticker. Not just another NJ fee for running a business but a true license that is enforced! Let local PD handle enforcement like any other traffic laws. That in my eyes would take a lot of the $25a yard cutting (should be priced around $40 a cut) "competition" out real quick. Problem in NJ though is the state will see the license as a new revenue stream and there will be little to no enforcement. Just use the pesticide/fert license ing as an example, see plenty of guys coming and going from Lesco daily durning the season in plain old beat up trucks. DEP should be sitting there stopping guys, would be like shooting fish in a barrel. Another example is the nj HIC license, another thing that is very rarely enforced.


They need to enforced what's already in place, more government never helps any law abiding citizens


----------



## RONK

J.Ricci;1768645 said:


> They need to enforced what's already in place, more government never helps any law abiding citizens


 I agree with J.Ricci.


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci;1768645 said:


> They need to enforced what's already in place, more government never helps any law abiding citizens


"If you like your customers, you can keep them" Anything that would increase our costs, increases our prices, would drive more customers to the guys who do this all without any of the insurance/licensing etc. Lowballers are never going away, they're in every business


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029;1769097 said:


> "If you like your customers, you can keep them" Anything that would increase our costs, increases our prices, would drive more customers to the guys who do this all without any of the insurance/licensing etc. Lowballers are never going away, they're in every business


Exactly. We will never see a day where we don't have to deal with lowballers. It will get to a point if they keep adding licenses, fees etc the lowballers will be the only ones who can get any work, because our cost will be higher than what they'll be charging. The hacks out there aren't going to start cooperating with the rules just because theres a new license in place if they haven't done so in the past with the contractors license etc


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci;1769133 said:


> Exactly. We will never see a day where we don't have to deal with lowballers. It will get to a point if they keep adding licenses, fees etc the lowballers will be the only ones who can get any work, because our cost will be higher than what they'll be charging. The hacks out there aren't going to start cooperating with the rules just because theres a new license in place if they haven't done so in the past with the contractors license etc


I know for a fact some of the guys who've underbid me on paver jobs are unlicensed, and don't bother getting permits, they don't care. Those of us who play by the rules care, we'd end up paying another fee, while the hacks wouldn't give a rats ass, they'd just keep doing what they already do


----------



## rcn971

Hmmmmmmm.......some of the people complaining about licenses here advertise on their websites that they do irrigation, but don't have a license number listed. It's no different. Every day I walk into the supply house there is at least one unlicensed landscaper buying irrigation parts. I keep thinking about offering all my clients landscaping services since my snow equipment sits all summer. But the unlicensed guys work sucks so bad it's almost a good thing that they are out hacking things up for legitimate contractors to correct.

And as far as the landscape lighting goes, it now is required to have a permit pulled for every job by a licensed electrician.


----------



## Mike_C

Ricci / DJT - You guys are dead on, the government sticking their nose even farther into our industry will do no good for anyone. Every time they get involved, it just makes things more expensive and difficult for guys like us who follow the rules.



rcn971;1769260 said:


> Hmmmmmmm.......some of the people complaining about licenses here advertise on their websites that they do irrigation, but don't have a license number listed. It's no different. Every day I walk into the supply house there is at least one unlicensed landscaper buying irrigation parts. I keep thinking about offering all my clients landscaping services since my snow equipment sits all summer. But the unlicensed guys work sucks so bad it's almost a good thing that they are out hacking things up for legitimate contractors to correct.
> 
> And as far as the landscape lighting goes, it now is required to have a permit pulled for every job by a licensed electrician.


Great point. I'm probably one of the most compliant landscapers in my area, I have my contractors lic, pest lic, fert lic, irrigation lic and my brother's an electrician who works with my guys on all our lighting installs, but I don't complain much about the unlicensed guys out there. They're annoying, yeah, but they aren't my competition. My customers would never considering having some unlicensed guy who barely speaks english with stick on letters on his beat to hell S10 pickup work on their property, they want quality and professionalism, which is what we bring to the table. Also, you're 100% right about the guys hacking up irrigation, we fix a handful of their screw ups every year and they usually turn into repeat customers


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Is this thread about weather or about how you guys are licensed and irritated by unlicensed, barely english speaking non competition ???

Thanks for the hijacking, now back to Tom for the weather...

Snow flurries tonight

Snow on tuesday into wednesday, but no accumulation.

Anyone hear anything different than this ?


----------



## to_buy

I am hear the weather from you guys who always get it right, not those overpaid weather forecasters


----------



## V_Scapes

Dogplow Dodge;1769323 said:


> Is this thread about weather or about how you guys are licensed and irritated by unlicensed, barely english speaking non competition ???
> 
> Thanks for the hijacking, now back to Tom for the weather...
> 
> Snow flurries tonight
> 
> Snow on tuesday into wednesday, but no accumulation.
> 
> Anyone hear anything different than this ?


Possible accumulation on wednesday, maybe 2-4 for some areas. we are entering a very fast and progressive flow right now so the models will have a tough time honing in on each system.

I dont think winter is going anywhere for a while, just read no sustained warm up until late march.


----------



## Mike_C

Dogplow Dodge;1769323 said:


> Is this thread about weather or about how you guys are licensed and irritated by unlicensed, barely english speaking non competition ???
> 
> Thanks for the hijacking, now back to Tom for the weather...
> 
> Snow flurries tonight
> 
> Snow on tuesday into wednesday, but no accumulation.
> 
> Anyone hear anything different than this ?


The Euro's the only model showing Wednesday as a hit, everything else shows it out to sea. I'm thinking it'll be a miss at this point, but who knows. I wouldn't mind a week without payroll, though. That said winter's far from over, last winter we plowed a couple days after St. Patricks day, and I expect this year to be similar


----------



## J.Ricci

I think if anything on Wednesday, it'll be a southern NJ storm


----------



## V_Scapes

Ya wednesday doesnt look too exciting, maybe just a salt run in the morning which is fine by me.

Anyone going to the NJLCA show this week?


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes;1770359 said:


> Ya wednesday doesnt look too exciting, maybe just a salt run in the morning which is fine by me.
> 
> Anyone going to the NJLCA show this week?


I'll be at the trade show planning out what to replace my old machine I sold in the fall with. I'll be the guy drooling over the new machines


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C;1770449 said:


> I'll be at the trade show planning out what to replace my old machine I sold in the fall with. I'll be the guy drooling over the new machines


What're you looking for? I've seen a few nice lightly used machines on craigslist recently. I've been looking for a dingo or something like that but haven't had any luck


----------



## rcn971

I was thinking about heading up to the show.....we'll see


----------



## mkwl

I'll probably be there- want to check out some of the latest and greatest equipment


----------



## motormouse172

Rumblings of a decent storm early next week.


----------



## fordplowdude

Can't help but think its hype. As much as I want it. They have been saying big storm next week all season. I saw something yesterday saying that it could be historic. I'll believe it when we are within 3 days of it happening.


----------



## mkwl

motormouse172;1771121 said:


> Rumblings of a decent storm early next week.


$5 says it will turn to rain by the end of the event... seems every single big one we've had this year ended in rain.... errr should I say concrete


----------



## Mike_C

motormouse172;1771121 said:


> Rumblings of a decent storm early next week.


There was a lot of talk last week about 2 "significant" snows hitting us this week, it's sounding a lot like hype & wish-casting for that system

Ricci - look into a Zahn, one of the best purchases I've ever made


----------



## V_Scapes

Ive also been hearing about something in the march 1-3 timeframe. still quite a ways out. 

Safe to say we will all be drooling over new iron at the show.


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C;1771273 said:


> There was a lot of talk last week about 2 "significant" snows hitting us this week, it's sounding a lot like hype & wish-casting for that system


/\ Could not agree with this more

I'll probably be at the trade show, especially if I get some checks in the mail over the next couple days


----------



## lilsteve08

Just a coating if that in passaic county (wayne/little falls) not even saltable


----------



## Derrick in NJ

Anyone know how credible Severe NJ Weather is on Facebook? They're calling for a major event starting Sunday evening and ending Tuesday morning with major accumulations.


----------



## J.Ricci

Derrick in NJ;1772390 said:


> Anyone know how credible Severe NJ Weather is on Facebook? They're calling for a major event starting Sunday evening and ending Tuesday morning with major accumulations.


He calls for that in advance of every storm, and they generally turn out to be in the 2-4 / 3-6 range for most of the state. They hype every storm up so they look great when storms over-perform or line up just the right way, but no one remembers that they hype up even the small storms and are way off which happens much more often


----------



## bdlawncare

Derrick in NJ;1772390 said:


> Anyone know how credible Severe NJ Weather is on Facebook? They're calling for a major event starting Sunday evening and ending Tuesday morning with major accumulations.


He seems to hype up storms... Tends to be a little dramatic for my liking, also a couple of "Major event's" he's called out have not come to fruition. However the weather channel, accuweather and some of the other big names have done the same, so its really just a toss up.

I think we are in for something on monday, don't know how big it will be but the models have been pretty steady on "something" for the sunday-monday time frame. Guess well just have to wait and see, after all we were supposed to get a big snow this week too and look how that turned out.


----------



## djt1029

Derrick in NJ;1772390 said:


> Anyone know how credible Severe NJ Weather is on Facebook? They're calling for a major event starting Sunday evening and ending Tuesday morning with major accumulations.


For the 2/15 storm he said 4-8" for my area and we had 1.5", for 2/18 he said 4-6" for my area and we had 1". He'll get some storms right, but he'll hype everything else up. Plus, the guy's really overdramatic


----------



## bronco91

hello guys bin really busy these winter. the company i work for has gotten approach by buyer to see if we want to become a dealer for them for their snow dogg plow i was wondering what u guys think about them and how many of u guys us them


----------



## Mike_C

Derrick in NJ;1772390 said:


> Anyone know how credible Severe NJ Weather is on Facebook? They're calling for a major event starting Sunday evening and ending Tuesday morning with major accumulations.


"Major" to him and major in reality are two very different things. He's always high on his totals and the people on his page worship him like he's god's gift to meteorology for some unknown reason. I use to follow him but he's so overdramatic in the way he delivers his information it's obnoxious


----------



## Derrick in NJ

Thanks for the input guys, I just wanted to know to what level I have to prepare for, lol! He does seem to have a lot of "worshipers" on his facebook page. Hopefully we'll all get a nice plowable event from this one, I'm not ready to take the plow off the truck just yet!


----------



## Mike_C

Derrick in NJ;1772479 said:


> Thanks for the input guys, I just wanted to know to what level I have to prepare for, lol! He does seem to have a lot of "worshipers" on his facebook page. Hopefully we'll all get a nice plowable event from this one, I'm not ready to take the plow off the truck just yet!


I think it will be a nice push for a lot/most of us, but it won't be the earth shattering event he'll play it up to be


----------



## V_Scapes

EPAWA has been a go to sorce for me on facebook.

From what i hear the euro has been trending consistent with the sun-tues storm. and the GFS is on board now also. last night i heard anywhere from 6-10 to 8-12. gonna be some heavy wet slop though.


----------



## motormouse172

Derrick in NJ;1772390 said:


> Anyone know how credible Severe NJ Weather is on Facebook? They're calling for a major event starting Sunday evening and ending Tuesday morning with major accumulations.


He has been pretty good this year. He does like to scare the bejesus out of his followers though


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes;1772501 said:


> EPAWA has been a go to sorce for me on facebook.
> 
> From what i hear the euro has been trending consistent with the sun-tues storm. and the GFS is on board now also. last night i heard anywhere from 6-10 to 8-12. gonna be some heavy wet slop though.


They've been a little high on the last few storms also but overall pretty solid this winter. They don't try and scare the hell out of their followers though which is nice. My biggest issue with Severe Nj weather is that he posts the model runs that show the most snow and just dismisses the others


----------



## AG09

djt1029;1772444 said:


> For the 2/15 storm he said 4-8" for my area and we had 1.5", for 2/18 he said 4-6" for my area and we had 1". He'll get some storms right, but he'll hype everything else up. Plus, the guy's really overdramatic


Most major news stations reported similar forecasts and duffed too for those storms.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1772501 said:


> EPAWA has been a go to sorce for me on facebook.
> 
> From what i hear the euro has been trending consistent with the sun-tues storm. and the GFS is on board now also. last night i heard anywhere from 6-10 to 8-12. gonna be some heavy wet slop though.


I can't wait for more heavy wet snow  LOL


----------



## djt1029

AG09;1772539 said:


> Most major news stations reported similar forecasts and duffed too for those storms.


Everywhere was high on those storms, but 1-3 / 2-4 that everything else showed was a lot closer than 4-8.


----------



## Mike_C

mkwl;1772554 said:


> I can't wait for more heavy wet snow  LOL


Seems like that's all we've had since New Years


----------



## blk90s13

Living in NJ all this years I learned to wait and see it to believe it, big or not bring it on and it better be the last one for the season.


----------



## J.Ricci

blk90s13;1772844 said:


> Living in NJ all this years I learned to wait and see it to believe it, big or not bring it on and it better be the last one for the season.


Same here, I never believe anything until I see it, especially living along the coast. It's been a good winter, but after those few warmer days we had last weekend, and going on two estimates today, I'm starting to get the spring itch.


----------



## lilsteve08

Don't worry I have been doing my extra snow rituals, I hope monday is a good foot storm and hopefully powdery not concrete, temps look low enough to support powdery snow, let's all wait and hope, I wouldn't want to be the customer this year that has to try an allocate the money for so much snow expense, these are the winters I remember going back some time ago, LOL


----------



## V_Scapes

You really think its going to be powder snow in march? I thought the warm air from the south was supposed to cause alot of mixing for most of the state?

Ive settled with the fact that we probably wont be working until april, we still have snow piles here close to 10'. might as well get a couple more snows in...besides the fact that ive been having way too much fun this winter!


----------



## motormouse172

Def won't be powder. lol


----------



## djt1029

It won't be powder, but hopefully it's lighter than the last few. At this point I don't even think we'll be able to start spring cleanups even on April 1 by the time this all melts and the ground thaws enough to dry out


----------



## Plow Nuts

anyone got any leads on bulk salt in central or southern New Jersey


----------



## V_Scapes

GFS shifted further south, right now looks like central/southern nj are favored for heavier snows.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1773230 said:


> You really think its going to be powder snow in march? I thought the warm air from the south was supposed to cause alot of mixing for most of the state?
> 
> Ive settled with the fact that we probably wont be working until april, we still have snow piles here close to 10'. might as well get a couple more snows in...besides the fact that ive been having way too much fun this winter!


x2 on an April 1 start date for cleanups.... this will definitely be a late start to spring- and my bet is on summer coming early... nothing like scrambling to get cleanups, mulch, etc done before the lawns go crazy.... gotta love it! Thumbs Up


----------



## Mike_C

mkwl;1773369 said:


> x2 on an April 1 start date for cleanups.... this will definitely be a late start to spring- and my bet is on summer coming early... nothing like scrambling to get cleanups, mulch, etc done before the lawns go crazy.... gotta love it! Thumbs Up


We're going to need a bunch of nice, warm, sunny days here to be able to get out there April 1. I have a feeling we're going to have a rainy spring/summer to top it all off.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C;1773433 said:


> We're going to need a bunch of nice, warm, sunny days here to be able to get out there April 1. *I have a feeling we're going to have a rainy spring/summer to top it all off*.


Not the worst thing in the world, at least i keeps everything growing, just sucks to try and get construction work done in.


----------



## motormouse172

V_Scapes;1773352 said:


> GFS shifted further south, right now looks like central/southern nj are favored for heavier snows.


Central gonna get it . Looks like SJ is not getting much. The map I just looked at shows 80%of NJ getting decent snow. A lot could change being days away.


----------



## mkwl

Mike_C;1773433 said:


> We're going to need a bunch of nice, warm, sunny days here to be able to get out there April 1. I have a feeling we're going to have a rainy spring/summer to top it all off.


Wonderful  I can't wait!!!


----------



## motormouse172

I just dropped a new truck off to get lettered. Not going to drive in all this salt bs for a week


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes;1773447 said:


> Not the worst thing in the world, at least i keeps everything growing, just sucks to try and get construction work done in.


I don't mind the rain either, just hate when it starts pouring before lunch. If we're only going to get 2 hours of work done in a day I'd personally rather not even leave the yard in the morning.


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci;1773710 said:


> I don't mind the rain either, just hate when it starts pouring before lunch. If we're only going to get 2 hours of work done in a day I'd personally rather not even leave the yard in the morning.


I hear ya on that one.

Looking foward to the EPAWA first call map tonight. ive seen some pre-liminary reports talking about 10-14"


----------



## Derrick in NJ

V_Scapes;1774185 said:


> I hear ya on that one.
> 
> Looking foward to the EPAWA first call map tonight. ive seen some pre-liminary reports talking about 10-14"


One of the Philadelphia stations is calling for 8-12" in our area. Just waiting for the other weather guessers to come close to agreeing with each other.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes;1774185 said:


> I hear ya on that one.
> 
> Looking foward to the EPAWA first call map tonight. ive seen some pre-liminary reports talking about 10-14"


You mean you want real snowfall totals not a state wide "kaboom" followed by "nowcasting"? Lol


----------



## AG09

J.Ricci;1774222 said:


> You mean you want real snowfall totals not a state wide "kaboom" followed by "nowcasting"? Lol


To me a "kaboom" is 20+ inches not a 6"-12" storm


----------



## Len90

Had a good night with the model runs last night. Should be interesting if there is a consistent lock and hold. Both GFS and EURO seemed to be agreeing last night with the idea of a significant accumulation for most of the state. 12z GFS looks to be south of the 0z, but still a nice hit for almost the entire state getting 10-14 inches. It's going to make for a fun weekend of watching. Storm kicks up Sunday afternoon/evening and stays around Monday.

Looks like Monmouth county could be in store for the snowiest one in ages. May even beat 2009-2010 which had over 74 inches here. Currently sitting at over 65.


----------



## djt1029

AG09;1774242 said:


> To me a "kaboom" is 20+ inches not a 6"-12" storm


Same here, every storm is "kaboom" with that guy even the 6" ones


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029;1774313 said:


> Same here, every storm is "kaboom" with that guy even the 6" ones


Agree 100%. Was just looking at the weather and it actually might be powdery snow for a good part of the state....probably not here though


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci;1774389 said:


> Agree 100%. Was just looking at the weather and it actually might be powdery snow for a good part of the state....probably not here though


It is friggen cold out so i suppose a lighter snow is possible, would definitely be a treat to plow and shovel.

I like EPAWA, they seem to be the most realistic and wont sound the alarm until they are certain on something. and they keep you updated throughout the storm which is nice when your on the road. their totals are usually alittle high but they always end up in range with what actually accumulates.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes;1774411 said:


> It is friggen cold out so i suppose a lighter snow is possible, would definitely be a treat to plow and shovel.
> 
> I like EPAWA, they seem to be the most realistic and wont sound the alarm until they are certain on something. and they keep you updated throughout the storm which is nice when your on the road. their totals are usually alittle high but they always end up in range with what actually accumulates.


Yeah, all social media weather pages are a little high on totals, epawa is more realistic and closer to reality though


----------



## Mike_C

EPAWA shows my service are cut in half by the 4-8 / 8-14 line, if anyone plows in Ortley Beach, PM me


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C;1774821 said:


> EPAWA shows my service are cut in half by the 4-8 / 8-14 line, if anyone plows in Ortley Beach, PM me


Sent you a PM


----------



## blk90s13

Who is going to the Techo-bloc Showcase in somerset on the 3rd ? now the 4th of March ? They keep changing the dates because of those storms !!!




NJ severe weather on FB is getting everyone hyped up on there its so funny KABOOOM at a 12 inch storm !? seriously we are in NJ not GA here 


bring it on mother nature and be quick I gotta get on the road by Wednesday for Disney vacation with my girls


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes;1774411 said:


> It is friggen cold out so i suppose a lighter snow is possible, would definitely be a treat to plow and shovel.
> 
> I like EPAWA, they seem to be the most realistic and wont sound the alarm until they are certain on something. and they keep you updated throughout the storm which is nice when your on the road. their totals are usually alittle high but they always end up in range with what actually accumulates.


Epawa and severe weather use to work together. I'm not sure if they do anymore.


----------



## motormouse172

Ch 4 just lowered totals in nnj and raised them in south


----------



## Mike_C

Not that they're the most accurate source by a long shot, but TWC app on my phone made a huge shift in the last hour from 90% to 30% on Monday and now not listing anything about potential accumulations. Curious as to why that is


----------



## lilsteve08

So what's the current snow predictions look like as of now? Does anyone know what happened to NJjunior on plowsite?


----------



## bdlawncare

Looks to me as if they are slowly starting to back down totals.. TWC app on my phone originally had 4-8 on monday now they have 2-4 on sunday night ending early monday morning. I really dont think they have a great handle on it yet, because they keep changing the forecast every couple hours.


----------



## motormouse172

Totals were down this morning but now saying that the 6"-12" will be likely for most of the state. I'm personally gonna go with 4"-8" for most of the state


----------



## djt1029

4-8 seems like a good bet, everything made a shift south overnight. I'm more curious about the timing when this thing clears out on Monday. The earlier the better


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Looks like where I'm at should get pretty good. 6-8" bordering the larger number. And the foot mark is just west of me.


----------



## Andy96XLT

looks like everything is moving more south from what I see from all the weather stations. I was in the 10-14 area late last night/this morning and now im in the 4-8


----------



## J.Ricci

Hell of a shift since this time yesterday, looks like we're in for close to a foot here. I'm sure you northerners won't mind being partially spared for once


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Changed 10 to 14" for me.


----------



## crazyboy

Seem to be right on the border of 8-10 and 10-14.


----------



## Len90

Shift South on the models was due to the Polar Vortex, which is currently not showing up as strong as the models had indicated. Think it shifts a little north. Wouldn't be surprised to see the heaviest amounts line up from Philadelphia up through Monmouth County. After all, snow likes snow and those places have been doing pretty amazing this year.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Got to love the forecast


----------



## V_Scapes

Major changes to the forecast from this morning. Ch 7 just said 3-6 for NNJ, 6-12 for central/southern NJ. Theyre also saying that this is going to move out alot faster than previous forecasts...fine by me. 

im going to prepare for 8" and would be happy with anything under that.


----------



## AG09

Nnj is getting shafted big time. Too much hype. I will be content with 2-4" but I have a feeling we are not getting anything.


----------



## djt1029

Everything keeps downgrading us up here in north jersey, I'm fine with a 2" storm, the less hours the better.


----------



## AG09

djt1029;1775629 said:


> Everything keeps downgrading us up here in north jersey, I'm fine with a 2" storm, the less hours the better.


I totally agree.


----------



## Mike_C

I'm with you guys, tired of being out all day and all night, I'll take a quick push on this one. Looks like if it comes together like I'm seeing now we'll be done by dinner


----------



## rcn971

Looks like its on for Monmouth County....if we are gonna get 8".....might as well hope for 15" and make it count.


----------



## snowplowpro

now there saying 4-6 or it could shift and we may not get anything. but also predicting something for next saturday


----------



## PALS Landscapin

Good I hope we dont get anything.Im over it already.


----------



## J.Ricci

snowplowpro;1775850 said:


> now there saying 4-6 or it could shift and we may not get anything. but also predicting something for next saturday


They couldn't figure this storm out until today, I wouldn't put much stock in something a week away.


----------



## snowplowpro

i hope its all rain wash the salt off the roads im done with the snow also


----------



## motormouse172

what day or makes a diff. Woke up to a possible 2"-4". I'm hoping for rain too. I want to start selling some lawn equipment.


----------



## Mike_C

I'm hoping for just a salt run, went from "kaboom" for 30 some odd hours to an inch or two ending tomorrow morning


----------



## CAPELAND

I am very thankful this time as we are usually the ones getting the lesser amounts. 2009 we had a 12 inch storm in my area in early march 
Thumbs Up


----------



## snowplowpro

news 12 is saying 3-5 for nnj now I guess what falls is what we get we just have to wait and see


----------



## bdlawncare

I would have liked one more to end the season. When the snow starts falling my eyes just start rollin $$$$$$$$. Everyone on here is always complaining we don't get enough snow, well this year it was the opposite.:laughing:


----------



## snowplowpro

i don't mind it I just hate back to back to back like this year was leave some room to in between like one a week would work for me.


----------



## Tcp

Dam forcasters suck...I was in so Fla and came back for this ..they were calling for 12" in nnj. So I figured we would at least get half that so I came back up for nothing.
My guys can handle what we might get....how could they be so far off


----------



## carrfamily01

30 hrs ago they were calling for 12" - 18", now it's 3-5". I feel for you Tsp, I postponed a trip thinking the same. Hopefully it will not all be for nothing!


----------



## motormouse172

Damn you Polar Vortex!


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Now we are back down to 8-11 inches.


----------



## snowplowpro

I love it I get the weather channel alerts in my email and it says no significant accumaltion funny I could swear it said the said thing about the blizzard two weeks ago lucky I don't rely on just that.


----------



## mkwl

Tcp;1776245 said:


> Dam forcasters suck...I was in so Fla and came back for this ..they were calling for 12" in nnj. So I figured we would at least get half that so I came back up for nothing.
> My guys can handle what we might get....how could they be so far off


I can appreciate your frustration- I'm always afraid to plan anything vacation wise for the winter because of the threat of snow (and Murphy's Law would say we'd get a blizzard in the middle of any vacation I'd take).... looks like 2" here maybe in NW Bergen County.... oh well I realy can't complain- we've plowed WAY more this winter than I expected... so if we get it I'll be happy... if not, more time to work on spring landscape proposals Thumbs Up


----------



## djt1029

Looks like we're in for an inch or two here, fine with me. Might finally be able to get away for a few days once this one moves out


----------



## Plow Nuts

My accuweather app has changed snow totals for this storm more times today than I can count. Wtf!!!


----------



## Mike_C

We're down to less than an inch now, probably going to end up just salting but I would be fine with a total miss


----------



## J.Ricci

Totals are getting lowered here as well, 3-6 now


----------



## Petr51488

Remember a few days ago when weather channel changed their forecast from like 80% chance to 30% and everyone was questioning it? Looks like they were right! Thank god. I'm team "no snow". Enough is enough.


----------



## J.Ricci

Just looked at the radar, looks like it could completely miss a lot of the state


----------



## mkwl

Looks like a miss for NNJ- oh well :-/


----------



## mkwl

If anyone who gets snow needs a hand shoot me a PM- have a mini skidsteer available to push back piles- it's a BEAST on driveways and small parking lots for stacking!


----------



## djt1029

I don't think we're going to see any snow from this one up here, might go trailer shopping tomorrow since I don't think we'll be working


----------



## to_buy

The weather people are now called "Chicken Little" The sky is falling the sky is falling. Remeber the story. Is it mother nature or are these forecasts getting worse because of all the computers?


----------



## J.Ricci

It's been entertaining watching the facebook weather pages try and convince people the storms shifting north again because they just can't possibly admit they're wrong


----------



## CedarScapes99

to_buy;1776732 said:


> The weather people are now called "Chicken Little" The sky is falling the sky is falling. Remeber the story. Is it mother nature or are these forecasts getting worse because of all the computers?


global warmig


----------



## djt1029

CedarScapes99;1776741 said:


> global warmig


I got a bridge to sell you


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029;1776743 said:


> I got a bridge to sell you


Haha or this truck - http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=154415

As far as the storm, just checked one last time before crashing for the night. We won't see anything here, probably won't even get a salt run in. The forecasts on this one across the board, especially online, remind me of John Bolaris back in the early 2000's. "Kaboom" appears to be the new "storm of the century"


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Just a dusting in Western Monmouth so far. Initial orders last night were to be onsite at 4am. The way I read the radar this storm is still far from over, but it does need to shift back north to mean much for my area.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

NWS has canceled the Winter Storm Warning, just an Advisory now in effect until 10am. Accumulation predictions down to 2-4.


----------



## Plow Nuts

wow what a dud want from 8 to 12 inches down to 1 to 3


----------



## djt1029

Extremely light dusting here, I don't even know if I should salt my commercials there's almost nothing on the ground.


----------



## carrfamily01

We got nothing up here to speak of in Union County!. If anyone needs help PM me. I have a reliable 2005 F-350 diesel w/ 8 1/2' western plow. I've been plowing for 20 + years. Rate is negotiable. I can be almost be anywhere in south jersey in about an hour. Thanks!


----------



## Mike_C

I wouldn't even call what we got here a dusting since it was patchy as hell, going to be cold all day with no sun though so we salted the high traffic locations


----------



## snowplowpro

we didn't even get flurries here so much for that 1-3 inches last they said


----------



## V_Scapes

woke up at 330am to see a few flurries and drypavement..back to bed. you get all worked up to go plow and nothing..i wouldve been happy with a few inches, might as well let it snow cause we aint going to be working for a while.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

1/4" to 1/2".

Just enough for me to wear down the cutting edge on my new 36" "the snow plow" blade I got a few weeks back.Thumbs Up


Good shovel, and every person that's seen it asked me where to buy one....


----------



## motormouse172

k1768;1776772 said:


> NWS has canceled the Winter Storm Warning, just an Advisory now in effect until 10am. Accumulation predictions down to 2-4.


Wasn't that last night? lol


----------



## motormouse172

Severe NJ Weather is going to sell "KABOOOM" shirts if you guys are interested. lol


----------



## crazyboy

Had about 5" here, nice a light too.


----------



## J.Ricci

motormouse172;1777214 said:


> Severe NJ Weather is going to sell "KABOOOM" shirts if you guys are interested. lol


When the "Kabussst" shirts get printed, then I'll buy haha The 8-14" for us here turned out to be 3" but it was a nice quick push, so I'm not complaining


----------



## snowplowpro

I don't know if this post goes here but after the winter or every storm do you guys wash your equipment and what chemical to remove the salt with so it don't rust out.


----------



## snowplowpro

now there saying snow for sunday it moved from Friday to sunday real quick so means we wont get anything


----------



## crazyboy

snowplowpro;1777309 said:


> I don't know if this post goes here but after the winter or every storm do you guys wash your equipment and what chemical to remove the salt with so it don't rust out.


Lots of fresh water, preferable after each storm. Maybe some fluid film too.


----------



## motormouse172

I try to hit the car wash even with vehicles that don't plow. Salt is some nasty stuff


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Shortest time I have ever had the plow on my truck, less than 12hrs from mounting it to taking it off this morning! Hoping for one more decent to big snowfall this year. A nice March blizzard (16-20" storm) would make me happy!


----------



## fordplowdude

Shade Tree NJ;1777531 said:


> Shortest time I have ever had the plow on my truck, less than 12hrs from mounting it to taking it off this morning! Hoping for one more decent to big snowfall this year. A nice March blizzard (16-20" storm) would make me happy!


I agree! I would love one more decent snowfall. All the piles of snow are pushed back and stacked so I got plenty of room now. Let it snow who knows what next year will bring!


----------



## V_Scapes

Im ready for another good storm too


----------



## Mike_C

It'll snow sometime in the March 6-10 time frame since I'll be away, watch.


----------



## mkwl

I'm up for one more 6" or so storm- preferably before the 15th so I have some shot at starting spring jobs on April 1st


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1778056 said:


> I'm up for one more 6" or so storm- preferably before the 15th so I have some shot at starting spring jobs on April 1st


I still have to service all my equipment and get things ready for spring, hard to think about doing with all this snow on the ground...not to mention all the beer


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C;1777935 said:


> It'll snow sometime in the March 6-10 time frame since I'll be away, watch.


Haha I'm going away for basically the same time frame so I think snow in there could be a safe bet


----------



## blk90s13

Plow is off and in the garage and going down to FL tomorrow  


Cant wait to put on some shorts and t-shirt.

When I come back in 10 days it better be warm enough for cleanups already.


----------



## J.Ricci

3 guys going away can only mean a unexpected blizzard is on the way haha


----------



## blk90s13

J.Ricci;1778199 said:


> 3 guys going away can only mean a unexpected blizzard is on the way haha


Have fun with the Blizzard :laughing:


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1778136 said:


> I still have to service all my equipment and get things ready for spring, hard to think about doing with all this snow on the ground...not to mention all the beer


x2 my trailer (where most of my mowing stuff is) is currently encased in ice and snow so it's gonna be a while LOL- need some melting!


----------



## mkwl

djt1029;1778140 said:


> Haha I'm going away for basically the same time frame so I think snow in there could be a safe bet


2 of my shovelers are on vacation the 8th to 15th (must be nice lol ) so I'd bet on somewhere in there for a blizzard


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

April 1 start date on residentils for us... Tentivily scheduled of course. Unless we get a big time warm up, a lot of my piles in commercials in the shade on grass/beds will be there April 1 so residentials will have to be first this year. Afraid to see how some of the beds and plants look come the thaw after having snow and ice on them since first week of Dec.

@ Blk nice to meet you @ Techo Show today! Good eye catching my shirt walking in lol. Shoot me a PM if have any interest in % kicked back for fert or hardscaping referrals if don't offer.


----------



## V_Scapes

Ive got some monster piles laying around, going to be a while until they are gone.


----------



## Mike_C

I hope we've seen the last of the snow for the year, it's going to take until April for whats already on the ground to melt off. It's hard enough getting a few hundred cleanups done before the grass starts growing like crazy


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C;1779227 said:


> I hope we've seen the last of the snow for the year, it's going to take until April for whats already on the ground to melt off. It's hard enough getting a few hundred cleanups done before the grass starts growing like crazy


Holy cow how many maintenance accounts do you have?


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes;1779819 said:


> Holy cow how many maintenance accounts do you have?


Just over 300 cutting accounts, not sure of the exact number. I'm way behind the eight ball this year because I sold my second maintenance truck in January and haven't even looked at a replacement truck yet. Who wants to go to the dealer when everything's covered in snow? Thats on the to do list for today before getting out of town


----------



## mkwl

Mike_C;1779842 said:


> Just over 300 cutting accounts, not sure of the exact number. I'm way behind the eight ball this year because I sold my second maintenance truck in January and haven't even looked at a replacement truck yet. Who wants to go to the dealer when everything's covered in snow? Thats on the to do list for today before getting out of town


Damn that's a lot... I thought 90 was a lot lol Anyone else finding really slim pickings finding qualified workers for this year? I'm in the hiring process for a maintenance foreman and two laborers- I think I have the foreman role filled (I hope- found a really good guy with a lot of experience), but trying to find good laborers to work with him is proving to be tough....

I'm desperately trying to break myself away from mowing every week lol


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1780029 said:


> Damn that's a lot... I thought 90 was a lot lol Anyone else finding really slim pickings finding qualified workers for this year? I'm in the hiring process for a maintenance foreman and two laborers- I think I have the foreman role filled (I hope- found a really good guy with a lot of experience), but trying to find good laborers to work with him is proving to be tough....
> 
> I'm desperately trying to break myself away from mowing every week lol


Always a pain. where do you normally find guys? I found a good guy last year but the other i wont ask back because his attitude was terrible. i do need another driver though



Mike_C;1779842 said:


> Just over 300 cutting accounts, not sure of the exact number. I'm way behind the eight ball this year because I sold my second maintenance truck in January and haven't even looked at a replacement truck yet. Who wants to go to the dealer when everything's covered in snow? Thats on the to do list for today before getting out of town


I would figure now would be a good time, dealers are probably pretty slow now.


----------



## V_Scapes

Its a ways away but nice too look at, hopefully its snow.


----------



## motormouse172

V_Scapes;1780074 said:


> Always a pain. where do you normally find guys? I found a good guy last year but the other i wont ask back because his attitude was terrible. i do need another driver though
> 
> I would figure now would be a good time, dealers are probably pretty slow now.


I thought it was a good time. bought last week. Dealers have been super slow this winter. They had to shovel a ton of snow away from the truck I bought to get it out.


----------



## AG09

mkwl;1780029 said:


> Damn that's a lot... I thought 90 was a lot lol Anyone else finding really slim pickings finding qualified workers for this year? I'm in the hiring process for a maintenance foreman and two laborers- I think I have the foreman role filled (I hope- found a really good guy with a lot of experience), but trying to find good laborers to work with him is proving to be tough....
> 
> I'm desperately trying to break myself away from mowing every week lol


Yea I am having a hard time finding good guys as well. I was hoping to hire 3 new guys, but who knows.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1780081 said:


> Its a ways away but nice too look at, hopefully its snow.


Looks like a nightmare- sure to be very heavy sloppy snow


----------



## cj7plowing

snowplowpro;1777309 said:


> I don't know if this post goes here but after the winter or every storm do you guys wash your equipment and what chemical to remove the salt with so it don't rust out.


I use the power washer with low pressure and lots of soap, then after all the heavy gunk is washed off i use neutrowash. It comes in a 7 gallon bucket and cost 160 bucks. But it is night and day difference after washing a vehicle and the salt spreaders down with it. I found out about it through a friend that works for the county. My conveyor chains look new and they are 5 years old

The 7 gallons will last a season, i wash 6-8 trucks every storm and 2 salt spreaders


----------



## Mike_C

mkwl;1780029 said:


> Damn that's a lot... I thought 90 was a lot lol Anyone else finding really slim pickings finding qualified workers for this year? I'm in the hiring process for a maintenance foreman and two laborers- I think I have the foreman role filled (I hope- found a really good guy with a lot of experience), but trying to find good laborers to work with him is proving to be tough....
> 
> I'm desperately trying to break myself away from mowing every week lol


300 ain't all it's cracked up to be haha Did you ask your guys if they know anyone? Some of my best laborers I've found through my mexicans



V_Scapes;1780074 said:


> I would figure now would be a good time, dealers are probably pretty slow now.


Yeah, I could not believe how fast the salesmen came running over to me yesterday haha


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes;1780081 said:


> Its a ways away but nice too look at, hopefully its snow.


Hope that ends up being rain, I was planning on starting up in about 2 weeks and still have to service everything before that


----------



## V_Scapes

Rain to snow late wednesday. GFS is now starting to agree with Euro.


----------



## lilsteve08

A Lot of the snow alongside the roads have melted leaving "icebergs" to swerve around from those who pushed their piles across the streets, LOL hopefully Wednesday into Thursday will bring a plowable snow, then maybe spring cleanup time... more snow always appreciated Mother Nature...


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Saw snow fences being taken down along 535 in Middlesex county. Guess they think winter is over.


----------



## mkwl

lilsteve08;1781752 said:


> A Lot of the snow alongside the roads have melted leaving "icebergs" to swerve around from those who pushed their piles across the streets, LOL hopefully Wednesday into Thursday will bring a plowable snow, then maybe spring cleanup time... more snow always appreciated Mother Nature...


I'd be happy with one more plowable storm- then hopefully warm and dry so we can at least hope to start spring cleanups April 1st.


----------



## rcn971

I was hoping for one more good one, but I think we are done along Coastal Monmouth......oh well, we all had a great run this winter!


----------



## J.Ricci

Looks like all rain with this storm for us. Shooting to start spring work on March 24 here, luckily we don't have the massive snow banks you guys up north do. 

Mike - nice meeting you and your family the other day, if my customers paid that quick life would be a hell of a lot easier haha


----------



## V_Scapes

Yup not much snow with this one, hearing about another potential the 18th.


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci;1782429 said:


> Looks like all rain with this storm for us. Shooting to start spring work on March 24 here, luckily we don't have the massive snow banks you guys up north do.
> 
> Mike - nice meeting you and your family the other day, if my customers paid that quick life would be a hell of a lot easier haha


Haha nice meeting you too

Looks like we might get an inch here with this next one, who knows. 20 something degrees the day after an inch of rain should make things a slippery mess in some places though


----------



## lilsteve08

Would be nice to use some of the salt we overpaid for on Thursday, almost 60 and rain then 1-2 inches of snow and dropping down to 20 degrees, ice rink time....


----------



## V_Scapes

I dont think we'll be getting much in the way of snow, if anything maybe a coating in the early morning. Id like to use up some salt, cant believe im saying that now haha.


----------



## mkwl

Looks like maybe a coating here- I'm honestly OK with getting no more snow at this point- the nice weather the past few days reminded me of how much I love Spring LOL. I think I'm going to pull all the plows off next week and start gearing up for spring...


----------



## Mike_C

Wouldn't mind throwing some more salt, we'll be rebuilding my salt bin over the warm season (doubling the size - learned from the shortage this year) and the less that's in it the easier that will be


----------



## Plow Nuts

It appears we may be back at it again sunday/monday. Granted the business is good but [email protected] I am ready for spring already. I was going to spend the weekend detailing my truck but not now lol.


----------



## mkwl

^if anything it's gonna be another SNJ storm- no one's showing anything for us up here…


----------



## blk90s13

Just got back from Orlando this morning ! 

Sorry for the foul language but WTF ! its still COLD up here 


I gotta go get some sleep.


----------



## V_Scapes

Its not over yet boys


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1785157 said:


> Its not over yet boys


Think we'll see anything Monday this far north? Was talking to a couple guys at the NJLCA meeting last night- everyone has salt sitting around right now LOL so most probably would like another event- I honestly wouldn't mind one more 6" storm to finish off the season and use up the rest of my salt…

Only problem is… more snow is going to push landscape work out that much farther…. going to be doing spring cleanups and first cut at the same time at the rate we're going…


----------



## djt1029

I think this next one misses to the south, wouldn't mind burning the last of my salt off but no snow just means we should be able to get started on April 1 after all


----------



## V_Scapes

Models trending more southern today....dang it!


----------



## Mike_C

I'm okay with no more snow, I have a couple guys starting work Wednesday so we can start prepping equipment and get some little projects around the yard done before all hell breaks loose. Snow at this point would just set us back, although it would be nice to get rid of another couple loads of salt


----------



## J.Ricci

Looks like one more push for us here down the shore. I had my first spring job scheduled for next Thursday & Friday, but it looks like 2-4" possibly here. At least I didn't pack away the plows and everything yet


----------



## Dirty Jersey

3 to 6 for us.


----------



## mkwl

I think the fat lady is singing for us here in NNJ- nothing out of tonights event and looks like a warmer week this week with no real cold again in the forecast… bring on spring!


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Just upped it to 6 to 8. And below me in Cape May and lower to Delaware almost 8-10.

http://www.shorenewstoday.com/snt/n...-late-season-storm-snow-amounts-upgraded.html


----------



## Mike_C

Goodnight, Irene. This winter's done for us up north. This will be the first storm I'll be able to just watch the snow and not have to work since I'll be staying here at my shore house finishing up some work. Wonder what it feels like to look outside and see snow falling without having to worry about working


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

NWS mount holly being aggressive by me (Monmouth & middlesex)


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Started at 8 P.M. here. Have 1.5" so far on the ground


----------



## UniqueTouch

*snow*

awesome hope we get some. Had everyone pissed off at me last week when i said were gonna get snow tonite. still a little early to call it but i hope we do. could us a couple inches so i can make one more storm $ to pay for half year of labor costs. and good thing is no more than a week and all the snow will be gone again so we can finish up spring clean ups depending on how many accounts you guys have. I tried something new with my flyers this year since a million guys are popping up everyday cutting throats for jobs and doing them for basically free, not just the newbies even a lot of veterans. But its okay lifes a circle i believe. Gonna be bidding on a lot of snow jobs in central and north jersey this year now that i got added to a lot of bidding lists. Thank god he gave us all this snow this year to be able to buy some more trucks and equipment to finally travel up north for jobs, bc this is rare that monmouth county gets the snow. But anyway with the flyers i put out(2500) usually rule of thumb is 1-2% return but i had 10% which is nuts. so i had so many calls and emails so through it all i have about 450 accounts most are residential and i expanded to ocean county now for cutting which we have never done but now that it is worth going out there from here ill do it, but anyway i was hoping to maybe work something out with a couple of guys on here or where ever , maybe 100 accounts each or something that can be handled and still keep up standards dont wanna get a million complaints. i dont wanna have to be responsible for cutting anymore than 200. Plus i know a lot of you guys are just starting out, so as long as you have decent size trailer i would even loan a rider or two if we worked something out. Have one or two guys ive know for a long time who have been inquiring but havent made up my mind yet so if anyone interested pm dont wanna talk details over here. P.S these are all contracts or will be shortly.


----------



## Plow Nuts

Anyone got anything significant on the ground yet? Coating to maybe .5 inches here in mt laurel:salute:


----------



## UniqueTouch

Nope looks like my buddies wrong , nothing in Monmouth


----------



## Dirty Jersey

I have close to 9 inches. It's still snowing. And our Public Works took out my small retaining wall by the road. scalped all the sod away and a irrigation head as well. Funny thing I work for the public schools in town. Going to to break some balls when I go into work shortly.


----------



## V_Scapes

Its like a different world down by you guys today! Im jealous, not even a flake here. I wouldve taken one more storm.


----------



## rcn971

Got just about 2" here in Wall/Neptune area.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

V_Scapes;1786910 said:


> Its like a different world down by you guys today! Im jealous, not even a flake here. I wouldve taken one more storm.


Come on, now.... Not even a Flake ? I bet others would have differed in that opinion....:laughing:

Just a light coating here. Not even enough to break the broom out for....

The fat lady can sing all she wants. I'm putting the plow into storage today !

Good night, Irene. Welcome spring ! Glad to see you again...


----------



## Mike_C

First time since I was in probably around 15 years old that I could look out a window and see snow falling without worrying about getting out there and working. Decent snowfall here at the shore, and not a thing back home up north. Although, I would rather be plowing then painting all day


----------



## Dirty Jersey

V_Scapes;1786910 said:


> Its like a different world down by you guys today! Im jealous, not even a flake here. I wouldve taken one more storm.


Yes it is! Was all fluff on top. Then all slop was like pushing slurpee's. Once scraped it melted. But tonight is supposed to go down to 19* So fun in the morning. We have 11 schools in the district I work for. Our high school looks like a shopping mall. LOL! We moved some stuff today!


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Dirty Jersey;1787082 said:


> Then all slop was like pushing slurpee's.


Ditto, I pushed more slush today than snow. Such fun trying to pile up slush isn't it?


----------



## CAPELAND

we had the jackpot today of 8-10 inches down here. took 12 hours for us to clean it up. 
Two years ago we were cutting high healthy grass right now Crazy


----------



## crazyboy

Had about 5" here, didn't seem overly sloppy and the warmer temps made it scrape up nice!


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1786910 said:


> Its like a different world down by you guys today! Im jealous, not even a flake here. I wouldve taken one more storm.


When are you shooting to start cleanups? We're hoping for next Wednesday but not sure that's gonna happen...


----------



## djt1029

mkwl;1787241 said:


> When are you shooting to start cleanups? We're hoping for next Wednesday but not sure that's gonna happen...


Shooting for march 31 here on cleanups, if the weather cooperates we might get out there on a clearing job the end of next week, TWC shows snow next Tuesday possibly though which I doubt but with this winter who knows. If I win 400 million tonight I won't have to worry about any of that **** though


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1787241 said:


> When are you shooting to start cleanups? We're hoping for next Wednesday but not sure that's gonna happen...


Probably not until April to be honest. If you rode around up here youd be amazed at the amount of snow still on the ground. These piles are stubborn to melt because theyre all ice. My trailer is still plowed in, havent even serviced my equipment yet


----------



## lilsteve08

Mostly melted in wayne, little falls, haledon areas, will try to start cleanups this week if possible, rain tomorrow though which stinks


----------



## V_Scapes

Heard the models are hinting at a low pressure system early next week.


----------



## crazyboy

V_Scapes;1787921 said:


> Heard the models are hinting at a low pressure system early next week.


----------



## Mike_C

It'll snow next week for sure, I know since we're dismantling my salt bin and redoing it this Thursday & Friday. Plus we put the snowblowers back on the shelves today. I'm anxious to get the guys on the road, spending a ton of money on equipment upgrades this spring thanks to the busy winter


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C;1788042 said:


> It'll snow next week for sure, I know since we're dismantling my salt bin and redoing it this Thursday & Friday. Plus we put the snowblowers back on the shelves today. I'm anxious to get the guys on the road, spending a ton of money on equipment upgrades this spring thanks to the busy winter


Id be doing the same if I wasnt buying property. wouldve loved a 52" Scag V Ride.


----------



## J.Ricci

Money's going fast here as well, ordered an enclosed trailer today after talking about it for 5 years and I'm considering replacing my f350 with a new one, starting to have some minor issues of rather not deal with down the road


----------



## Kevin_NJ

According to the calendar spring arrived today. It's possible Old Man Winter is either too old to read the calendar or just doesnt care. The talk for something around Tues-Weds timeframe next week is increasing. Still a ways away and lower probability, but a late March event isn't unprecedented.


----------



## mkwl

k1768;1789539 said:


> According to the calendar spring arrived today. It's possible Old Man Winter is either too old to read the calendar or just doesnt care. The talk for something around Tues-Weds timeframe next week is increasing. Still a ways away and lower probability, but a late March event isn't unprecedented.


x2- serviced my stuff today so we're ready to start cleanups. Unfortunately there's still snow on my lawns in the shade, and lawns are VERY wet/soft… and it's looking like maybe more snow next week  Gonna be a very busy/short spring season this year!


----------



## V_Scapes

Still alot of confidence with the tuesday storm. if it happens, prolly going to be the latest start to spring ive ever experienced.


----------



## rbyrnesjr

I like your thinking. Certainly got used to the winter money. I am certainly tired of the snow but the break we have had is good enough for me. I'm read for another winter right now. This was a good enough break for me!


----------



## fordplowdude

Bring it! I'm ready for a little more.


----------



## blk90s13

I am getting all the mowing equipment ready this weekend, a little of snow wont hurt but rather not see anymore.


----------



## djt1029

I don't see how we'll be able to get any spring work done next week with the snow still not melted off everything and with cold forecast for the first half of the week, might as well get another 2" so March isn't a total loss


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029;1789836 said:


> I don't see how we'll be able to get any spring work done next week with the snow still not melted off everything and with cold forecast for the first half of the week, might as well get another 2" so March isn't a total loss


I hear ya on that, might as well make some sort of money.


----------



## Mike_C

Yeah I haven't had much billable work this month at all and I've been spending a lot getting ready for spring and pouring money into some upgrades at the laundromat my wife and I own. Silent owner just means no one gives a flying f about you until something breaks and a check needs to be written...wouldn't mind snow next week since cleanups are already pushed way back


----------



## djt1029

Accuweather's starting to say 1-3" Tuesday here. I guess I'll give everything a once over tomorrow since it's been a few weeks.



Mike_C;1790016 said:


> Yeah I haven't had much billable work this month at all and I've been spending a lot getting ready for spring and pouring money into some upgrades at the laundromat my wife and I own. Silent owner just means no one gives a flying f about you until something breaks and a check needs to be written...wouldn't mind snow next week since cleanups are already pushed way back


How many businesses do you own? I only have the one and I feel like I'm constantly writing checks as it is


----------



## V_Scapes

If we get this itll probably have a hard time sticking until nightime.


----------



## iceyman

winters over. one more week of cold then spring will be here. cant wait


----------



## mkwl

Thoughts on tomorrow/tomorrow nights' snow for NW Bergen County? Plows are all off now… not sure if I should put em back on or not...


----------



## UniqueTouch

I dont even care about the snow anymore either, im with you all, i already got 50 clean ups done so far , which sucks is gonna be the wind, dont want anymore branches coming down and having to clean them up again, i mean i dont have to go back and do that but always do, had 80 percent of our customers for 20 years even with all these newbies popping up outa the back of their pick up bed every day there 100 new guys lol, honestly getting redic. plus it would be one thing if they got jobs legit, but they have no clue how to price so they are ruining it for everyone. used to be able to make 50k off 30-40 accounts, now you have to cut 80 for that since they ruined the pricing. hate to be bitter but i am, and everyone else will when they ruin it for all yous also..lol. but anyway whats the latest for monmouth county snow amounts anyone know?


----------



## UniqueTouch

anyone hear the latest for snow forecast for Monmouth County? or we gonna dodge it all together? whatcha ya guys think? you guys are better then the real forecasters


----------



## V_Scapes

Ive got the plow on my dump truck just to be safe. I dont think ill need it but im not totally convinced that this low wont shift NW last minuet. Im going to pre treat later since its supposed to be really cold here tonight.


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029;1790715 said:


> How many businesses do you own? I only have the one and I feel like I'm constantly writing checks as it is


Landscaping, a laundromat, a couple rental properties and I flip houses when the opportunity presents itself. Also planning on getting into renting out dumpsters this year. Definitely have days where I regret passing on a job as a career firefighter years ago but overall I like what I do

Looks like we'll get an inch or two on grass and nothing to speak of on pavement, maybe just a quick salt run in the morning


----------



## CAPELAND

4 inches of new fresh white on grassy surfaces about 1 or so on roads. Storm has a long way to go yet. 
Funny my crews installed over 20 yards of mulch today. 
allot of our spring clean up mulching will not be done before Easter.
March 25th go figure and forecast is for 65 by weekend


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Coming down here as Capeland stated. I'm about 30 mins above him. We still have a while more of it.


----------



## Derrick in NJ

Have about an inch on the grass here. The streets & sidewalks are only wet, and I doubt we'll get anything plowable here. I even left the plow off my truck this time as not to jinx the snow not coming, oh well. Maybe I can get a surprise & wake up to some heavy snowfall in the morning


----------



## djt1029

Not even a flurry here last night, starting work on monday. Hopefully we don't see much rain for a few weeks.


----------



## mkwl

djt1029;1792311 said:


> Not even a flurry here last night, starting work on monday. Hopefully we don't see much rain for a few weeks.


Same here- we need warm, dry weather through at least 5/1/14


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029;1792311 said:


> Not even a flurry here last night, starting work on monday. Hopefully we don't see much rain for a few weeks.


I agree but be careful what you wish for!

Im thinking thats it for this winter, pretty good warmup starting this weekend into next week. put the salt and shovels away today and ill wash the plows when its warmer. time to start getting the landscape equipment ready.


----------



## CAPELAND

We ended up with a solid 6 or more closer to 8 in the shadier colder spots In peoples yards. 

As fast as it came it is now more than half gone. 

Yes we made money with this storm, but it was very bad timing as we had put all the equipment away thinking we could move into spring work. 

This has just delayed our other stuff by a couple days. Ill be doing spring clean ups and mulching still around the 4th of july.


----------



## Mike_C

Starting monday here also, already have 20 something landscape estimates to do next week. The rat race begins


----------



## J.Ricci

We probably won't really get started until Tuesday here, need to use Monday to pack up the salt and snow equipment and set up my new trailer. I'm not as motivated to get out there this year as I usually am, I must be getting old


----------



## V_Scapes

3" of rain for north jersey this weekend


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes;1793688 said:


> 3" of rain for north jersey this weekend


Looks like we're starting Tuesday now and the ground will still be soaking wet..great. At least it ain't snow


----------



## Mike_C

Looks like a sloppy start to cleanups this year


----------



## blk90s13

Cleanups will start this week bring it on spring.


----------



## to_buy

Talk to you guys in the fall, be safe


----------



## LAB INC

Well it was a great winter this year !!! I will see you guys in the fall... Have a great safe spring and summer.. Hope every one does well this year. I will be around on and off. Best of luck to you guys....


----------



## J.Ricci

We got a nice start here today, let's hope we get through the summer without any destructive storms. See you guys back here in the fall


----------



## Dirty Jersey

LOL! got a coating last night!


----------



## exclusive

Anybody hearing anything long term for the winter


----------



## Plow Nuts

Supposed to be a bad winter with snow in October


----------



## LAB INC

I really hope not. We are starting a big job mid Sep that is going to last right Through Oct. I really hope not still recovering from last year. I will be happy with snow mid Dec. I love a good winter but that's to soon.


----------



## 90plow

What kind of work do you do lab inc? We do construction and excavating out of Randolph.


----------



## NJSnowMgt

Plow Nuts;1823773 said:


> Supposed to be a bad winter with snow in October


I think we'll have something to bill out in November 100% chance.. October 20%.. thats my guess.


----------



## 05ram

Don't worry, we won't get anything! I'm buying a new Plow.


----------



## LAB INC

90plow;1824012 said:


> What kind of work do you do lab inc? We do construction and excavating out of Randolph.


We own commercial and residential real estate in NJ and FL that I manage. But in the winter I am in with a buddy of mine who does landscaping and construction. I also do a few jobs with him in the summer. I love the snow and I no you guys usually hear me ***** about no snow. Last winter did not end to good for me. As I was loading a skid steer on a trailer not mine. When I got out of it I fell through it. There was rotted wood. I torn my labrum in my shoulder and had to have surgery late march. I was out to just about now. All I could do was office work and look at jobs. Kind of sucks I missed most of the summer. So I am very excited for winter for every one hear. This year I am kind of just up in the air about it. I do want snow I just want to get some of my work done first. To top things off I have very good insurance and they are being a pain about paying for some things. I feel like to day all of us working class is paying for all the people who are getting free medical.


----------



## lilsteve08

exclusive;1823613 said:


> Anybody hearing anything long term for the winter


YES early winter, snow in October for NNJ and a wet fall, (wet fall no good for me)


----------



## Mike_C

I don't believe the early winter crap for a second, they're just hyping it up like always. Plus I've been slowly upgrading some snow equipment which means we won't see any snow this year


----------



## to_buy

Welcome back to the fourms. WInter is on it's way and as I said in the past" Mother Nature is a women, unpredictable. If it was Father nature we would see snow the first day of winter and nothing past the first day of spring".
Talk to you all soon, starting plow and salter prep Sept. 8th. 121 vehicles.


----------



## J.Ricci

I'd bet money right now we won't see any snow in October except maybe a flurry


----------



## cj7plowing

J.Ricci;1825669 said:


> I'd bet money right now we won't see any snow in October except maybe a flurry


Unfortunately weather has become a big buisness and media hype. They love to drive the ratings up with future predictions of snow storms in october.


----------

